# Anyone up for a 30 Day Increase in Praise & Worship Challenge?



## PinkPebbles

During the holiday season it’s easy to get distracted and lose focus. At times many of us face attacks from the enemy. Some may experience conflict with family and friends. Others may feel lonely from the loss of a loved one. Fear and anxiety can grip the hearts of some due to unfilled dreams and goals. The list can go on….

I’ve learned throughout my journey that something happens when you enter into God’s presence. Something happens to our soul and spirit when we increase our praise and worship. So anyone would like to join me in a 30 day increase in praise and worship challenge?

The challenge will begin on December 1st and end December 31st. You can give God thanks in this thread and praise His name. You can post encouraging scriptures and share what praise and worship songs you are listening to. 

To God be the Glory.

*UPDATE:* Today is January 2, 2011 and we are still praising God! This challenge has been life changing for many of us. Words cannot fully describe it because it is an EXPERIENCE. 

We have moved from calling this thread a challenge to the praise-a-thon thread!!! Behind every praise, shout, and worship there is a story! 

Glory, and Honor to the most High God because He is worthy of the praise!!!


----------



## Laela

I'm in ! Praise Him!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im up for one its time to do something different..


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am so in!


----------



## Prudent1

I'm in. I am ready for new levels in 2011 and the remainder of what is left of 2010!


----------



## lwilliams1922

I think this is THE challenge for me.  Sorry for not waiting till Dec 1.

I moved to a rurual area up north a few years ago and never found a church home that fit.  To say I've been in a rut is an understatement.

I am taking this opportunity to praise God for the areas   of my life I'm struggling with.

Glory be to God my ADHD 14 year old will stop denying God and accept Jesus as her personal savior.

I rejoyce and praise him that our debt will be delt with and we will prosper again.

In him
L


----------



## LiciaB

Count me in!


----------



## LadyPBC

I want to join but may not be able to check in every day. Will I still qualify?


----------



## LovingLady

This will be great. Thank you for suggesting it.


----------



## dicapr

I'll join.  I had just committed to do this my self this morning.  I believe that 2011 will be a big year for me and I will need God's guidence to get me through it on his plan and his schedule!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, thank you for joining.



LadyPBC said:


> I want to join but may not be able to check in every day. Will I still qualify?


 
LadyPBC - you don't have to check in this thread every day. What's important is that we increase our time with God in praise and worship. Thanks for joining.


----------



## joy2day

I'm with you guys, I must increase my praise.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Same here......


----------



## naughteegirl

I'm definitely IN!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am so in this!!


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> During the holiday season it’s easy to get distracted and lose focus. At times many of us face attacks from the enemy. Some may experience conflict with family and friends. Others may feel lonely from the loss of a love one. Fear and anxiety can grip the hearts of some due to unfilled dreams and goals. The list can go on….
> 
> I’ve learned throughout my journey that something happens when you enter into God’s presence. Something happens to our soul and spirit when we increase our praise and worship. So anyone would like to join me in a 30 day increase in praise and worship challenge?
> 
> The challenge will begin on December 1st and end December 31st. You can give God thanks in this thread and praise His name. You can post encouraging scriptures and share what praise and worship songs you are listening to.
> 
> To God be the Glory.



    

What a wonderful gathering, each of us together praising God.  
_
".... and with a 'shout' the walls fell down..."  _


----------



## paradise1975

Count me in!


----------



## Rapunzel*

im so in this challange!


----------



## Sashaa08

I'm in!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, I thank you all for joining. Glory be unto God. 

I woke up this morning with praise in my belly! I’m ready to experience God in such a way that I haven’t encountered before.

My praise this morning comes from the words of a song. 

I lift up my hands in praise to your name O God. I lift up my voice and make a joyful noise and proclaim to see you high and lifted up for all the world to see. Consume me in your presence as I declare your majesty. Manifest your glory as heaven and earth adore you. With the angels I cry holy, holy, holy…

God Almighty you are Holy. There is none like you. I thank you for keeping me. There were so many weapons that tried to form against me but you did not allow them to prosper. Thank you Lord for being my Protector, Deliverer, Strength, and Peace. Glory and Honor to your name.

Psalm 34:3-4
_*Oh, magnify the LORD with me,
And let us exalt His name together.    * 
I sought the LORD, and He heard me,
And delivered me from all my fears._


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I'm in!  

Thank you father for answering as I was yet asking.


----------



## Laela

God loves me...for this, I am thankful.


----------



## Shimmie

God always shows me He is with me... for this I am so thankful.  In Him I am never alone.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you my Lord for helping me understand my school work.


----------



## pink219

I'm in. This is right on time. 

I am thankful that no matter how MANY TIMES I mess up (even making the same mistake) God is with me and will never leave me. I will never run from Him again.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, you deserve my highest praise!

Your love is unconditional. You are Faithful; Merciful. I thank you for being my God. 

I thank you for your divine intervention and sparing me. 

*Psalms 103:1-5*
Bless the LORD, O my soul;
And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
Bless the LORD, O my soul,
And forget not all His benefits:
Who forgives all your iniquities,
Who heals all your diseases,
Who redeems your life from destruction,
Who crowns you with loving-kindness and tender mercies,
Who satisfies your mouth with good things,
So that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s. 

Lord I sing this precious song unto you…”_You Deserve My Praise_”
YouTube - Tamela Mann - You Deserve My Praise


----------



## Sashaa08

I praise Him for protecting me from dangers and harm-seen and unseen. He remains ever faithful and He never changes.

YouTube - Yolanda Adams - In The Midst Of It All


----------



## joy2day

Lord, You have been there with me through every up and down that I have had in my life so far. You never left me. I thank You for that. You are so good! Even when I fail, when I questioned You, when I was angry with You, You never left me alone! Bless Your Holy Name!

Lamentations 3:19-24

19 I remember my affliction and my wandering, 
   the bitterness and the gall. 
20 I well remember them, 
   and my soul is downcast within me. 
21 Yet this I call to mind 
   and therefore I have hope: 
22 Because of the LORD’s great love we are not consumed, 
   for his compassions never fail. 
23 They are new every morning; 
   great is your faithfulness. 
24 I say to myself, “The LORD is my portion; 
   therefore I will wait for him.” 

Great is THY FAITHFULNESS! Lord unto me.


----------



## Laela

My lil great-nephews have safely made it back home, but they left me a little 'present'. Ah, but as I sniffle and cough, I thank and praise Jehovah-Rapha that I am healed. 

*Psalms 118: 1-4*
_
Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good;
his love endures forever.

Let Israel say:
“His love endures forever.”

Let the house of Aaron say:
“His love endures forever.”

Let those who fear the Lord say:
“His love endures forever.”_

Amen...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

_"...enter His gates with thanksgiving and his courts with praise! Give thanks to Him and praise his name. For the Lord is good and his love endures forever; his faithfulness continues through all generations."  Psalm 100: 4-5_ 


Thank you father for bringing light (your word) into my dark situation.  Thank you for blessing me even when I was "outside of the house".  I WILL FOREVER praise you!​


----------



## Shimmie

Jesus calls me 'Friend'... 

Little 'Me'... Big Wondderful 'He'...calls me friend.  

How I love Him...my faithful friend.  :Rose:


----------



## Reminiscing

I'd like to join!  I started last night and didn't even know it.  Lol!  I usually fall asleep with my TV on but last night I turned off the TV and played gospel music instead.  I felt so much more peaceful when I woke up this morning.

Thank you Lord for all you do for my family and me!

Thank you for allowing my friend who was hit by a jeep on Monday to walk out the hospital the same day!

Thank you for allowing me to survive the round of layoffs on my job.  Tuesday was supposed to be my last day but guess where I'm typing this message from... I'm at work!!!  GOD IS SO GOOD!


----------



## foxee

Sign me up!


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> *During the holiday season it’s easy to get distracted and lose focus.*



I had to come back and say thank you for this comment.  I havent' even begun to think 'Holiday' season and already I've been distracted.  

All to say how much your thread is ON TIME!


----------



## PinkPebbles

For you Shimmie 
I told your storm he won't last, he has to go! Singing the melodies for you now...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghvo32n7Tgc&feature=related


----------



## pink219

I praise God because with HIM is where I need to be always and forever. 

Simple as that. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]But take diligent heed to do the  commandment and the law, which Moses the servant of the Lord charged  you, to love the Lord your God, and to walk in all his ways, and to keep  his commandments, and to cleave unto him, and to serve him with all  your heart and with all your soul. 

Joshua 22:5    [/FONT]


----------



## LovingLady

This is one of my favorite songs. God truly deserves to be praised.  

The Reason Why We Sing-- Kirk Franklin


----------



## PinkPebbles

Psalm 122
I was glad when they said to me,
Let us go into the house of the LORD.

I thank you Lord for your encouraging word and the truth that was spoken. 
I continuously lift your name up because you are my God. I thank you for Life and Hope in You. :heart2:
May your gospel continue to be preached!


----------



## Laela

I read this sweet pslam to DH this morning as he laid in bed:

*Psalm 100*
A psalm. For giving grateful praise. 

_1 Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands.

2 Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing.

3 Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.

4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.

5 For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; a*nd his truth endureth to all generations.*_

Thank you, Father, for my DH, who loves me in sickness and in health...  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I read this sweet pslam to DH this morning as he laid in bed:
> 
> *Psalm 100*
> A psalm. For giving grateful praise.
> 
> _1 Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands.
> 
> 2 Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing.
> 
> 3 Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.
> 
> 4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; a*nd his truth endureth to all generations.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Thank you, Father, for my DH, who loves me in sickness and in health...  :Rose:




 Laela for posting this Word for it has surely placed a Praise in my heart.  

I Praise God for His entire Word...with my whole heart.   

I Praise God that His Mercies and Truth doesn't stop >>>> HERE <<<<< with us.  But that it endures, it lives on, it continues, it is perpetual, it is incorruptable, it is unstoppable, it is from everlasting to everlasting, it is Who He Is... throughout ALL generations.  

Moving on to our children and our children's children and to all genarations thereafter...His Truth endures.  Oh YES!  It does indeed.  

Praise the Name of Jesus who has been passed down to us and to our seed which exceed the sands and the stars... Glory to God...


----------



## Reminiscing

This song is on my heart today.   It focuses your mind on to whom your praise and worship need to be directed.

 http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fIZoledUCc

*Flow to You* by Bishop Paul Morton

Flow to you
Flow to you

Let the river of my worship flow to you
Lord I pray, in all I do
Let the river of my worship flow to You

Like streams in the valley, (they) swell with the rain
Let the songs of my heart, rise to bless Your name

And Flow to you
Flow to you
Let my worship, flow to you

(x3)

Let all my worship
Let all my praise
Flow to you
Flow to you
(x4)

Let all my worship
Let all my praise
Flow to you
Nobody but you


----------



## Laela

I missed reading this post...

God's best for you and your precious son.  :Rose: His generation relies on us to know God; so he's blessed to have a mom who fears the Lord and won't give up on him! 


 



lwilliams1922 said:


> I think this is THE challenge for me.  Sorry for not waiting till Dec 1.
> 
> I moved to a rurual area up north a few years ago and never found a church home that fit.  To say I've been in a rut is an understatement.
> 
> I am taking this opportunity to praise God for the areas   of my life I'm struggling with.
> *
> Glory be to God my ADHD 14 year old will stop denying God and accept Jesus as her personal savior.*
> 
> I rejoyce and praise him that our debt will be delt with and we will prosper again.
> 
> In him
> L


----------



## Laela

Amen. 

From generation... to generation...through the Ages... Our Redeemer lives!

Blessings to you Shimmie ~ 




Shimmie said:


> I Praise God for His entire Word...with my whole heart.
> 
> I Praise God that His Mercies and Truth doesn't stop >>>> HERE <<<<< with us.  But that it endures, it lives on, it continues, it is perpetual, it is incorruptable, it is unstoppable, it is from everlasting to everlasting, it is Who He Is... throughout ALL generations.
> 
> Moving on to our children and our children's children and to all genarations thereafter...His Truth endures.  Oh YES!  It does indeed.
> 
> Praise the Name of Jesus who has been passed down to us and to our seed which exceed the sands and the stars... Glory to God...


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> This song is on my heart today.   It focuses your mind on to whom your praise and worship need to be directed.
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fIZoledUCc
> 
> *Flow to You* by Bishop Paul Morton
> 
> Flow to you
> Flow to you
> 
> Let the river of my worship flow to you
> Lord I pray, in all I do
> Let the river of my worship flow to You
> 
> Like streams in the valley, (they) swell with the rain
> Let the songs of my heart, rise to bless Your name
> 
> And Flow to you
> Flow to you
> Let my worship, flow to you
> 
> (x3)
> 
> Let all my worship
> Let all my praise
> Flow to you
> Flow to you
> (x4)
> 
> Let all my worship
> Let all my praise
> Flow to you
> Nobody but you



So pretty... :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

God is so Good!!!

I received an unexpected blessing today! A raffle was drawn at my company's holiday luncheon and *I won $300 dollars*!!!

Lord, I give you thanks and praise!!! 

Thank you Jesus for being the source of my life. When I look towards the hills I know where my help comes from. 

I'm doing the happy dance right now.......praising you O, Lord.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you father for your grace, love and mercy. I sing this song to you!


For every time that You protected me
When I didn’t know Your name
(Lord I say thank you).
How You loved on me and cared for me,
when I didn’t return the same, I.
(Lord I say thank you)

Now when it seemed like I was losing and I felt like giving up,
I (Lord I) I wanna say (say thank you).
Your love rushed in like a mighty flood and lifted me above, and I (Lord I)
I wanna say (say thank you).

Chorus
I’ll be thanking You and praising You for the rest of my life.
For I’ve come to know the power of Your love and sacrifice.
(thank You for your sacrifice)
I appreciate all that You do
(everything You do, and I want to say)
Just want to say thank you

Well, how You kept your hand upon me though I’ve often gone astray,
Yeah I ….(Lord I say thank you).
And how Your spirit gently led me back to safety in Your way,
I wanna say, Lord I say thank You.
(and I’ll be thanking You)
Chorus
I’ll be thanking You and praising You for the rest of my life.
For I’ve come to know the power of Your love and sacrifice.
I appreciate all that You do (I just want to say)
Just wanna to say thank you (all of my days) ,
Just want to say thank you.

Bridge
(And I’ll give You praise)…just want to say thank you. Lord I thank You.
(Lord I thank You. Yes I do.
Right now I just want to say thank you)
I wanna say! (I wanna say wanna say)
I wanna say thank you. (I just want to say)
I gotta say! (Gotta say, gotta say it, thank you) I gotta say thank you!

(Now you’ve been good) I want to say
(And I want to say)
I want to say thank you
(That you’ve been kind)
I’ve gotta say
(Gotta say, please just let me say)
I’ve gotta say thank you
(You made a way)
I want to say
(You let me see a brand new day)
I want to say thank you
(You never let me go astray)
I gotta say
(And I gotta gotta gotta say)
I gotta say thank you
(Thank you for my family)
I want to say
(Thank you lord for keeping me)
I want to say thank you
(Thank you Lord for bringing me through)
I’ve got to say
(And I thank you for my husband too)
I gotta say thank you
(Thank you Lord for saving me)
I wanna say
(Thank you Lord for loving me)I wanna say thank you
(And I gotta gotta gotta say)
I’ve gotta say
(I want to say, gotta say thank you)
I’ve gotta say thank you
(Thank you thank you)


----------



## PinkPebbles

Heavenly Father, I thank you that there is nothing too small or too insignificant for you to hear. I thank you for the opportunity to seek you in all things.

You are my Wonderful Counselor! I give you praise, honor, and glory.

*1 Corinthians 1:5*
That in every thing you are enriched by Him, in all uterance, and in all knowledge. :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

Father God... Thank you for giving us the very honour of being your children and that we can call you our 'Father'.   

I mean this is mind blowing!!!   

*YOU*... *GOD* YOU are OUR FATHER!   

How could anyone not feel so loved just to know this.  

Even when I've behaved at my very worse, you still call me your daughter.  I can never say thank you, enough.  Yet I thank you with my whole heart.  

I love you, Dad!     :love3;


----------



## Laela

_Uyahalalela_ - "We Praise Your Name"


*David’s Prayer*
10 David praised the LORD in the presence of the whole assembly, saying,
   “Praise be to you, LORD,
   the God of our father Israel,
   from everlasting to everlasting.
11 Yours, LORD, is the greatness and the power
   and the glory and the majesty and the splendor,
   for everything in heaven and earth is yours.
Yours, LORD, is the kingdom;
   you are exalted as head over all.
12 Wealth and honor come from you;
   you are the ruler of all things.
In your hands are strength and power
   to exalt and give strength to all.
13 Now, our God, we give you thanks,
   and praise your glorious name. 

 - *1 Chron 29*


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for helping me with my first week of finals, your the best.


----------



## Laela

Thank You Lord... cold virus gone; I Praise you today... 





_*Psalm 63*

O God, thou art my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is;

To see thy power and thy glory, so as I have seen thee in the sanctuary.

Because thy lovingkindness is better than life, my lips shall praise thee.

Thus will I bless thee while I live: I will lift up my hands in thy name.

My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness; and my mouth shall praise thee with joyful lips:

When I remember thee upon my bed, and meditate on thee in the night watches.

Because thou hast been my help, therefore in the shadow of thy wings will I rejoice.

My soul followeth hard after thee: thy right hand upholdeth me.

But those that seek my soul, to destroy it, shall go into the lower parts of the earth.

They shall fall by the sword: they shall be a portion for foxes.

But the king shall rejoice in God; every one that sweareth by him shall glory: but the mouth of them that speak lies shall be stopped._


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for this peaceful Sunday afternoon [evening].  

Enjoying soft Christmas songs and hymns.... so nice and quiet. 

It's a lovely entrance into 'Monday'.... 

Thank you for the _"Roses"_ in my life... :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Thank You Lord... cold virus gone; I Praise you today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Psalm 63*
> 
> O God, thou art my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is;
> 
> To see thy power and thy glory, so as I have seen thee in the sanctuary.
> 
> Because thy lovingkindness is better than life, my lips shall praise thee.
> 
> Thus will I bless thee while I live: I will lift up my hands in thy name.
> 
> My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness; and my mouth shall praise thee with joyful lips:
> 
> When I remember thee upon my bed, and meditate on thee in the night watches.
> 
> Because thou hast been my help, therefore in the shadow of thy wings will I rejoice.
> 
> My soul followeth hard after thee: thy right hand upholdeth me.
> 
> But those that seek my soul, to destroy it, shall go into the lower parts of the earth.
> 
> They shall fall by the sword: they shall be a portion for foxes.
> 
> But the king shall rejoice in God; every one that sweareth by him shall glory: but the mouth of them that speak lies shall be stopped._



During a 'dark' time, this very Psalm brought 'Life' to my life....

_"My soul followeth hard after thee; thy right hand upholdeth me..."  _

This ... God so did in my life.  He upheld me through it all so I would not fall.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you heavenly father for understanding the language of tears.  When I didn't know what else to say to you and all I could do was cry, you knew I needed your loving arms to be wrapped around me.

You gave me the peace that you promised in your word.  The peace that surpasses all understanding.  Thank you father!


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 146: 1-2*
Praise the Lord, O my soul.
While I live I will praise the Lord; I will sing praises to the Lord while I have my being.

Lord, the enemy tries to deceive us into thinking that we have to be perfect or in a perfect situation to give you praise. But I’m so glad that Jesus had already paid the price and redeemed us unto righteousness.

You created us to worship you, honor you, and adore you. While I still have breath in my body I’m going to worship you. I’m not going to focus on my desires and wants but lift up your name. I’m not going to wait until things are perfect; You alone deserve the highest praise. 

Like Hezekiah said, _the graves can’t worship You_.
So while I have this opportunity I’m going to praise you and magnify your name. Singing _Praise is What I Do_ by William Murphy.
YouTube - Praise Is What I Do - William Murphy


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you heavenly father for understanding the language of tears.  When I didn't know what else to say to you and all I could do was cry, you knew I needed your loving arms to be wrapped around me.
> 
> You gave me the peace that you promised in your word.  The peace that surpasses all understanding.  Thank you father!


----------



## Laela

Abba, Father, You are worthy to be praised today. It took that angel 21 days to push past the adversary to deliver the message to Daniel. But he got there! He made it... because it was Your prophetic Will.

There's just something about praising You when I'm 'not feeling it'...pushing past any doubt, fear, anxiety, worry that Satan tries to toss in my path, like banana peels...all because he knows You have angels battling on our behalf in the heavenlies. Even after a 'delay', your Word comes right on time to complete the spiritual transaction.  I'm in awe of Your Glory.

Lord, You're Holy! I lift You up, and magnify Your Name...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for loving me and not allowing anything to separate me from your love.  Without you, I'd be nothing, but with you I can do all things thru Christ who strenghtens me.  

There were days in this storm where I thought I'd lose my mind, but you kept me Father.  No one but you!  Thank you God!


----------



## joy2day

Lord I thank you that you are "not a man that You should lie, neither the son of man that You should repent; if You said, You will do it, and if You spoke it, you are going to make it GOOD!" (Num 23:19) Thank you for being a Word honoring God! Abba, you always keep your promises!

If God said it,
He will do it!

If God said it,
It will come to pass!

You can count on God,
All the time,
Anytime,
Everytime!


----------



## Prudent1

Great and Mighty are you Lord! Your greatness is unsearchable! Of your kingdom, there is no end!!:reddancer:
Searched all over, couldn't find nobody. Looked high and Low, still couldn't find nobody. Nobody greater, nobody greater, nobody greater than you.
YouTube - VaShawn Mitchell - "Nobody Greater"

Psa 145Psalm 145[a]
    A psalm of praise. Of David.
 1 I will exalt you, my God the King; 
   I will praise your name for ever and ever. 
2 Every day I will praise you 
   and extol your name for ever and ever. 

 3 Great is the LORD and most worthy of praise; 
   his greatness no one can fathom. 
4 One generation commends your works to another; 
   they tell of your mighty acts. 
5 They speak of the glorious splendor of your majesty— 
   and I will meditate on your wonderful works.* 
6 They tell of the power of your awesome works— 
   and I will proclaim your great deeds. 
7 They celebrate your abundant goodness 
   and joyfully sing of your righteousness. 

 8 The LORD is gracious and compassionate, 
   slow to anger and rich in love. 

 9 The LORD is good to all; 
   he has compassion on all he has made. 
10 All your works praise you, LORD; 
   your faithful people extol you. 
11 They tell of the glory of your kingdom 
   and speak of your might, 
12 so that all people may know of your mighty acts 
   and the glorious splendor of your kingdom. 
13 Your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, 
   and your dominion endures through all generations. 

   The LORD is trustworthy in all he promises 
   and faithful in all he does.[c] 
14 The LORD upholds all who fall 
   and lifts up all who are bowed down. 
15 The eyes of all look to you, 
   and you give them their food at the proper time. 
16 You open your hand 
   and satisfy the desires of every living thing. 

 17 The LORD is righteous in all his ways 
   and faithful in all he does. 
18 The LORD is near to all who call on him, 
   to all who call on him in truth. 
19 He fulfills the desires of those who fear him; 
   he hears their cry and saves them. 
20 The LORD watches over all who love him, 
   but all the wicked he will destroy. 

 21 My mouth will speak in praise of the LORD. 
   Let every creature praise his holy name 
   for ever and ever.*


----------



## Reminiscing

it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you heavenly father for understanding the language of tears.  When I didn't know what else to say to you and all I could do was cry, you knew I needed your loving arms to be wrapped around me.
> 
> You gave me the peace that you promised in your word.  The peace that surpasses all understanding.  Thank you father!



It Comes Naturally - I'm with you so much on this.  I had one of those days last week.  I had no words, only tears but God comforted my heart.

Yesterday, someone asked me if I'm carrying over any prayers from 2010 to 2011.  I thought about it for a little bit, then thankfully and very humbly I said "No, God has given me everything I needed this year."  It's been a long time since I've felt this way.  I have shed some tears, I have felt some heartbreak and disappoint this year but 2010 by far has been one of my best years.

I undoubtedly and graciously thank my Heavenly Father for giving me peace, comfort and happiness.  Without him I have no idea where I'd be.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, your word is true -* In the presence of the Lord there is fullness of joy! *

In this season thank you for telling me to put on the garment of praise and the oil of joy. What used to bother me no longer affects me.
Thank you Lord for lifting up my head.:heart2:
*Psalm 24:7-10*
Lift up your heads, O you gates!
And be lifted up, you everlasting doors! 
And the King of glory shall come in.
Who _is_ this King of glory?
The LORD strong and mighty, 
The LORD mighty in battle.
Lift up your heads, O you gates!
Lift up, you everlasting doors! 
And the King of glory shall come in.
Who is this King of glory?
The LORD of hosts, 
He _is_ the King of glory.


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for being the 'Music' in my heart, that brings me to Dance. :reddancer:


I love your melodies, Jesus...Most of all, I love you.


----------



## Laela

Doesn't matter the personalities, the troubles of the hearts, the pain, when we come into Your Presence in assembly all this stuff is insignificant, because there is only One Praise, waved in Your Honor. You don't see 'us', you see Your Son, in whom You are well pleased.

Father, may our Fragrance please Your Heart today...   _ Hallelujah_      [I love this song!] 

:Rose:


*Psalm 148*
 1 Praise the LORD.
   Praise the LORD from the heavens;
   praise him in the heights above.

2 Praise him, all his angels;
   praise him, all his heavenly hosts.

3 Praise him, sun and moon;
   praise him, all you shining stars.

4 Praise him, you highest heavens
   and you waters above the skies.

5 Let them praise the name of the LORD,
   for at his command they were created,

6 and he established them for ever and ever—
   he issued a decree that will never pass away.

7 Praise the LORD from the earth,
   you great sea creatures and all ocean depths,

8 lightning and hail, snow and clouds,
   stormy winds that do his bidding,

9 you mountains and all hills,
   fruit trees and all cedars,

10 wild animals and all cattle,
   small creatures and flying birds,

11 kings of the earth and all nations,
   you princes and all rulers on earth,

12 young men and women,
   old men and children.

 13 Let them praise the name of the LORD,
   for his name alone is exalted;
   his splendor is above the earth and the heavens.

14 And he has raised up for his people a horn,*
   the praise of all his faithful servants,
   of Israel, the people close to his heart.

   Praise the LORD!! *


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Philippians 4:8*
Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things _are_ noble, whatever things _are_ just, whatever things _are_ pure, whatever things _are_ lovely, whatever things _are_ of good report, if _there is_ any virtue and if _there is_ anything praiseworthy—meditate on these things.

Lord, thank you for a renewed mind; thank you for shifting my focus. Let this mind be on Christ Jesus.

I lift up my hands in total praise and think on your goodness! You are my Advocate; Prince of Peace; mighty Deliverer; Healer; Restorer; and Provider! You deserve the praise!


----------



## LovingLady

God, thank you for helping to understand the information that I learned yesterday, I feel more confident for my final tomorrow.

Praise God!


----------



## Sashaa08

Phillipians 4:4-5
Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 5 Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 

YouTube - ISRAEL HOUGTON_ "Again I Say Rejoice"


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for loved ones.  Thank you.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you God for being the God of *ANOTHER* chance.  

"Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the Lord delivers him out of them *ALL*."(Psalm34:19)

Thank you God for my bailout plan.


----------



## Reminiscing

Thank you Lord!


----------



## missann

Thank you Lord for protection and sustaining me another day.

Thank you for my transportation and favor among prospective employers.

Thank you Lord, for your grace and mercy toward me.


----------



## Laela

Lord, Who am I?? 

I am a flower quickly fading
Here today and gone tomorrow
A wave tossed in the ocean
Vapor in the wind
Still You hear me when I'm calling
Lord, You catch me when I'm falling
And You've told me who I am
I am Yours, I am Yours... 

..and it's NOT because of who I am
But because of what You've done
Not because of what I've done
But because of who You are..

so I THANK YOU.


----------



## R4L

For those with blackberries, there's an app for the bible that offers various reading plans.  I find it helpful because it highlights various parts of the bible that I might not go to on my own......And I can read it while I'm in line at the grocery store.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Jeremiah 1:5 and 29:11*

Before I formed you in the womb I knew you; 

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.

Lord, I thank you for your promise! It is written...
I'm glad that my life is in your hands. I'm not here by accident or by coincidence but with purpose! Thank you that I was on your mind since the beginning of time. You created me out of love and I give you praise!

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful to have peace of mind. In the midst of uncertainty, I can still cast my cares on you. I sleep well every night and I am happy and singing all day. You are a wonder to my soul! :reddancer:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I praise your holy name!  I was created to worship and I will praise you for the rest of my life.  

Thank you God for being a fence around me.  Thank you for opening doors that "they" thought they had closed!


----------



## Aggie

Wow PinkPebbles, I love this thread. I know that I am a little late for this one, but please, may I still join in this effort. I love praising and worhipping our Lord and saviour, Jesus Christ. 

He is the very breath that replenishes my soul, my body, my spirit. I am nothing without Him. I become undone in His presence, I diminish, He increases in me. I stand alone, in total awe of Him, He is my Audience of One. 

May He take His place in the midst of all our praise and worship of Him and may He find upon these altars we have set for Him, a sweet smelling savor, pleasing and acceptable. 

Come and establish Your throne oh Mighty King, on the altars of our hearts as we bathe You in our praise. My desire for You oh Lord is insatiable. Come Lord Jesus! Come!


----------



## Aggie

Laela said:


> Lord, Who am I??
> 
> I am a flower quickly fading
> Here today and gone tomorrow
> A wave tossed in the ocean
> Vapor in the wind
> Still You hear me when I'm calling
> Lord, You catch me when I'm falling
> And You've told me who I am
> I am Yours, I am Yours...
> 
> ..and it's NOT because of who I am
> But because of what You've done
> Not because of what I've done
> But because of who You are..
> 
> so I THANK YOU.


 
Oh thank you so much for sharing what you are listening to Laela. I sooooo love this song. I cry almost everytime I listen to it because it brings ever so close to Jesus.

Again, thank you


----------



## PinkPebbles

Aggie said:


> Wow PinkPebbles, I love this thread. *I know that I am a little late for this one, but please, may I still join in this effort.* I love praising and worhipping our Lord and saviour, Jesus Christ.


 
Welcome Aggie ...it's never too late to join!

Praise Him!


----------



## PinkPebbles

This is the day that the Lord has made, and I will be glad and rejoice in it!

I will not allow anything to hinder my praise!

*Psalm 23*
 The LORD _is_ my shepherd;
         I shall not want.
 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
         He leads me beside the still waters.
 He restores my soul;
         He leads me in the paths of righteousness 
         For His name’s sake. 
  Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
         I will fear no evil; 
         For You _are_ with me; 
         Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. 
  You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
         You anoint my head with oil; 
         My cup runs over.
 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
         All the days of my life; 
         And I will dwell[a] in the house of the LORD 
         Forever.

Lord, thank you for leading and guiding me in all things. You are everywhere; all knowing; and all powerful! 

When I look back over my life, you directed every step. The mistakes I made were learning lessons and growing pains. Yet, you were still there. Thank you for your loving arms and warm embrace. You deserve my praise!:heart2:


----------



## Laela

Nooo...nothing will hinder my praises today, PinkPebbles... I won't allow it

I thank God for guiding me this morning. I heard 'put air in your tire' and I didn't see that I needed to and I sure didn't want to go stop anywhere, but I pulled over at the QT. Maaan.. my right, front tire looked almost flat!  So I need to keep an eye on that tire.

I thank God the Father today simply for who He is -- El Elyon -- and I will continue to keep tuned in to Him by way of Praise...

Beautiful, beautiful thread! :Rose:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I bless your name!  I love you b/c you first loved me.  I know that I can take comfort in you Lord.  Thank you for taking my burdens when I have become too weak to carry them.

I love you Lord!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord...I'm so thankful that I'm thankful....


----------



## foxee

Oh give thanks to the Lord; call upon his name;
make known his deeds among the peoples!
Sing to him, sing praises to him;
tell of all his wondrous works! —Psalm 105:1-2


----------



## LovingLady

Praise God for helping me get through this trying semester, today was my last day of finals. This morning I was dancing to this song: Eddie James-Freedom. It is one of my many favorites.


----------



## joy2day

Psalm 24 (Emphasis mine)

1 *The Earth* is the Lord's and the fullness of it, the world *AND* they who dwell in it.

2 For He has founded it upon the seas and established it upon the currents and the rivers.

3 Who shall go up into the mountain of the Lord? Or who shall stand in His Holy Place?

4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who has not lifted himself up to falsehood or to what is false, nor sworn deceitfully.

5 He shall receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation.

6 This is the generation [description] of those who seek Him [who inquire of and for Him and of necessity require Him], who seek Your face, [O God of] Jacob. Selah [pause and think of that]!

7 Lift up your heads, O you gates; and be lifted up you age-abiding doors, that the King of Glory may come in.

8 Who is the King of Glory? The Lord strong and mighty, the Lord mighty in battle.

9 Lift up your heads, O you gates; yes, lift them up, you age abiding doors, that the King of Glory may come in.

10 Who is [He then] this King of Glory? The Lord of hosts, He is the King of Glory. Selah [pause, and think of that]!

Lord, I thank you that regardless of what the enemy tries to steal from the Body of Christ, it ALL belongs to You, and the enemy CAN NOT SHUT US OUT OF WHAT IS OURS!!! Hallelujah! May the fire of the Spirit cleanse and purify us to receive our inheritance. AMEN.


----------



## Laela

The joy of the Lord is my strength...

It's easy to say something; but, until I really look at each Word, digest each Word... to see the value in what I say, it's just a cliche or catch-phrase. I'm glad to know Your Words are never cliche, Lord.

I'm most thankful to You for that gift of "JOY" that I get, even in the midst of turmoil, even when I don't get what I want or do see things the way I want to see it. That JOY gives me strength to be able to do Your Will, from day to day, in spite of any situation. It will never lose its POWER.  How cool is that?

I love you Lord!!! 

*Nehemiah 8:7–12 *

The Levites—Jeshua,  Bani, Sherebiah, Jamin, Akkub, Shabbethai, Hodiah, Maaseiah, Kelita,  Azariah, Jozabad, Hanan and Pelaiah—instructed the people in the Law  while the people were standing there.  

They read from the Book of the Law of God, making it clear and giving the meaning so that the people understood what was being read.

Then Nehemiah the governor, Ezra the priest and scribe, and the Levites who were instructing the people said to them all, “This day is sacred to the Lord your God. Do not mourn or weep.” For all the people had been weeping as they listened to the words of the Law.

Nehemiah said, “Go and enjoy choice food and sweet drinks, and send some to those who have nothing prepared. This day is sacred to our Lord. *Do not grieve, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.*”

The Levites calmed all the people, saying, “Be still, for this is a sacred day. Do not grieve.”

*Then all the people went away to eat and drink, to send portions of food and to celebrate with great joy, because they now understood the words that had been made known to them.*
:Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Isaiah 42:8-12*
I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images. 
Behold, the former things are come to pass, and new things do I declare: before they spring forth I tell you of them. 
Sing unto the LORD a new song, and his praise from the end of the earth, ye that go down to the sea, and all that is therein; the isles, and the inhabitants thereof. 
Let the wilderness and the cities thereof lift up their voice, the villages that Kedar doth inhabit: let the inhabitants of the rock sing, let them shout from the top of the mountains. Let them give glory unto the LORD, and declare his praise in the islands. 

Glory! Thank you Heavenly Father. There is Joy and Victory in You!

Lord, this joy and peace that I have can only come from You. The world did not give it, so the world cannot take it away.

Today, I sing from my heart and a praise dance unto you O, Lord!

Listening to _He Reigns, Our God is an Awesome God_ by Kirk Franklin. 
YouTube - Kirk Franklin - (He Reigns) Our God Is An Awesome God


----------



## loolalooh

Thank You for forgiveness.  Thank You for being there when no one else is.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank God for being awesome! You've helped me grow and mature so much this year. You inspire me to dance-you are glorious!

YouTube - MARTHA MUNIZZI & SHIELA E. - GLORIOUS


----------



## Sashaa08

Abdijz said:


> Praise God for helping me get through this trying semester, today was my last day of finals. This morning I was dancing to this song: Eddie James-Freedom. It is one of my many favorites.



Glad I'm not the only one who dances around the house!! :reddancer:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you for giving new starts.  No looking behind....

YouTube - No Looking Back - Damita Haddon with lyrics


----------



## Shimmie

*"Taken By Love"*

The world will fade away
*As I lift my hands
A king that's worthy of praise
Is the Great I Am*

*
The joy you've given rings out
As I lift my voice*
*
I'm captivated by your ways so I will worship You*

*You've taken me by love
You've taken me by grace
You've taken me away
I can't resist because
You've taken heart*

*All creation will bow
to the risen king
All of heaven will shout
And the earth sing*

*The joy you've given rings out
As I lift my voice

I'm captivated by your ways so I will worship You*


[ KUTLESS LYRICS at A-Z Lyrics Universe ]


----------



## Aggie

Last night, my spirit was worshipping the Lord our Saviour with this beautiful song by Rita Springer called "Holy". As usual my body and soul can't help but follow my spirit and I began to sing it lying on my pillow. I thought I was sound asleep, but i heard myself singing it.

I found it on youtube just now.

Here are the words I sang:

HOLY, 
ALL THE ANGELS SING HOLY
AND ALL HEAVEN REND IT'S PRAISES TO THE LAMB
UPON HIS THRONE

JESUS, 
SON OF GOD WHO DIED TO SAVE US,
LORD OF LIFE, YOU ARE THE ONE TO FREE US FROM 
THE BONDAGE OF SIN.

WE CRY OUT ABBA FATHER,
YOUR PEOPLE NEED YOU AGAIN,
WE DECLARE JEHOVAH, JEHOVAH REDEEMER
PURIFY OUR HEARTS, CLEANSE US FROM OUR SINS


*Isn't it amazing how our spirits never stop worshipping Him. Even in the middle of my sleep, when my consciousness is virtually non-existent, my spirit lifts Him up. *

*Hallelujah to the Holy Lamb of God!*


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I thank you that you are a God of a Breakthrough for your little children. 

They were abandoned, neglected, under-privileged, cast out, mocked, and even looked down upon by your own people. BUT I'm glad to have witnessed through your power - *when your mother and father forsakes you then the Lord will take you up. Ps. 27:10*

I rejoice for your babies knowing that _with God all things are possible_. You can open doors that man alone can't open, let alone shut; Regardless of how one starts off in life. 

You blessed me last week simply to be a blessing. Thank you Abba Father!


----------



## LovingLady

Sashaa08 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who dances around the house!! :reddancer:



Here is another song you can dance to. Israel Houghton - Lord You Are Good This song picks my spirits up when I am down. When I am already happy, and I listen to this song . . . I am all over the place. 



Aggie said:


> *Isn't it amazing how our spirits never stop worshipping Him. Even in the middle of my sleep, when my consciousness is virtually non-existent, my spirit lifts Him up. *



It is interesting that you mentioned that, this morning I was half wake and I was already singing praises to the King. I was also pray but I don't remember what I was praying about.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for your presence.  Just knowing you are with me gives me peace.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Last night, my spirit was worshipping the Lord our Saviour with this beautiful song by Rita Springer called "Holy". As usual my body and soul can't help but follow my spirit and I began to sing it lying on my pillow. I thought I was sound asleep, but i heard myself singing it.
> 
> I found it on youtube just now.
> 
> Here are the words I sang:
> 
> HOLY,
> ALL THE ANGELS SING HOLY
> AND ALL HEAVEN REND IT'S PRAISES TO THE LAMB
> UPON HIS THRONE
> 
> JESUS,
> SON OF GOD WHO DIED TO SAVE US,
> LORD OF LIFE, YOU ARE THE ONE TO FREE US FROM
> THE BONDAGE OF SIN.
> 
> WE CRY OUT ABBA FATHER,
> YOUR PEOPLE NEED YOU AGAIN,
> WE DECLARE JEHOVAH, JEHOVAH REDEEMER
> PURIFY OUR HEARTS, CLEANSE US FROM OUR SINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isn't it amazing how our spirits never stop worshipping Him. Even in the middle of my sleep, when my consciousness is virtually non-existent, my spirit lifts Him up. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallelujah to the Holy Lamb of God!*
Click to expand...


     Especially in my sleep....  

I love it... I love HIM.... 

I love each of you...


----------



## Shimmie

*"Amazed"*

Open up my eyes to see
All of you, your mysteries
I hold my breath, You hold my hand
As heaven melts the heart of man
*
How amazed I am
*
Your glory fills the sky, a great and holy light
Shining like a million stars, I'm amazed by who you are
Lord we lift you high, Oh God be magnified
You have overwhelmed my heart, I'm amazed by who you are

The universe is at your feet and angels bow when you speak
So high above our greatest song but still you call and we will come

*How amazed I am*

Your glory fills the sky, a great and holy light
Shining like a million stars, I'm amazed by who you are
Lord we lift you high, Oh God be magnified
You have overwhelmed my heart, I'm amazed by who you are

-----------


[ KUTLESS LYRICS at A-Z Lyrics Universe ]


----------



## NaturallySweet73

I know it a lil late but I'm gonna join This is a song that has truely blessed my soul!

YouTube - He Wants It All-Forever Jones (With Lyrics In Description)


----------



## Highly Favored8

We had a powerful word at church today. My Pastor preached on about Worship-

I am in a personal season of "I do not understand" BUT, I will trust and bless the Lord at all times. 

My Pastor was just encouraging us to Worship the Lord anyhow and keep on worshipping Him. No, matter what it looks like in the natural. The will bring it all to pass. Just sit at the table and Worship the Lord. 

Just wanted to share...


----------



## Laela

^^ Amen..and thank you for sharing that.

Thank You Father for the spiritual leaders who are called by You to encourage, reprove and guide Your precious sheep...

Thank you Father for the Dreams You give us at night, to help us understand what is going on during our waking hours in this Age...


----------



## PinkPebbles

Highly Favored8 said:


> *We had a powerful word at church today. My Pastor preached on about Worship- *
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing! 

My pastor's sermon was also on praise and worship! Recently, I heard two other pastors from two different churches preached on worship. 

There is definitely something going on in the atmosphere and the spiritual realm! II Chronicles 7:14 comes to mind. _If my people which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land._

Today I give honor to God for giving us a heart to worship Him; A voice to praise, hands to lift up, and knees to bow down. You are worthy Heavenly Father.

Today I learned even if you are in the wilderness there is still a reason to sing...Hallelujah!

*Isaiah 43:19-21*
Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert. 

The beast of the field shall honour me, the dragons and the owls: because I give waters in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert, to give drink to my people, my chosen. This people have I formed for myself; they shall shew forth my praise.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallySweet73 said:


> I know it a lil late but I'm gonna join This is a song that has truely blessed my soul!
> 
> YouTube - He Wants It All-Forever Jones (With Lyrics In Description)


 

, definitely one of my favorite worship songs at this time in my life. I replayed this song like 2 dozen times last week.


----------



## Aggie

PinkPebbles said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> My pastor's sermon was also on praise and worship! Recently, I heard two other pastors from two different churches preached on worship.
> 
> There is definitely something going on in the atmosphere and the spiritual realm! II Chronicles 7:14 comes to mind. _If my people which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land._
> 
> Today I give honor to God for giving us a heart to worship Him; A voice to praise, hands to lift up, and knees to bow down. You are worthy Heavenly Father.
> 
> Today I learned even if you are in the wilderness there is still a reason to sing...Hallelujah!
> 
> *Isaiah 43:19-21*
> Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.
> 
> The beast of the field shall honour me, the dragons and the owls: because I give waters in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert, to give drink to my people, my chosen. This people have I formed for myself; they shall shew forth my praise.


 

Hmmm, this seem to be a universal thing going on in the churches at this time PP. My church just finished a series on worship called "Worship from A to Z." It was refreshing and a wonderful change from the prosperity messages that are being preached so predominantly here.

I'm not knocking this type of message because we need them but I want more revival, more worship, more wailing at the altar before His throne for lost souls, more of His heart's desire. Amen!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for seeing past my faults and blessing me anyway.

YouTube - Thank You Lord~ Courtney Davis


----------



## Shimmie

Not everyone can sing this, but to me it's always been a worship song and it blesses me so much... the words are beautiful.  

*
O Holy Night*
Christmas Carol

O holy night! The stars are brightly shining,
It is the night of the dear Saviour's birth.
Long lay the world in sin and error pining.
Till He appeared and the Spirit felt its worth.
A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.
Fall on your knees! Oh, hear the angel voices!
O night divine, the night when Christ was born;
O night, O holy night, O night divine!
O night, O holy night, O night divine!

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by His cradle we stand.
O'er the world a star is sweetly gleaming,
Now come the wisemen from out of the Orient land.
The King of kings lay thus lowly manger;
In all our trials born to be our friends.
He knows our need, our weakness is no stranger,
Behold your King! Before him lowly bend!
Behold your King! Before him lowly bend!

Truly He taught us to love one another,
His law is love and His gospel is peace.
Chains he shall break, for the slave is our brother.
And in his name all oppression shall cease.
Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus raise we,
With all our hearts we praise His holy name.
Christ is the Lord! Then ever, ever praise we,
His power and glory ever more proclaim!
His power and glory ever more proclaim!

-------------

I wish I had a better source for the person singing this song, _Demetria Champ_; however, she's one of the best who sings this song.  She's a blessing and the best part of this movie. 

YouTube - O Holy Night


----------



## phynestone

You can never go wrong with more praise and worship.


----------



## paradise79

thanks for this thread. and for all the links/prayers shared..I am soooo late on it but I still in.

Times are rough here, family members are actually going some hard time but here I am,praising and glorifying You because in all this, we're blessed. You keep our faiths strong, our minds  are still straight and we are never never alone.

I know things don't have to be how I want, I'm so happy to be loved by You. I just pray that I follow Your will, Holy Jesus, allow the Holy Spirit flow to in me, in any of us so that not our will but YOURS will be done.Thanks Jesus

YouTube - Marvin Sapp Praise Him In Advance


----------



## Sashaa08

Paradise-I listen to that song almost every morning before starting work. It's a beautiful reminder!


----------



## Sashaa08

Abdijz said:


> Here is another song you can dance to. Israel Houghton - Lord You Are Good This song picks my spirits up when I am down. When I am already happy, and I listen to this song . . . I am all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you mentioned that, this morning I was half wake and I was already singing praises to the King. I was also pray but I don't remember what I was praying about.



Girl, get OUTTA MY HEAD!! I was playing this EXACT video all day Friday! It is a wonderful song to dance to. It also gets your mind right. Whether you think you are having a good day or a bad day, He's good!!


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank Him for being faithful. I didn't like hymns when I was younger, but now that I am further in my journey, this hymn always blesses me. As thou hast been, thy forever will be......

YouTube - GREAT IS THY FAITHFULNESS by CECE WINANS with lyrics


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for my children.  They will always be my _babies_, no matter how grown they are.  I am so blessed; even more because they both love you...Jesus, you are their Lord.  

:Rose:   I love my babies...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

There but for the grace of God go I.  Lord thank you for saving me, for protecting me, for giving me favor.  Lord it could've been, it should've been, it would've been me....

Lord I give you the highest praise...Hallelujah!!!


*Clark Sisters - Blessed and Highly Favored*

Verse

He brought me through hard trials
He brought me through tribulations.
Never let a day go by and not realize
Had not been for the Lord who was on my side
Back was against the wall, looked out for me
He heard my cry and rescued me.
Never let a day go by and not realize, we are Blessed.
Don't take it for granted that we are here today.

Chorus

Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored
Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored

(Can we sing that 1 more time?)

Verse

He brought me through hard trials
He brought me through tribulations.
Never let a day go by and not realize
Had not been for the Lord who was on my side
Back was against the wall, looked out for me
He heard my cry and rescued me.
Never let a day go by and not realize, we are Blessed.
Don't take it for granted that we are here today.

Chorus

Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored
Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored

(I just want you to take a look back)

As I look back through the years
It's amazing how He kept me.
What the Devil meant for evil
God turned it around, turned it around
Just for my good!

I know that I am Blessed and Highly Favored
Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored

Vamp

(I just want you to think about it for a moment)

It could've been me
It should've been me
It would've been me
If it wasn’t for the Blood
Repeat x 6

(It was)

Grace - Mercy

Repeat x 8

Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored
Just know that we're Blessed and Highly Favored


----------



## LatterGlory

________________________


----------



## Laela

Father, I am thankful that You ARE my Employer, my boss, and my only Source... I look forward to, and thank you in advance, for my next assignment ... 

Jehovah Jireh, My Provider


*Philippians 4:19*
_And my God will meet all your needs according to the riches of his glory in Christ Jesus_ :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Isaiah 12:2-5*
*2*Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and not be afraid: for the LORD JEHOVAH is my strength and my song; he also is become my salvation. 

*3*Therefore with joy shall ye draw water out of the wells of salvation. 

*4*And in that day shall ye say, Praise the LORD, call upon his name, declare his doings among the people, make mention that his name is exalted. 
*5*Sing unto the LORD; for he hath done excellent things: this is known in all the earth. 

Singing _How Great Is Our God_....
YouTube - Hillsong Music - How Great is our God


----------



## LovingLady

I was in Walmart today and I was standing in line at the service counter waiting to return something. This song by Celine Dion started to play: YouTube - Celine Dion - Because you loved me. I don't know who she was referring to in this song, but I automatically thought of God and how much he loved me. When I heard the line "I had your love I had it all" tears started to form in my eyes. No man could ever love us as much as God does.


----------



## foxee

Father God, I am thankful when you say "Yes" *and* when you say "No."


----------



## paradise79

Abdijz said:


> I was in Walmart today and I was standing in line at the service counter waiting to return something. This song by Celine Dion started to play: YouTube - Celine Dion - Because you loved me. I don't know who she was referring to in this song, but I automatically thought of God and how much he loved me. When I heard the line "I had your love I had it all" tears started to form in my eyes. *No man could ever love us as much as God does. *


 
Abdijz....(gosh!!! i fighted to get it right) thanks for that...so true and appropriate!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Father God, I am so thankful for the beautiful sisters whom you've blessed my life with here on this forum.   I love them, each one.  I pray for them, each one and I thank you and I praise you for seeing to each of their needs and dreams.

Bless them abundantly with peace, joy and health and safety.  I thank you for protecting them and their loved ones, their homes, finances, and all that is their hearts and lives.  

Give them each a new burst of joy today for they love you and honour you and there is nothing that you won't do for them.   You love them, each one, beyond the Heavens and the earth.  Each one, they are yours, forever.    

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen. :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:   


_Because thou hast kept the word of my patience, I also will keep thee from the hour of temptation, which shall come upon all the world, to try them that dwell upon the earth.   (Revelation 3:10)_

God is in Control...Always!  :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

*John 3:16-17*
16For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. 

17For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

Lord, thank you for your love. A love that is so deep and pure. A love that one can't fathom because you are Abba Father. 

I thank you that you see the best in me, the best in your sons and daughters, and the best in your creation. 

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus.

Listening to _The Best in Me_ by Marvin Sapp...
YouTube - Marvin Sapp | The Best In Me


----------



## foxee

Father God, I thank you for second chances (and third chances, fourth chances....).

YouTube - Hezekiah Walker - Second Chance


----------



## Reminiscing

Thanking God for another day, for a clear mind, and balanced emotions!


----------



## paradise79

PP, I heard the song for the 1st time yesterday and was in tears.....like that verse of John.
thanks for the reminder



PinkPebbles said:


> *John 3:16-17*
> 16For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> 17For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> Lord, thank you for your love. A love that is so deep and pure. A love that one can't fathom because you are Abba Father.
> 
> I thank you that you see the best in me, the best in your sons and daughters, and the best in your creation.
> 
> Hallelujah, thank you Jesus.
> 
> Listening to _The Best in Me_ by Marvin Sapp...
> YouTube - Marvin Sapp | The Best In Me


----------



## paradise79

I wish I could quote some verses to qhare it with you,girls but my Bible is in french and I'm too lazy to translate 

Your WILL and only Your WILL!!! thanks sweet Lord for the comfort,thanks for fighthing that battle for her and for keeping her faith strong. You're so good to your children.

I will lift my voice to let them know who You are, and how  much You love them. I'll praise you for the rest of my life and never should my mouth cease to proclaim your glory and your mercy.

"The cross of our Holy Savior Jesus is my first and only pride."
Good night ladies, in the arms of the Lord and covered by the blood of the Provider, Jesus.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*Ephesians 2:8* 

8 For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith—and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God— 

Thank you for being a giving God.  I praise your holy name!  I can't thank you enough for all you've done and continue to do.  I love you Lord!


----------



## Laela

_"With God, nothing is ever wasted" - Keke Phoofolo_

I'm thankful that God doesn't see things the way I do, else I'd be in a heap of trouble. Thank you God today, for that Alabaster lesson:

Matthew 26:
6 While Jesus was in Bethany in the home of Simon the Leper, 7 a woman came to him with an alabaster jar of very expensive perfume, which she poured on his head as he was reclining at the table.

8 When the disciples saw this, they were indignant. “Why this waste?” they asked. 9 “This perfume could have been sold at a high price and the money given to the poor.”

 10 Aware of this, Jesus said to them, “Why are you bothering this woman? She has done a beautiful thing to me. 11 The poor you will always have with you,[a] but you will not always have me. 12 When she poured this perfume on my body, she did it to prepare me for burial. 13 Truly I tell you, wherever this gospel is preached throughout the world, what she has done will also be told, in memory of her.”


----------



## luthiengirlie

His name is Mighty. He is Mighty Mighty He is and MIghty He'll be
His name is Awesome Oh yes He's awesome Awesome He Is and Awesome He'll be
His name is Beautiful
Oh very beautiful
Beautiful He is and Beautiful He'll Always be
YHWH YOU ROCK.. FOR YOU ARE THE ROCK OF AGES!


----------



## Sashaa08

Reminiscing said:


> Thanking God for another day, for a clear mind, and balanced emotions!



Tell it, tell it! You can't buy peace of mind. Praise God that I am "clothed and in my right mind"!


----------



## Sashaa08

His grace and mercy endureth forever..............


YouTube - Donnie McClurkin - Great Is Your Mercy (live)


----------



## loolalooh

Thank You for patience (today).


----------



## Aggie

I will bless the Lord at all times and His praise will continually be in my mouth. I have been playing the following song on YT for a couple of days now and I just had to come in and share it with you ladies.

YouTube - When I Speak Your Name - Southeast Kentucky Mass Choir

* "When I Speak Your Name" *

Jesus, the most beautiful name of all names
Jesus, the only name that brings healing and strength
When I speak Your Name, mountains move, chains are loosed
When I speak Your Name, darkness flees, it has no hold on me

Jesus, the most beautiful name that I know
You're the exalted One
Jesus, You have the power alone
You lift the lonely one, Jesus

Jesus, the most wonderful name of all names
Jesus, the only name that brings freedom and hope
When I speak Your Name, mountains move, chains are loosed
When I speak Your Name, darkness flees, it has no hold on me

Jesus, the most beautiful name that I know
You're the exalted One
Jesus, You have the power alone
You lift the lonely one
You lift the lonely one, Jesus

Be exalted, be exalted, be exalted higher and higher
Be exalted, be exalted, be exalted higher and higher
Be exalted, be exalted, be exalted higher and higher
Be exalted, be exalted, be exalted higher and higher


----------



## luthiengirlie

Yeshua you make me raise my Hands.. Makes me want to dance..
You make me want to stomp my feet against the enemy
You make me want to declare
Your glory to the Heavens
Oh yeah I love it.
why do I ever stop praising?
You make want to sing
You make me want to be
the best You have created me to be...
You make me want to dance 
give You all I can 
yipee...


----------



## Highly Favored8

Today is just one of those days. When life hands you lemons make lemonade!


Hallelujah Anyhow - I will bless the Lord- One of my many favorite Praise and Worship songs.

YouTube - Joe Pace & the Colorado Mass Choir - Hallelujah Anyhow

YouTube - I Will Bless The Lord By: Byron Cage


----------



## PinkPebbles

Jesus I thank you for coming into my heart. Your word promises that you wouldn't leave us comfortless; you will leave us the Comforter - Holy Spirit.

There was a season when all I could do was cry, I couldn't see my way through. Yet, there was light at the end of the tunnel. 

The ups and downs; the good and the bad truly worked out for my good. And today I just want to say thank you. 

*Proverbs 3:5-6*
5Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. 
 6In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.

You are truly the air I breathe and I'm lost without You.:Rose:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjkBVn_eUec&feature=related


----------



## Prudent1

Sashaa08 said:


> Tell it, tell it! You can't buy peace of mind. Praise God that I am *"clothed and in my right mind*"!


For both of you b/c the thanks button isn't enough!! I used to hear older ppl say this and I thought they were crazy. Hmph, they were crazy. Crazy like foxes! With so many ppl running around with reprobate minds now-a-days. I understand full well what they were saying. I don't put a price tag on my peace of mind either. Whew! To quote a friend of mine, "God isn't just _good_, He is the Greatest!"
I thank you Lord that _in_ You I live and move and have my being(Acts 17:28)! You are the last thing I think about as I lie down each night. If I wake up during the night, you are on my mind. When I wake up in the morning, you are on my mind. All throughout the day, you are on my mind.:heart2:
A tribute to that older generation:
Woke up this morning
Verse 1
Oh I woke up this morning with my mind
And it was
Stayed on Jesus
Woke up this morning with my mind
And it was stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Woke up this morning with my mind
And it was stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelujah

Verse 2
Can't hate your neighbor in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Can't hate your neighbor in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Can't hate your neighbor in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelujah

Verse 3
Makes you love everybody with your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Makes you love everybody with your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Makes you love everybody with your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelujah

Verse 4
The devil can't catch you in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
The devil can't catch you in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
The devil can't catch you in your mind
If you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelujah

Verse 5
Jesus is the captain in your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Jesus is the captain in your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Jesus is the captain in your mind
When you keep it stayed
Stayed on Jesus
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelu hallelu
Hallelujah


----------



## PinkPebbles

Heavenly Father, today I stand in the gap, intercede and praise you advanced for my sisters on LHCF who may need your touch.

We may need different things but you are EL-ELYON, the Most High God. The God who can do exceedingly, abundantly, above all that we could ever ask or think of.

So Lord, I thank you in advanced that you are JEHOVAH- JIREH, some may need employment, housing; And you are the God who can provide.

I thank you, You are JEHOVAH – SHALOM, the God who can clothe us with your peace.

I thank you, You are JEHOVAH-RAPHA, the God who can heal diseases, sickness, and broken-hearts.

I thank you, You are EL-ROI, the strong God who sees our pain, struggles, and challenges who will not forsake us. 

I thank you, You are EL-SHADDAI, God Almighty, the God of the mountains. 

I thank you, You are JEHOVAH-NISSI, the Lord our banner, who can fight our battles.

I thank you, You are JEHOVAH-ROHI, our shepherd who can pour out your wisdom; lead and guide us unto righteousness.

Holy Spirit, rain down, rain down on us. We need your comfort and touch. Rain Down Holy Spirit.
YouTube - Holy Spirit Rain Down - Hillsong


----------



## Laela

^^^ zap pow! Girlllll...  I was just about to post two Rain songs... 

and so I will...

Father, today, I thank you for your Holy Spirit. It doesn't matter where we live in this world  -- your Holy Spirit rains on US, Your Body. I am _so _thankful for your Holy Spirit today, which comforts, heals and keeps me focused on YOU. There is always a way to unplug my spiritual ears, so I can hear you more clearly ... Lord, open the Floodgates ....

Let it Rain on Atlanta

Let it Rain on South Africa!


----------



## Shimmie

Highly Favored8 said:


> Today is just one of those days. When life hands you lemons make lemonade!
> 
> 
> Hallelujah Anyhow - I will bless the Lord- One of my many favorite Praise and Worship songs.
> 
> YouTube - Joe Pace & the Colorado Mass Choir - Hallelujah Anyhow
> 
> YouTube - I Will Bless The Lord By: Byron Cage



Adding sugar....


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:   _I call to you, God, and you answer me. Listen to me now, and hear what I say. Your love is wonderful. 

---- Psalm 17:6-7 NCV_


----------



## Shimmie

_:Rose:  Let all that I am wait quietly before God,
      for my hope is in him.
He alone is my rock and my salvation,
      my fortress where I will not be shaken.
My victory and honor come from God alone.
      He is my refuge, a rock where no enemy can reach me.
O my people, trust in him at all times.
      Pour out your heart to him,
for God is our refuge. 

-------Psalm 62:5-8 NLT_


----------



## luthiengirlie

I was created to Make YOUR PRAISE GLORIOUS GLORIOUS YES i WAS YES I WAS

YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Glorious


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Grace and Mercy.... Where would I be without your grace and mercy?  Thank you God for giving me what I don't deserve and saving me from what I do deserve.


YouTube - "BeBe and CeCe Winans"--"Grace"--(LIVE)


----------



## paradise79

I can't stop to be amazed...God's blessings are not counted, He just pours it over and over again on ourselves. Every day is a mystery and a blessing because You keep showing us how powerful, how loving You are. I can't believe I've spent all those years without reading the Bible...Should your Holy Spirit flows in and keep my mouth opened in praises, alleluia!!!

Jesus, I love you. How greatful is it to be loved, secured, RESCUED by your blood


----------



## Laela

I love that song!  I sure was CREATED to Praise Him!

*_Laela listening._..* 

  



luthiengirlie said:


> I was created to Make YOUR PRAISE GLORIOUS GLORIOUS YES i WAS YES I WAS
> 
> YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Glorious


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 95:1-6*
O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation. 

Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms. 

For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods. 

In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also. 

The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land. 

O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker. 

Thank you Lord....No Limits; No Boundaries...
YouTube - Israel and New Breed - Alive in South Africa - Take the limits off


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful for this challenge. I've noticed that I am happier, more relaxed, and content. I was praying last night and realized I had nothing to really ask for other than God's will be done. My burdens and worries are gone.  I thank you Lord for being everything that I need. What more could I ask for?

YouTube - (The Winans) Live At Carnegie Hall - Everything You Touch


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Lord, thank you for the 'Gift' of you, so freely given in love to us... :Rose: 

_Now you have every spiritual gift you need as you eagerly wait for the return of our Lord Jesus Christ.  

He will keep you strong to the end so that you will be free from all blame on the day when our Lord Jesus Christ returns.  

God will do this, for he is faithful to do what he says, and he has invited you into partnership with his Son, Jesus Christ our Lord. 

---- 1 Corinthians 1:7-9 NLT_

Lord, you do this... for you are faithful. :Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie

When I praise You.. YHWH you make my uncertainties A NONISSUE...
when I praise You...... I feel better...
forgive me for giving glory to the problems and not You.. so
Let me give glory to You this day..


----------



## Laela

This song blesses my spirit tremendously, every time I hear it... 

OP, CF sisters, there's a Fire in our spirits that cannot be denied:

The Lion of Judah - by Paul Wilbur


AND THE ANGELS WILL CRY, HAIL THE LAMB!
WHO WAS SLAIN FOR THE WORLD RULE IN POWER!
AND THE EARTH WILL REPLY YOU SHALL REIGN!
_*AS THE KING OF ALL KINGS AND THE LORD OF ALL LORDS*_


----------



## paradise79

Sashaa, that's exactly how I feel, walking with Jesus by my side and I am sure we aren't the only ones 

Since the 1st day that I gave my life to Jesus, I call that period of my life "the reborn me", I'm no more afraid, no more worried about the future about what can happen or not. Ps 23 is my favourite and I believe, feel every word of it. 
You know He is taking care of you, He knows your needs,just pray for others,be strong in faith and watch Him blessing you, blessed Sashaa.



Sashaa08 said:


> I am thankful for this challenge. I've noticed that I am happier, more relaxed, and content. I was praying last night and realized I had nothing to really ask for other than God's will be done. My burdens and worries are gone. I thank you Lord for being everything that I need. What more could I ask for?
> 
> YouTube - (The Winans) Live At Carnegie Hall - Everything You Touch


----------



## luthiengirlie

Laela said:


> This song blesses my spirit tremendously, every time I hear it...
> 
> OP, CF sisters, there's a Fire in our spirits that cannot be denied:
> 
> The Lion of Judah - by Paul Wilbur
> 
> 
> AND THE ANGELS WILL CRY, HAIL THE LAMB!
> WHO WAS SLAIN FOR THE WORLD RULE IN POWER!
> AND THE EARTH WILL REPLY YOU SHALL REIGN!
> _*AS THE KING OF ALL KINGS AND THE LORD OF ALL LORDS*_


 
this picture is beautiful


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> Father, may our Fragrance please Your Heart today... _Hallelujah_ [I love this song!]


 
Beautiful Song...thank you for sharing. He is worthy of a Hallelujah praise.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thanks, Paradise!



paradise79 said:


> Sashaa, that's exactly how I feel, walking with Jesus by my side and I am sure we aren't the only ones
> 
> Since the 1st day that I gave my life to Jesus, I call that period of my life "the reborn me", I'm no more afraid, no more worried about the future about what can happen or not. Ps 23 is my favourite and I believe, feel every word of it.
> You know He is taking care of you, He knows your needs,just pray for others,be strong in faith and watch Him blessing you, blessed Sashaa.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for being faithful to your covenant with me. Every promise you give is for all that believe and trust you. I get excited just thinking about all you will do in my life. I want others to see you in me God. To You be the glory!


YouTube - Y'anna Crawley The Promise Lyrics


----------



## Laela

On this 17th day of this challenge, praise to the Most High God is continually in my mouth ... 


Your lesson on the budding of Aaron's Rod in Numbers 17, continually reminds me that unless I'm willing to walk in Your presence, through His word and the power of the Holy Spirit, I will never be able to maintain the fruitfulness necessary to change the world around me. 

Thank you for that reminder today, Lord...


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH, I have a terrible habit of murmuring and complaining.. OFTEN. That is something I desire to change. Instead of using this moment to complain about something..  I'm gonna use this moment to Praise! Psalm 76:9 HCSB 9 As for me, I will tell about Him forever;
 I will sing praise to the God of Jacob.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I had to give One more shout.... I feel like complaining again so I'm praising again.. Don't mind me!
YHWH-Kadosh- The Holy One
YHWH M'Kaddesh-the Sanctifier
YHWH Magen- The Shield
YHWH-El Olam- The Everlasting One  I worship you


----------



## PinkPebbles

Today I'm overwhelmed with gratitude! 

I'm thankful that God is Faithful. Psalm 98 blessed my soul!

*O sing unto the LORD a new song; for he hath done marvellous things: his right hand, and his holy arm, hath gotten him the victory. *

The lyrics to this song solidified how grateful I am to serve a loving God, holy God, and faithful God! 
YouTube - Faithful Is Our God - Hezekiah Walker


----------



## Highly Favored8

I meditate on Psalm 113:3

From the rising of the sun to its setting, the name of the LORD is to be praised!

Another favorite praise and worship song. Everytime I am alone at home or in fellowship in church... This is why the Lord will always be worthy and His Praises -

Psalms 34:1
 I will praise the LORD at all times. I will constantly speak his praises.

YouTube - Eddie James - You Are Worthy (chosen)

Eddie James You are worthy Chosen.


----------



## LovingLady

My Lord thank you for having a watchful hand over me as I go about my day.


----------



## Sashaa08

Highly Favored8 said:


> I meditate on Psalm 113:3
> 
> From the rising of the sun to its setting, the name of the LORD is to be praised!



This really blessed me so I am piggybacking on this verse. All day long, He is worthy!

YouTube - How Excellent Walt Whitman and the Soul Children of Chicago


----------



## Shimmie

_Jesus..... "I love you"_  



_Thank you for loving me too.  _


----------



## LovingLady

Ephesians 3:1-12

1 For this reason I, Paul, the prisoner of Christ Jesus for the sake of you Gentiles
2 Surely you have heard about the administration of God’s grace that was given to me for you, 
3 that is, the mystery made known to me by revelation, as I have already written briefly. 
4 In reading this, then, you will be able to understand my insight into the mystery of Christ, 
5 which was not made known to people in other generations as it has now been revealed by the Spirit to God’s holy apostles and prophets. 
6 This mystery is that through the gospel the Gentiles are heirs together with Israel, members together of one body, and sharers together in the promise in Christ Jesus.
7 I became a servant of this gospel by the gift of God’s grace given me through the working of his power. 
8 Although I am less than the least of all the Lord’s people, this grace was given me: to preach to the Gentiles the boundless riches of Christ, 
9 and to make plain to everyone the administration of this mystery, which for ages past was kept hidden in God, who created all things. 
10 His intent was that now, through the church, the manifold wisdom of God should be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly realms, 
11 according to his eternal purpose that he accomplished in Christ Jesus our Lord. 
12 *In him and through faith in him we may approach God with freedom and confidence*.

Thank you Lord for this marvelous opportunity.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for peace in the mist of the storm.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Psa 30:1  I exalt You, O יהוה, for You have drawn me up, And have not let my enemies rejoice over me. 
Psa 30:2  יהוה my Elohim, I have cried to You, And You have healed me. 
Psa 30:3  יהוה, You brought me up from the grave; You have kept me alive, from going down into the pit. 
Psa 30:4  Sing praise to יהוה, You kind ones of His, And give thanks at the remembrance of His Set-apartness. 
Psa 30:5  For His displeasure is for a moment, His delight is for life; Weeping might last for the night, But joy comes in the morning. 
Psa 30:6  As for me, I have said in my ease, “Never would I be shaken!” 
Psa 30:7  יהוה, in Your good pleasure You have made my mountain to stand strong; You hid Your face, and I was troubled. 
Psa 30:8  I cried out to You, O יהוה; And to יהוה I prayed: 
Psa 30:9  “What gain is there in my blood, When I go down to the pit? Would dust praise You? Would it declare Your truth? 
Psa 30:10  “Hear, O יהוה, and show me favour; יהוה, be my helper!” 
Psa 30:11  You have turned my mourning into dancing for me; You have torn off my sackcloth and girded me with gladness, 
Psa 30:12  So that esteem might praise You and not be silent. O יהוה my Elohim, I thank You forever.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> _Jesus..... "I love you"_
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you for loving me too.  _



That seems so simple....but it is so powerful!!!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Today I will Praise You by resting in You.. Not doing work.. Just going with the flow of Your presence and spending it with my family


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalms 91    (NIV)

14 “Because he loves me,” says the LORD, “I will rescue him; 
   I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name. 
15 He will call on me, and I will answer him; 
   I will be with him in trouble, 
   I will deliver him and honor him. 


I thank you Father for the hedge of protection you provide.


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, today you made it _all better_...  

Thank you for staying close by; I never have to do things alone, not even think in isolation of your presence; you are always by my side and in my heart; most of all, I live in your heart, for eternity and forever.   :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

*1 Thess 5:16-23*

Rejoice evermore.  

Pray without ceasing. 

*In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you. *

Quench not the Spirit. 

Despise not prophesyings. 

Prove all things; hold fast that which is good. 

Abstain from all appearance of evil. 
And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and _I pray God_ your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ. 

Almighty God, your name is worthy to be praised at _all_ times!

I was made aware that there are people in other countries, places that can't openly and publicly worship You. So I thank you Lord for the privilege to praise your name, and worship you freely, in spirit and in truth.

Glory and Honor to your name. You are worthy of the highest praise!:Rose:


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 100 NIV*


 1 Shout for joy to the LORD, all the earth. 
 2 Worship the LORD with gladness; 
   come before him with joyful songs. 
3 Know that the LORD is God. 
   It is he who made us, and we are his; 
   we are his people, the sheep of his pasture.  4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving 
   and his courts with praise; 
   give thanks to him and praise his name. 
5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; 
   his faithfulness continues through all generations. 

Worship and praise always a great!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I praise you Lord for being YOU.  I can always count on you.  If you are for me who can be against me...

YouTube - Our God (Is Greater) Chris Tomlin Passion Band


----------



## paradise79

I can't stop praising and singing Your Holy name. I'm so excited, and so blessed. Feeling Your presence, experiencing Your true love, hearing You whispering my name and the name of each of your children is such a priviledge.

Thank you Lord for x and y, both of them had a miscarriage months ago and You were there to ease their pains and to keep them strong in faith. Now x and y are on their 2nd trimester. What a wonderful God You are. Your time is the best and only Your will will be done. Thanks for all the ladies in the motherhood section, for the ones that carriy lives actually and for those who are trying to conceive. I know we have different plans but dear Jesus, be magnified and glorified for whatever it is planning for them, thanks for 
blessing and loving them.

goodnight Ladies with Ps 23 (you all know it's my favourite, don't you?)


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for your joy which keeps me going... each day you fill me more and more of your joy and for this I thank you with all of my heart and soul...

In your holy and precious name, Jesus... Amen.  

I love you, Lord.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You YHWH for personally speaking to me today.. you know I'm having it a little rough with an uncertain future but you've shown me that this is a POWERFUL collective thing that our Young adults are facing.. I cry for a POWERFUL MOVE OF YHWH among 20 somethings.... I praise You and THank YOu for Your loving Concern of my people.. May YOU Reign Forever.. YOu ALWAYS WILL


----------



## luthiengirlie

STOMP
YOUR GOODNESS IS SO GOOD YHWH IMMA STOP
YouTube - Kirk Franklin - Stomp


----------



## Laela

*Psalm 122*
_1 I was glad when they said unto me, Let us go into the house of the LORD.
2 Our feet shall stand within thy gates, O Jerusalem.
3 Jerusalem is builded as a city that is compact together:
4 Whither the tribes go up, the tribes of the LORD, unto the testimony of Israel, to give thanks unto the name of the LORD.
5 For there are set thrones of judgment, the thrones of the house of David.
6 Pray for the peace of Jerusalem: they shall prosper that love thee.
7 Peace be within thy walls, and prosperity within thy palaces.
8 For my brethren and companions' sakes, I will now say, Peace be within thee.
9 Because of the house of the LORD our God I will seek thy good._

Just what is so wrong with being truly excited about God? Nothing... *Psalms 32: 11*
*Rejoice in the LORD and be glad, you righteous; sing, all you who are upright in heart!
*
A brother sitting next to me was so excited in service yesterday he couldn't sit...he got up and said: "Oh, I'm in the wrong seat.. I need to go outside!"  cracked us up..but he sure made my spirit glad. It's good to see people living The Word for real.
The 'world' would look at him and call him crazy..we saw someone filled with unspeakable JOY..


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 150*
1Praise ye the LORD. Praise God in his sanctuary: praise him in the firmament of his power. 
2Praise him for his mighty acts: praise him according to his excellent greatness. 
3Praise him with the sound of the trumpet: praise him with the psaltery and harp. 
4Praise him with the timbrel and dance: praise him with stringed instruments and organs. 
5Praise him upon the loud cymbals: praise him upon the high sounding cymbals. 
6Let every thing that hath breath praise the LORD. Praise ye the LORD.


Thank you Lord for each *new day* in You! In each *new day* there is a reason to give you praise! 

I thank you for joy, good health, and prospering my soul with every spiritual blessing in Jesus name! 

Hallelujah!
This is the* DAY*....:reddancer:Rejoicing as I listen to Fred Hammond - _This is the Day_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5fXhoxJqQQ&feature=related


----------



## Sashaa08

it_comes_naturally said:


> Psalms 91    (NIV)
> 
> 14 “Because he loves me,” says the LORD, “I will rescue him;
> I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name.
> 15 He will call on me, and I will answer him;
> I will be with him in trouble,
> I will deliver him and honor him.
> 
> 
> I thank you Father for the hedge of protection you provide.



I recite this exact passage almost every day. It's empowering and comforting!


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles said:


> *Psalm 150*
> * DAY*....:reddancer:Rejoicing as I listen to Fred Hammond - _This is the Day_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5fXhoxJqQQ&feature=related



I'll dance with you PinkPebbles! It's never too early to cut a step when God's been so good.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful to you today Lord because in spite of everything, you made me smile today! 

YouTube - The Clark Sisters - You Brought The Sunshine 1981


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> I'll dance with you PinkPebbles! It's never too early to cut a step when God's been so good.


 
Amen Sashaa08! My coworker came over and said what are you listening too!?! I see a lil head bangin' going on .

 I said yes, this song will take me there. .

Praising Him....!!!!


----------



## paradise79

dancing with you, ladies. Let's celebrate His holy name for ever and ever and ever!!!


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> dancing with you, ladies. Let's celebrate His holy name for ever and ever and ever!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, I'm so thankful.  Your 'Joy' is indeed my strength; and I love it and I love you.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father, thank you for the closeness I feel to you.  I go to bed with you on my mind and wake up the same.  

Thank you for speaking when I needed to hear from you.  I just want to give you the praise you soooooo deserve!


----------



## PinkPebbles

paradise79 said:


> dancing with you, ladies. Let's celebrate His holy name for ever and ever and ever!!!


 


Shimmie said:


>


 
Amen, Amen, and Amen...Glad that we are passing the tambourine around...in the joy of the Lord!!!!

God is GOOD!!!


----------



## Laela

I am so glad I am free to praise You anytime -- in the morning, at noonday and even at night, for You promise sweet sleep. 

Thank You for another day!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Praise Him... Praise Him and lift Him up... Praise Him.. Exalt His name forever. Enter His courts with praise! The praise of YHWH shall CONTINUALLY BE IN MY MOUTH! BE THANKFUL AND PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE!


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you Lord for allowing a new life to enter this world through one of our sisters.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Abdijz said:


> Thank you Lord for allowing a new life to enter this world through one of our sisters.


 
YES! Thank you Lord for new life! 

Thank you that there is nothing that is too hard for You!


----------



## Sashaa08

So many attempts by the enemy to frustrate me, but I am not moved. I know that He will never leave or forsake me and His love for me never changes.

Romans 8: 35, 37-39
35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 
37 No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 
38 For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 
39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


YouTube - Smokie Norful - Um Good


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Isaiah 6:1-4*
In the year that king Uzziah died I saw also the LORD sitting upon a throne, high and lifted up, and his train filled the temple. 

Above it stood the seraphims: each one had six wings; with twain he covered his face, and with twain he covered his feet, and with twain he did fly. 

And one cried unto another, and said, Holy, holy, holy, is the LORD of hosts: the whole earth is full of his glory. 
And the posts of the door moved at the voice of him that cried, and the house was filled with smoke. 

Holy, Holy, Holy is God Almighty! You are Alpha and the Omega; the Beginning and the End. All power and might are in your hands. You are worthy to be praised.

The anointance in this song made me think of the above scripture...God You are Holy and I magnify your name :heart2:
Lecersia Campbell - We magnify your name 
YouTube - We Magnify Your Name / I Love You Lord - Lecresia Campbell & By Faith Singers


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You Abba.... It gives my heart serious comfort and praise for You. When You tell me what concerns my heart concerns You


----------



## Shimmie

Lord... thank you for this thread. 

It has surely been my _'Daily Bread'_ brushed with the honey of your precious Word and the love of the precious sisters flowing from their hearts to yours and into mine. 

OH... what 'Joy'. Oh... what 'Praise'.  Oh... what beautiful days, when all we have to do is just say,

  Jesus !


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I'm so thankful that God is not like man.  Thank you Lord for being God all by yourself.


*Just for who you are by Earnest Pugh*

To you, we give the glory
To you, we give the honor
To you, we give the glory and the praise
Not for what you've done
Not for victories won
Oh Lord, just for who you are

For who you are, for who you are
Just for who you are

Jehovah Jireh, that's who you are
Jehovah Nissa, that's who you are
Jehovah Rofi, that's who you are
Jehovah Rohi, that's who you are

You are holy, that's who you are
You are righteous, that's who you are
You are joy, that's who you are
You are worthy, that's who you are

Lord, I praise you
Lord, I bless you
Lord, I adore you
Lord, I love you
Lord, I lift you up
Higher (repeat)


----------



## LovingLady

This is important to remember  :



it_comes_naturally said:


> I'm so thankful that God is *not* like man.  Thank you Lord for being God all by yourself.


----------



## joy2day

Abba, I am so grateful to you because every knee must bow to you, every tongue must confess You!

You brought my family and me through another year, I am so thankful... You have blessed me with a new home that I am going to closing on next week, at a time when I didn't think I was going to pull it off, God you are my EVERYTHING! You've even blessed me with a promotion at work, You have done what others said You wouldn't do; You have given me what others said I wouldn't have.

For all You are, and for all You've been to me, Abba, I thank you, from the bottom of my heart. >insert tears here<


----------



## Shimmie

You called me _"Friend"_..... 

Such loving words, so true; that you desire me to be _'friends'_ with 'you'. 

Precious Love, Precious Lord...for all of 'You' and more, I thank you. :Rose:


----------



## NaturallySweet73

I thank you sooooooo much father for another opportunity to praise Father!  I love you!


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Matthew 21:2-9*

Now when they drew near Jerusalem, and came to Bethphage, at the Mount of Olives, then Jesus sent two disciples, saying to them, “Go into the village opposite you, and immediately you will find a donkey tied, and a colt with her. Loose _them_ and bring _them_ to Me. 

And if anyone says anything to you, you shall say, ‘The Lord has need of them,’ and immediately he will send them.”

*All this was done that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, saying: 
* _“ Tell the daughter of Zion,_
_‘ Behold, your King is coming to you,_
_Lowly, and sitting on a donkey,_
_A colt, the foal of a donkey.’”_

So the disciples went and did as Jesus commanded them. They brought the donkey and the colt, laid their clothes on them, and set _Him_ on them. 

And a very great multitude spread their clothes on the road; others cut down branches from the trees and spread _them_ on the road. Then the multitudes who went before and those who followed cried out, saying: 

*“ Hosanna to the Son of David! 

* *‘ Blessed is He who comes in the name of the LORD!
      Hosanna in the highest!” 
*
Jesus, thank you for coming into my heart. Thank you for your love, forgiveness, and reconciling me back unto the Father.

I'm blessed to have you in my life. My life has changed for the better...

Singing one of my favorite songs _Hosanna_!!!
YouTube - Kirk Franklin - Hosanna


----------



## Laela

^^^ your post reminds me of this great song... I love singing it in church!

HOSANNA

Praise is rising, eyes are turning to You, we turn to You
Hope is stirring, hearts are yearning for You, we long for You
'Cause when we see You, we find strength to face the day
In Your Presence all our fears are washed away, washed away
*
Hosanna, hosanna
You are the God Who saves us, worthy of all our praises
Hosanna, hosanna
Come have Your way among us
We welcome You here, Lord Jesus
*
Hear the sound of hearts returning to You, we turn to You
In Your Kingdom broken lives are made new, You make us new
'Cause when we see You, we find strength to face the day
In Your Presence all our fears are washed away, washed away

*Hosanna, hosanna
You are the God Who saves us, worthy of all our praises
Hosanna, hosanna
Come have Your way among us
We welcome You here, Lord Jesus*

'Cause when we see You, we find strength to face the day
In Your Presence all our fears are washed away
'Cause when we see You, we find strength to face the day
In Your Presence all our fears are washed away, washed away

Hosanna, hosanna
You are the God Who saves us, worthy of all our praises
Hosanna, hosanna
Come have Your way among us
We welcome You here, Lord Jesus
(Repeat)
Hosanna, hosanna
Hosanna, hosanna


----------



## Prudent1

I love the word of God. I really love this next Psalm in it's entirety. So much so that I've instructed my family to recite this at my homegoing celebration.
Psalm 121 
A song of ascents.
1 I lift up my eyes to the hills— 
where does my help come from? 
2 My help comes from the LORD, 
the Maker of heaven and earth. 

3 He will not let your foot slip— 
he who watches over you will not slumber; 
4 indeed, he who watches over Israel 
will neither slumber nor sleep. 

5 The LORD watches over you— 
the LORD is your shade at your right hand; 
6 the sun will not harm you by day, 
nor the moon by night. 

7 The LORD will keep you from all harm— 
he will watch over your life; 
8 the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
both now and forevermore. 

Richard Smallwood-_Total Praise_
YouTube - Total Praise - Richard Smallwood

Juanita Bynum singing _To be Kept by Jesus_
YouTube - JUANITA BYNUM LIVE - TO BE KEPT BY JESUS 1
YouTube - TO BE KEPT BY JESUS 2 (REPRISE) - JUANITA BYNUM


----------



## luthiengirlie

You saved me You raised me You filled me with holy ghost lifted me up to the uttermost(I think that's how it goes). 
That's why my heart is filled with Praise! You invested in me when I had no idea I was worthy of being loved


----------



## PinkPebbles

Prudent1 said:


> Richard Smallwood-_Total Praise_
> YouTube - Total Praise - Richard Smallwood


 
God Bless you Prudent. This song is so anointant...full of God's power, glory....I tear up every time I hear this song.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

James 1:5 (New International Version)

If any of you lacks wisdom, you should ask God, who gives generously to *all *without finding fault, and it will be given to you. 

Thank you Lord for continously giving.  Thank You for using so many ways to get your word through to me...thru music, sermons, the ladies here on the forum, and just random strangers who have no idea what my test is at the moment, but they speak positively to my situation like they do.

I know it's you speaking Lord.  Thank you!  I love you and will forever praise you!


----------



## Laela

*Psalms 27:4*
_One thing I have asked from the LORD, that I shall seek: That I may dwell in the house of the LORD all the days of my life, To behold the beauty of the LORD And to meditate in His temple.
_

The desire of my soul is to be where You ARE. My body is Your Temple... wherever I am, I can pray, praise You, meditate in the Temple -- day and night.  Your Presence is HOME for me....   


FOREVERMORE by Davy Flowers
*Psalms 16:11*
_Thou wilt shew me the path of life: in thy presence is fulness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore._


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you lord for opening my eyes. I praise you name forever.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank God today that I am no longer sick  and for hearing and answering every prayer. This song was on my heart this morning:

YouTube - Bebe & Cece Winans - I.O.U. Me [HD]


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> For you Shimmie
> I told your storm he won't last, he has to go! Singing the melodies for you now...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghvo32n7Tgc&feature=related



This is the first post I saw upon logging on a few moments ago.  

Thank you so much....again and again.   

God is speaking to me.... through lovely 'you'.    

God's blessings upon you in gentle showers...


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, I thank you and praise you for the beautiful and powerful gift of prayer...:Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

Prov. 17:22 
*A merry heart does good like medicine.*

Thank you Jesus! Your love, joy in the Holy Spirit, and peace has been like medicine to my soul...


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie said:


> This is the first post I saw upon logging on a few moments ago.
> 
> Thank you so much....again and again.
> 
> God is speaking to me.... through lovely 'you'.
> 
> *God's blessings upon you in gentle showers*...


 
Thank you Ms. Shimmie. 

I praise God for each and every one of us. This challenge has blessed me in a tremendous way that words can't describe. Joyful tears!

I love you all with the love of the Lord.

I dedicate this song to this thread....
YouTube - I Need You To Survive


----------



## Sashaa08

Thanks for the dedication, PinkPebbles! 

This thread blesses me as I've said before. Yesterday, when I was at home sick, I couldn't wait to login to LHCF this morning and catch up on all the worship and praise in this thread.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH, Let me put a smile on Your face
Let me mask in Your warm embrace
Let me make You smile
Like I haven't in a while
Let me Make You content in me
Let me make You proud
Prouder than You have been of me in a while! 
You're worthy of all my praise!
The least I can do
Is walk in Your truth
To walk in what You have planned
Let me make You smile
Like I haven't in a while
Let me make Your heart sing
Let me make You proud
That's what Your daughter's asking. 
Let me hear You say
Right down that girl
That's my child 
Oh Yes I'm so proud
 Yep Adonai I love You
So please
Let me be

All You have intended me to be!


----------



## paradise79

thanks for the song, PinkPebbles. I love that song and it is great listening to it right now.

I'm yours, Lord and Jesus is in me, is with me, is living through me. Thanks Father for setting Your eye on me. 
I love you, Jesus.Glory be your Holy name, for my family here and there.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you for being an on time God!   

YouTube - JUANITA BYNUM LIVE - I DON'T MIND WAITING


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> *Thank you for being an on time God! *
> 
> YouTube - JUANITA BYNUM LIVE - I DON'T MIND WAITING


 
Amen!

I listened to an encouraging word last night about God's 'appointed' and 'set' time. 

It's good to know that the Lord is working behind the scenes on our behalf. When we receive the promise at His 'set' time, we will look back and see how much God worked behind the scenes. We will begin to connect the dots.

It's like traveling on a yellow brick road. The people that we meet, the words that we say, etc all serves a purpose. Therefore, waiting and being in the meantime is definitely the time to praise God, honor, and worship Him.

Amen sis. 

Love this scripture!
*Gal.6:9*
And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*1 John 4:16*
And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

Lord, I thank you for your love and blood-covenant through Christ Jesus:heart2:.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father if I do not thank you and praise you for anything else.

It would be for your grace, mercy and truth. Abba Father I lift your Praises because you are the Abba Father of the unseen places!

I thank you and praise you for your ever living seed of water and life in your word.-


Ladies this year has been something else. However, I praised and prayed my way through and kept my vision in front of me with Abba Father Holding my hand all the way through.


Remember Jesus is the reason for the season!

YouTube - Blessed and Highly Favored - The Clark Sisters


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> Thank you Ms. Shimmie.
> 
> I praise God for each and every one of us. This challenge has blessed me in a tremendous way that words can't describe. Joyful tears!
> 
> I love you all with the love of the Lord.
> 
> I dedicate this song to this thread....
> YouTube - I Need You To Survive



Pink Pebbles, I'm praising God for this thread and each of you as well.   I praise God for always being with us and for showing us that He is truly here and always when we need Him.  

When I logged on yesterday; the first thing I saw was your post and your very words from the heart of God and from the heart of you, saying, and these were your very words... "I told your storm he has to go...."  

Oh how I praise God for those words and God's perfect timing.   Pink Pebbles, the storm was my face was covered in hives yesterday morning from the day before.   Yesterday morning, God spoke with your post, that He told that storm it's time was up and that it had to go away.  

Don't tell me God doesn't meet us where we are.. for surely He does.  

Don't tell me that you do not hear from God and that you Pink Pebbles are not obedient to His voice and His promptings.   

God is HERE in this thread, God is Here in your heart, God is HERE in all of the precious ladies who post.   And I give God praise for He is / has perfected ALL that concerns me.   

I just can't explain it in words, how I felt when your words leaped on off my computer screen and into my heart.  I'm just so grateful for God being so "HERE" and so on time.  So on time, He is.   

I praise God!   I thank you, *Pink Princess [Pretty Pebbles of Light]* for your compassion.    Girl, you just don't know...  Yet, you do.   :Rose:

Praise God forever and ever.   

:Rose:  *I am so happy to be celebrating the love of Jesus...the love of what Christmas means, the love of God for us, the love of the precious lives in my life, at home, and here in this forum.* :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you for being an on time God!
> 
> YouTube - JUANITA BYNUM LIVE - I DON'T MIND WAITING



Thank you so much for posting this.  I love this song by Juanita.  :Rose:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Ephesians 3:17-19 (New International Version)

17 so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, 18 may have power, together with all the Lord’s holy people, to grasp how *wide* and *long* and *high* and *deep* is *the love of Christ*, 19 and to know this love that surpasses knowledge—that you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God. 

Lord, I'm so thankful to have experienced Your love!


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Psalm 66:17 HCSB
I cried out to Him with my mouth, and praise was on my tongue. 
Psalm 106:12 HCSB
Then they believed His promises and sang His praise. 
Psalm 109:1 HCSB
God of my praise, do not be silent. *


----------



## luthiengirlie

*I know that this is not a Gospel song but it's how I feel about YHWH at the moment*

*I don't want another pretty face I don't want just anyone to hold I don't want another minute go to waste Just You and Your beautiful soul.. You're the one I wanna chase.. You're the One I wanna hold.. don't wanna let another minute go to waste Just YOU AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL SOULLLLLLLLL*


----------



## luthiengirlie

YouTube - Holy Spirit Rain Down (worship video w/ lyrics) -Self Explanatory


----------



## JinaRicci

Ladies, I thank you for this praise thread!  I read this last night right before I fell asleep and it was such a blessing. Thank you for sharing and hope I can join you even though it's so late. 

This morning, I Praise God for sending His Son to this earth to die for my sins.  My sins are so many but nothing is too hard for my God.  Lord, I am humbled by your sacrifice of love that keeps covering me.  Thank you for not giving me what I deserve.  Thank you for your love that reaches me despite everything and your mercy that frees me and allows all of us to live.  

Kirk Franklin- Now Behold the Lamb


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Isaiah 7 & 9*
14Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel. 

15Butter and honey shall he eat, that he may know to refuse the evil, and choose the good. 

*6*For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

Abba Father, thank you for the birth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. 

Without His birth we would have not known the Messiah. 

Without His birth we would not have the Comforter, Holy Spirit.

Without His birth we would not have redemption.

Thank you Lord...


----------



## PinkPebbles

JinaRicci said:


> Ladies, I thank you for this praise thread! I read this last night right before I fell asleep and it was such a blessing. *Thank you for sharing and hope I can join you even though it's so late.*
> 
> This morning, I Praise God for sending His Son to this earth to die for my sins. My sins are so many but nothing is too hard for my God. Lord, I am humbled by your sacrifice of love that keeps covering me. Thank you for not giving me what I deserve. Thank you for your love that reaches me despite everything and your mercy that frees me and allows all of us to live.
> 
> Kirk Franklin- Now Behold the Lamb


 
Hi JinaRicci!

It's never too late to join!!! I praise God for you!

Praise Him!!!


----------



## Aggie

Merry Christmas to my sisters in our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ and may this season of celebrating His birth be a blessing to each of you. May His name forever be lifted up, may His praises ring in our hearts continually and I pray that each of us seek an even closer relationship with Him in the coming year ahead. 

May God bless all of you!


----------



## Aggie

This is the song that's been ringing in my spirit for days now:

YouTube - Terry MacAlmon - How We Need The River


----------



## luthiengirlie

Praise Him..... Praise HIm and lift Him up
Praise HIm... Exalt His name forever

YHWH hear the praises of your people be exalted right here right now
may the smell of our Praise please you!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you God for loving me enough to show me your love. Thank you for sending Jesus. All that I have, all that I am, and all that I will be is b/c of your love, grace, and mercy.

YouTube - Because of you by Cece Winans


----------



## Shimmie

Jesus !  

  We Bow and Worship You...So Worthy to be Praised, 
You Are, Each Day.  

"Holy You Are... Grace and Mercy You have so freely given to us; 
Your Gift of Love and Life.  
Unto You, We Adore.  

  :heart2:  

 

*Jesus, Our Lord*​


----------



## paradise79

Happy birthday, my love Jesus.

@Jinaricci, thanks for joining us; it's never too late for He's there, here, always waiting for His lambs to join the army of believers.

I didn't know Your love will being sweeter and deeper everyday, I didn't know sharing your Word with people that are thousand miles from me will be such empowering. You're using us for Your Holy plans, you're talking to each of us differently but with prayer and faith we'll be getting Your voice. 

How could I thank you for all what you did to me? I'm just bowing down, singing praise and doing testimonies so that others should know that there is something greater, sweeter, better that all what is proposed on this earth. You're the ONLY ONE.


----------



## paradise79

I'm dancing on this so if somebody could join me.....you're welcome Come and take your double portion if not more 

YouTube - JOYOUS CELEBRATION 13 - UCHE - MY GOD IS GOOD


----------



## paradise79

[the thanks button wasn't enough, PP so THANK YOU for this.I wish I can do a testimony of how much God's time was, and is still the best and how thinking back I realized He has planned things way far before I can even remember. And about the pieces of your life matching perfectly.....God is sooooo good, sis.
Just saw that itjustnaturally started it with that beautiful song, thanks mama, always on point  Q

UOTE=PinkPebbles;12461623]Amen!

I listened to an encouraging word last night about God's 'appointed' and 'set' time. 

It's good to know that the Lord is working behind the scenes on our behalf. When we receive the promise at His 'set' time, we will look back and see how much God worked behind the scenes. We will begin to connect the dots.

It's like traveling on a yellow brick road. The people that we meet, the words that we say, etc all serves a purpose. Therefore, waiting and being in the meantime is definitely the time to praise God, honor, and worship Him.

Amen sis. 

Love this scripture!
*Gal.6:9*
And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> I'm dancing on this so if somebody could join me.....you're welcome Come and take your double portion if not more
> 
> YouTube - JOYOUS CELEBRATION 13 - UCHE - MY GOD IS GOOD



I'm dancing with you.  I hope you don't mind if I add my children...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

paradise79 said:


> I'm dancing on this so if somebody could join me.....you're welcome Come and take your double portion if not more
> 
> YouTube - JOYOUS CELEBRATION 13 - UCHE - MY GOD IS GOOD


 
I'll join.    I love a praise party!!!

   :reddancer:


----------



## PinkPebbles

*John 15:11*
These things have I spoken unto you, that my joy might remain in you, and that your joy might be full.

Thank you Jesus!!!
Dancing with you ladies...


----------



## Laela

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## paradise79

*moving myself for some space on the dance floor, for children* 
You surely know what He says about children so it's definitely where they belong to (Jesus praise dance floor). thanks for joining 



Shimmie said:


> I'm dancing with you. I hope you don't mind if
> I add my children...


----------



## paradise79

Dear Lord, the way you drive my life,the way you feed my soul, the way you keep me from the dark....no one can do this like that. No one can set me free as You did. In fact no one can love me like You do. I don't even derserve it but You see the best in me, the truth in my heart. Thank you Lord, for Your patience and endless love.
Thanks for letting your Holy son gave His blood for our redemption.


----------



## Aggie

Create in me a clean heart, purify me and renew a right spirit within me. Cast me not away from Your presence oh Lord, and please don't take Your Spirit from me. 

My heart says yes to Your will, I'm coming up to higher ground in You. Wrap me in Your love and hide me under the shadow of Your wings for my heart right now is overwhelmed and cannot handle the stresses of my life and this body that dares to betray me. 

When I am weak, You are strong and I really really NEED You to carry me right now Lord. I rest in Your gentle touch, the comfort of Your love for me, Your sweet embrace and in Your eternal peace. 

Lord this I know, when You are here with me, I am safe. I love you Jesus!


----------



## Laela

That was beautifully written ... Thanks for sharing.. I just read this out loud...to let it permeate the atmosphere...whew!

:Rose:



paradise79 said:


> Dear Lord, the way you drive my life,the way you feed my soul, the way you keep me from the dark....no one can do this like that. No one can set me free as You did. In fact no one can love me like You do. I don't even derserve it but You see the best in me, the truth in my heart. Thank you Lord, for Your patience and endless love.
> Thanks for letting your Holy son gave His blood for our redemption.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*Romans 8:34* (New International Version)

34 Who then is the one who condemns? No one. Christ Jesus who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 


Jesus you have given more than I could ever express with words. Not only did you give your life for me, but right now you are praying for me. Your love is so awesome! I exalt your name. You are worthy to be praised!

The ONLY name my heart will ever sing...Jesus...Jesus!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord Jesus, you will never be 'Religion'.    

It does not apply to you.  It's a term used by those who know you, not.  It's a term used by those who minimize who you are.   It's a term void of love.  

Yet, you are Love and nothing other compares. 

You are not Religion, You are Lord.  

I love and honour you as you are.


----------



## paradise79

say it again, mama!!!! there are so many people who need to hear this, to read this. there are so many wars, conflicts , events  made in the name of religion that shouldn't exist . 
Loving You  has nothing to do with that word, because you're love. Let me say this loud YOU ARE NOT RELIGION? YOU ARE LORD.AMEN



Shimmie said:


> *Lord Jesus, you will never be 'Religion'. *
> 
> *It does not apply to you. It's a term used by those who know you, not. It's a term used by those who minimize who you are. It's a term void of love. *
> 
> *Yet, you are Love and nothing other compares. *
> 
> *You are not Religion, You are Lord.*
> 
> I love and honour you as you are.


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> say it again, mama!!!! there are so many people who need to hear this, to read this. there are so many wars, conflicts , events  made in the name of religion that shouldn't exist .
> Loving You  has nothing to do with that word, because you're love. Let me say this loud YOU ARE NOT RELIGION? YOU ARE LORD.AMEN



I'm fnna to say it agin' Yes... A-Gin' 

Jesus is NOT Religion.  Jesus is Lord!  Jesus is Relationship.  Jesus is Love!   

Oh Glo'Ree!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, the spirit of God has truly connected our hearts in this thread.

My prayer and worship this morning was focused on God's love. 

God is LOVE!

Lord, thank you for your LOVE! Thank you for showing me your continuous acts of LOVE! 

Thank you for opening up my eyes to receive and give of your LOVE. It all comes from YOU by way of family, friends, acquaintances, and strangers. 

I am truly grateful of your love Almighty God, which is given freely. I can only imagine where I would be without it. 

Thank you Lord for showering your love upon this thread as you receive our praise and worship. Your love has brought joy to this world and in us!

Thank you Jesus...Your LOVE is unfailing.

John 15:13
Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies, the spirit of God has truly connected our hearts in this thread.
> 
> My prayer and worship this morning was focused on God's love.
> 
> God is LOVE!
> 
> Lord, thank you for your LOVE! Thank you for showing me your continuous acts of LOVE!
> 
> Thank you for opening up my eyes to receive and give of your LOVE. It all comes from YOU by way of family, friends, acquaintances, and strangers.
> 
> I am truly grateful of your love Almighty God, which is given freely. I can only imagine where I would be without it.
> 
> Thank you Lord for showering your love upon this thread as you receive our praise and worship. Your love has brought joy to this world and in us!
> 
> Thank you Jesus...Your LOVE is unfailing.
> 
> John 15:13
> Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.


  Pink Princess... [my name for you... ]  

Indeed the love of God flows in this thread of yours which is so indeed God inspried.  I love it and I love you, too.  

And the love here is flowing so naturally, it's no where near a 'challenge'.  :Rose:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father that I don't have to live in fear.  I know that you are my protection.  Glory be to God!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Father, thank you that You inhabit the praises of your people!

*Psalm 86:12-13*
*12*I will praise thee, O Lord my God, with all my heart: and I will glorify thy name for evermore. 

*13*For great is thy mercy toward me: and thou hast delivered my soul from the lowest hell. 

Abba Father, when I reflect on 2010 you have been Jehovah Nissi; the God who has fought my battles. The God who has protected me from all harm and danger - seen and unseen.

The God who has made a way when others thought it was impossible. The God who showed Himself strong and mighty.

The God who protected my home from a burning fire. 

The God who protected me on my job. 

The God who protected me in my community. 

The God who protected my body from having major surgery.

The God who protected me on the roads, split seconds from that major accident.   

The God who protected me from male counterfeits and from going down the wrong path.

Thank you Lord! You are worthy to be praised forever and ever!!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I thank you for your perfect timing.  Though I may not understand during the wait period, I know that your time is not my time and when the time is right everything will be worked out for my good.

I thank you that your promises are "yes" and "amen".  Glory be to you Father!


God says yes, and I know that I'm blessed 
Yes, got a heart that's at rest 
Yes, and a future that's sealed 
Yes, if I'm healed then I'm healed 
I'm not afraid of circumstances 
'Cause I've, I've already found the answers 
In Christ all of God's promises are Yes 
Yes and Amen (2x) 

Now's the time to let faith win 
God has placed His promises in the center of His will 
Seek His kingdom and His ways 
All the power of Heaven, is yours to call today 

God says yes, and I know that I'm blessed 
Yes, got a heart that's at rest 
Yes, and a future that's sealed 
Yes, if I'm healed then I'm healed 
I'm not afraid of circumstances 
'Cause I've, I've already found the answers 
In Christ all of God's promises are Yes 
Yes and Amen 

Now's the time to let faith win 
God has placed His promises in the center of His will 
Seek His kingdom and His ways 
All the power of Heaven, is yours to call today 

God says yes, and I know that I'm blessed 
Yes, got a heart that's at rest 
Yes, and a future that's sealed 
Yes, if I'm healed then I'm healed 
I'm not afraid of circumstances 
'Cause I've, I've already found the answers 
In Christ all of God's promises are Yes 
Yes and Amen 

All God's promises 
Yes and Amen 
Celebrate God's promises 
Yes and Amen (4x) 

God says yes, and I know that I'm blessed 
Yes, got a heart that's at rest 
Yes, and a future that's sealed 
Yes, if I'm healed then I'm healed 
I'm not afraid of circumstances 
'Cause I've, I've already found the answers 
In Christ all of God's promises are Yes 
Yes and Amen


----------



## Laela

Still praising Him, even in the midst of turmoil...So this challenge came right on time, because it's been keeping me focused and going strong these past few days. God is forever faithful and I'm so glad!  

Here's a good Word I received today that I'm compelled to share with you lovely ladies. God bless:


*Isaiah 30:21* 
*Your ears shall hear a word behind you, saying, "This is the way, walk in it," Whenever you turn to the right hand or whenever you turn to the left. *(NKJV)

God has always been a faithful guide to His listeners. Our problem is that we only want to listen when things start going downhill rapidly! Proverbs tells us to acknowledge Him in all of our ways. James tells us to be swift to hear and slow to speak. If you're always talking, you can't possibly follow instructions. Did you think God only leads you from out front? Sometimes when He tells us to "follow" Him, He means  listen to Him! The word coming from behind can still see out front. If God was always in front of you, why would you need faith? He doesn't want you to turn around: He wants you to continue making progress. Your ears will be your most dependable ally: NOT YOUR EYES!! Instruction doesn't require discernment, instruction requires obedience. This verse also confirms that God won't grab your shirt to keep you from traveling a particular road. He will tell you everything you need to know. He is your GPS guide to heaven. The GPS in your vehicle can be ignored too. God knows the best road to get you where you claim your desire is. Sometimes the road is rough, but it will still take you to the predetermined destination. You can't see around the corner when approaching a turn. A turn is a stretch of uncertainty. I don't blame you for being suspicious of the road; but why are you suspicious of your guide?

Elder S R Henderson, Pastor
Newness of Life Ministries


----------



## Laela

awwwww...that's cute! 



Shimmie said:


> Pink Princess... [my name for you... ]


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Still praising Him, even in the midst of turmoil...So this challenge came right on time, because it's been keeping me focused and going strong these past few days. God is forever faithful and I'm so glad!
> 
> Here's a good Word I received today that I'm compelled to share with you lovely ladies. God bless:
> 
> 
> *Isaiah 30:21*
> *Your ears shall hear a word behind you, saying, "This is the way, walk in it," Whenever you turn to the right hand or whenever you turn to the left. *(NKJV)
> 
> God has always been a faithful guide to His listeners. Our problem is that we only want to listen when things start going downhill rapidly! Proverbs tells us to acknowledge Him in all of our ways. James tells us to be swift to hear and slow to speak. If you're always talking, you can't possibly follow instructions.
> 
> Did you think God only leads you from out front? Sometimes when He tells us to "follow" Him, He means  listen to Him! The word coming from behind can still see out front. If God was always in front of you, why would you need faith? He doesn't want you to turn around: He wants you to continue making progress.
> 
> Your ears will be your most dependable ally: NOT YOUR EYES!! Instruction doesn't require discernment, instruction requires obedience. This verse also confirms that God won't grab your shirt to keep you from traveling a particular road. He will tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> He is your GPS guide to heaven. The GPS in your vehicle can be ignored too. God knows the best road to get you where you claim your desire is. Sometimes the road is rough, but it will still take you to the predetermined destination. You can't see around the corner when approaching a turn.
> 
> A turn is a stretch of uncertainty. I don't blame you for being suspicious of the road; but why are you suspicious of your guide?
> 
> Elder S R Henderson, Pastor
> Newness of Life Ministries



Oooo, Lord I'm gonna run with this.  :woohoo2:  I love this scripture.  

*Isaiah 30:21 *

_Your ears shall hear a word behind you, saying, "This is the way, walk in it," Whenever you turn to the right hand or whenever you turn to the left. (NKJV)_

  Lord -- YOU ARE Our *GPS...   

*
You have "*G*uaranteed [our] *P*aths [are] *S*ecured"

It is established in your Word, that, You leadeth me in the paths of Righteousness for YOUR namesake.  You already know that I'm heading towards the 'finish line' that mark of excellence, I am going to reach my goal, my Destiny, bought for and paid by you.  Nothing and no one can stop me.  

JESUS! Only with mine eyes shall see the rewards of the wicked, yet for me you have given the gift of eternal life and upon this earth, a one hundred-fold return of your blessings are upon our heads. 

My ear... my ear ... my EAR shall hear your voice behind it saying, 'Walk this way', follow me, I will lead and guide you there and from me, it's all for free.  

God's GPS... Guidance, Protection, Security ! Jesus!  Our Lord God All Mighty!


----------



## Sashaa08

God is our GPS-LOVE IT!!! 

I haven't had access to the computer for several days, so I am catching up on all the praising!!

Today, I praise God because He showed me in a very real and tangible way that He can take me from the bottom to the top in record time! I thank Him for providing an "escape route" from sin and temptation.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela - thank you for sharing that wonderful word! 

Indeed God is our GPS! He has kept me from driving into a ditch and entering into a dead end.

God is good all the time. Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Blessedmocha

I will exalt You, my God the King, and bless Your Name forever. 
Everyday I will bless You, and extol Your Name forever. 

Hallelujah to the Great King, Holy is Thy Name.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Show me Your ways.......
So that I may Walk WITH you
Show me Your Ways... so that I put my trust In You..
the cry of my heart is to Love You more 
to live with the touch of Your hand
Stronger each day
Show me Your ways


----------



## joy2day

Ecclesiastes 3:11 (Amplified)

11He has made everything beautiful in its time. He also has planted eternity in men's hearts and minds [a divinely implanted sense of a purpose working through the ages which nothing under the sun but God alone can satisfy], yet so that men cannot find out what God has done from the beginning to the end.

Father, thank you for Your Plan, Your Purpose, YOUR TIMING. Thank you Abba, for YOUR SEASON. Thank you that you have given me a heart to understand your purpose, and yet know that all things are done in Your divine time, and not my earthly schedule! Thank you Lord that nothing else will satisfy me but Your Perfect Will!

I give You the praise Father, you are so deserving!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for answering my prayers.

I needed your wisdom and guidance on today. Thank you for ministering to my spirit through your word. Thank you for discernment and exposing the things that was not of you. 

Thank you for change. Lord, you are uprooting, shifting, and ending things that need to end. Thank you for making room for new beginnings. 

The old things have passed away. Thank you Lord!

This song _Be Grateful_ has been on my heart for awhile. It truly moves me.
YouTube - Be Grateful - The Hawkins Singers


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I thank you for the relationship I have with you.  I'm so blessed that what ever concerns me also concerns you.  Thank you for the open lines of communication thru prayer that I have with you.

Thank you for giving me strength when you see that I'm becoming weak.  Thank you for fighting my battles and giving me the victory! 

I'll forever give thanks and glory to you!  I'll never stop praising you!


----------



## paradise79

Your Name, Your Love, Your Presence, Your Holy Son......Your word, Your whispering, Your Voice calling my name and guiding me, YOU ARE just EVERYTHING. 

Father, glory be Your Name, blessed be the Holy Spirit that flows in me. I can't offer You anything because everything I have comes from You. How could I offer You something brought by Yourself in my life. So today I proclaim that You are the KING, MY KING, that Jesus is MY SAVIOR and that I'm totally YOURS. I offer you my heart, my sinner's life; let me come closer, dear Lord and have pity on me. I love you.


----------



## Shimmie

Lord I thank you for the honour and the priviledge to stand in your presence, knowing full well that I am not worthy...

Yet, you receive me anyway, in spite of how I am. 

I love you, Jesus... Yes, I love you.  :heart2:


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you God for saying "yes" when man has said "no".


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Abdijz said:


> Thank you God for saying "yes" when man has said "no".


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for the things I *don't* have...high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol.

Thank you Lord for your presence that gives me such peace.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Hebrews 13:15-16*

15By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name. 

16But to do good and to communicate forget not: for with such sacrifices God is well pleased.

Lord, I love blessing your Holy name! It brings me joy and places melodies in my heart knowing you are near.
 I will continue to worship, for You are worthy...
YouTube - Wess Morgan - I Choose to Worship


----------



## Shimmie

*Lord....*

Thank you...

    Thank you...

        Thank you...

            Thank you...

                Thank you...

No cut and paste... just one thank you, after another from my heart, for what you have done for me. 

                      Thank you...

                          Thank you...

                              Thank you...

                                  Thank you...

                                      Thank you...


Over and over and over and over...

Lord, God...'Thank You' :Rose:


----------



## JinaRicci

Lord, I praise you for who you are: the only God and the only Creator.

"Ah Lord God!  Behold You have made the heavens and the earth by Your great power and by Your outstretched arm!  Nothing is too difficult for you. " 

Jeremiah 32:17


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for this day – December 31st The end of one year and soon the beginning of a New Year!!! 
Lord, you have been my sun and shield; the rock of my salvation. You have kept me in the palm of your hands, and guided me by the apple of your eye. 

You did not take your Holy Spirit from me nor allow me to stray too far from you. You led me into truth and righteousness during times of weariness and uncertainty. You did not allow the enemy to steal, kill, and destroy; but clothed me with the garment of praise and anointed me with the oil of joy. Lord, I’m forever grateful. 

I thank you for connecting me with godly women, women of virtue. Thank you for ordering our steps. As we enter into a new year, may the joy of the Lord be our strength. May the peace of God that surpasses all understanding guard our hearts and minds in Christ Jesus. May we keep you in the center of our hearts and the head of our lives. Let us not wander from your ways.

I sing unto you Lord, and dance before you; You are loving, kind, and merciful. I am truly blessed to know you as my Lord and Savior; Lord of lords, and King of kings!!! :reddancer:

YouTube - Kurt Carr - We Lift Our Hands In The Sanctuary


*Psalm 68:4-5*
4 Sing to God, sing in praise of his name, 
extol him who rides on the clouds[b]; 
rejoice before him—his name is the LORD. 
5 A father to the fatherless, a defender of widows, 
is God in his holy dwelling.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for keeping your hand on me.  Thank you for seeing me thru this year.

Your word as truly been a light in darkness...just as you said it would be.

Thank you Lord for for being a comforter.  Thank you for hearing and answering when I called out to you.

I love praising you!  Praise will continually be on my lips!


----------



## Laela

Why You love me so, Lord, I will never know,
But I am thankful that You do.
Thank You for another year of development. :Rose:


----------



## Laela

Happy New Year to all you ladies...
May God continue to bless you and keep you in all your ways!


*Make a joyful noise unto the Lord!*  
Benjamin Dube
YouTube - Benjamin Dube - Ketshepile Wena

{I'm moving to South Africa, where the Praise Party is.. }


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> {I'm moving to South Africa, where the Praise Party is.. }


 
Laela - make sure you have a guest room for all of us...so we can get our praise on too!!!

Don't even think about leaving us behind.......


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for being there for me through this trying year. I hated it at first but now I love the end result. I have so much more peace and comfort just knowing that you love me. Thank you. Even though the year is changing, I know you will stay the same. 

YouTube - Never Would've Made It - Marvin Sapp


----------



## Laela

You know it, PinkPebbles.. and when you're ready, *Woza!*




PinkPebbles said:


> Laela - make sure you have a guest room for all of us...so we can get our praise on too!!!
> 
> Don't even think about leaving us behind.......


----------



## paradise79

I tell you, PP!!! Laela, wait for us.....I need some time to be there but will make it for the praise party  



PinkPebbles said:


> Laela - make sure you have a guest room for all of us...so we can get our praise on too!!!
> 
> Don't even think about leaving us behind.......


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father God I thank and Praise you- For what you done in my life in 2010! I am so glad you are not through with me yet. I praise you God for what you done, what you are doing and what you are getting ready to do. Ladies I am super excited about 2011!!!! Glory to God in the Highest Praise!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord of my life, Lord of my heart, 

Lord of all everything upon Heaven and Earth.

Another year with the wonders of you... 

what joy knowing you are always here seeing me through. 

Thank you, Father that you are here to stay

I wouldn't have it any other way... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Happy New Year to all you ladies...
> May God continue to bless you and keep you in all your ways!
> 
> 
> *Make a joyful noise unto the Lord!*
> Benjamin Dube
> YouTube - Benjamin Dube - Ketshepile Wena
> 
> {I'm moving to South Africa, where the Praise Party is.. }





PinkPebbles said:


> Laela - make sure you have a guest room for all of us...so we can get our praise on too!!!
> 
> Don't even think about leaving us behind.......





Laela said:


> You know it, PinkPebbles.. and when you're ready, *Woza!*





paradise79 said:


> I tell you, PP!!! Laela, wait for us.....I need some time to be there but will make it for the praise party



  Wait for me....   

I have some 'Shimmie Praises'


----------



## luthiengirlie

I really Love You Abba... I think that's the best way I can vocalize my feelings right now


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie said:


> Wait for me....
> 
> I have some 'Shimmie Praises'


OK! Everyone is on board...heading to South Africa for the praise party!

~Blessings

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*


----------



## paradise79

Dear Lord, I don't even know what to celebrate . your grace and mercy is confusing me.
Yes , 2010 was hard but your blessings were more powerful so I thank you and praise Your Holy Name. We were and are still blessed to be able to sing your love right now, in good health. 

Now, here comes 2011 I'm singing the same praises and magnifying Your Name for what You've already planned for us is sooo bigger. I know we couldn't even imagine how big it is actually so here am I to dance for 2010 (that has gone now) but also rejoice for this wonderful year to come in Your Presence .

Ladies, the pain and deceptions/difficulties will not disappear all of a sudden but today we're more stronger than yesterday, today we accept the Lord as our GPS (thanks for this PP, I think). It's through those hard times that we measure His Love and keeping promises of always being ther for us. Prayers through faith and Jesus's love are the only arms that I carry from one day to another, in fact it is reinforced!!!

Should Your divine Will be done ever and ever, should Your Name never leave this board and our hearts, should Your love flow inside every one's heart and family. Amen

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* to each of you and blessing for your fams.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Even though the "challenge" is officially over, I'm not finished praising!   

Thank you Lord for bringing me thru 2010 into 2011, a year of turnaround!  I'm on the verge of a breakthru and I'm gonna praise my way thru.

Thank you for being faithful Lord!  I raise my hands and shout thank you Jesus!!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> Even though the "challenge" is officially over, I'm not finished praising!
> 
> Thank you Lord for bringing me thru 2010 into 2011, a year of turnaround! *I'm on the verge of a breakthru and I'm gonna praise my way thru.*
> 
> Thank you for being faithful Lord! I raise my hands and shout thank you Jesus!!!!


 
 Keep Praising Him! 

Indeed you are praising the God of a breakthru!

I went to my neighbor's church for watch night service. And his pastor brought forth the word; by the end of the night there was a Jericho shout and a Jericho praise! I know without a doubt that some walls had tumbled down!!!

The pastor's sermon was on the story of Joseph. Although Joseph had stumbling blocks, the Lord turned his stumbling blocks into stepping stones!!!!

Itcomesnaturally- I stand in agreement with you and declare that you will receive your breakthru! And whatever stumbling block you had will be turned into a stepping stone! So go right on ahead and step into your breakthru.... GLORY!!!!!

You have a cloud of witnesses surrounding you...and I praise God for your breakthru! Amen, Amen, and Amen!!!!
:woohoo2: :woohoo2:


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, I thank you for every minute...

All because you're in it... :Rose:

I'm haPpY and I'm DaNcInG away, giving you all the praise, the honour, and the glory.


----------



## Laela

There's room for all of you... 

Praise Him!
  



paradise79 said:


> I tell you, PP!!! Laela, wait for us.....I need some time to be there but will make it for the praise party





Shimmie said:


> Wait for me....
> 
> I have some 'Shimmie Praises'





PinkPebbles said:


> OK! Everyone is on board...heading to South Africa for the praise party!
> 
> ~Blessings
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*


----------



## Sashaa08

Praising Him is never a "challenge" it is a privilege and honor, but.....when does the next 30 day praise challenge begin!! This was life-changing for me. It completely changed my focus from outside distractions to God, His love, His perfect will, and His goodness.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

PinkPebbles said:


> Keep Praising Him!
> 
> Indeed you are praising the God of a breakthru!
> 
> I went to my neighbor's church for watch night service. And his pastor brought forth the word; by the end of the night there was a Jericho shout and a Jericho praise! I know without a doubt that some walls had tumbled down!!!
> 
> The pastor's sermon was on the story of Joseph. Although Joseph had stumbling blocks, the Lord turned his stumbling blocks into stepping stones!!!!
> 
> Itcomesnaturally- I stand in agreement with you and declare that you will receive your breakthru! And whatever stumbling block you had will be turned into a stepping stone! So go right on ahead and step into your breakthru.... GLORY!!!!!
> 
> You have a cloud of witnesses surrounding you...and I praise God for your breakthru! Amen, Amen, and Amen!!!!
> :woohoo2: :woohoo2:


----------



## Laela

Amen ... it may be a 'new year', but the Praises will continue....


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> Praising Him is never a "challenge" it is a privilege and honor, but.....*when does the next 30 day praise challenge begin!! This was life-changing for me. *It completely changed my focus from outside distractions to God, His love, His perfect will, and His goodness.


 
Sashaa08 - I'm in total agreement! This _praise-a-thon_ has been life changing for me as well. I have joy. I'm smiling at work; I'm smiling in the grocery store.... Just smiling. I was smiling in church today and this man thought I was smiling at him. 

In my sleep I'm praising God. One night I dreamt about Jesus. Jesus gave my friend and me his condo. The presence of God was so thick in that condo I couldn't move...

I woke up and was like .




Laela said:


> Amen ... it may be a 'new year', but the Praises will continue....


 
Amen!!! I will update the original post to say the challenge has turned into a praiseathon!!!!

Glory and Honor to His name! Have your way Holy Spirit!


----------



## paradise79

Oh I almost forgot it was a 30 day challenge....I can't even remember when I started and when it is supposed to end (but I  jumped in half way, I think). I will just call it a lifetime Increase in praise and workship  because this has really changed my life and that's how things should be for ever. It so good to keep praising Him and sharing it.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*Romans 10:11-12 (Amplified Bible)*

11 The Scripture says, No man who believes in Him [who adheres to, relies on, and trusts in Him] will [ever] be put to shame or be disappointed.(A)

12 [No one] for there is no distinction between Jew and Greek. The same Lord is Lord over all [of us] and He generously bestows His riches upon all who call upon Him [in faith].


Thank you Father that I won't be put to shame in front of my enemies.  I know you never disappoint.


----------



## Shimmie

Precious Lord, I thank you for _'Monday'._... 

Because you're in it.  :Rose:

Instead of the 'dread' of returning after the holiday, being home and cozy with my "_*Hello Kitty*_' plush 'jammies' and green tea and me', no traffic, no trains, no crowds... I'm so blessed that you shine within me, dispersing all clouds, that would make 'Monday' seem gray and a dreadful day. 

My *sighhhhhhhhh* is one of peace, the Peace and Joy of loving you, My Lord.... Yes... the peace and joy of loving you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> Oh I almost forgot it was a 30 day challenge....I can't even remember when I started and when it is supposed to end (but I  jumped in half way, I think). I will just call it a lifetime Increase in praise and workship  because this has really changed my life and that's how things should be for ever. It so good to keep praising Him and sharing it.


  It takes my focus off of me and on Him and others where it is supposed to be.  :Rose:


----------



## paradise79

@ the bolded, exactly!!!!


Shimmie said:


> *It takes my focus off of me and on Him and others where it is supposed to be*. :Rose:


----------



## paradise79

Glory be to the Lord, the new "me" is waving me everyday in the mirror. You're working on me, don't You? Thank you, Jesus for I don't even deserve this but in your awesome mercy You're still looking down on me. I love you!!!!!

Thank you for all those persons I pray for, You are truely AMAZING!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I raise my hands and give you praise because you are so worthy!

Thank you for loving me not because of, but in spite of.


----------



## Aggie

Matthew 5:14 Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on a hill cannot be hid.
Matthwe 5:16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and GLORIFY your FATHER which is in HEAVEN.

Praise be to our Heavenly Father as our lives shine forth for His glory. AMEN!


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Jeremiah 33:3*
*3*Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

Lord, it gives me joy that I can call upon your holy name and seek you in all things. 

Thank you that my identity is in You and that my destiny is in your hands!!!

Glory and Honor to your name. You are worthy of the highest praise...:notworthy


----------



## paradise79

I started writting down what you've done for me in 2010 and it  seems like it will not  stop coming out of my pen.....I'm afraid those 2 sheets won't be enough. I'm not done yet but I need to take a break to say Glory be your Holy name, how precious you are, Jesus!!! yes! you deserve the highest praise  like PP said above.

You've done all those things for me, for that simple and foolish me. I can feel, see and witness your love even now.you don't even need to show some again since the Cross but you're still here. The price you paid was high, so high but yet you still open your arms wide for me to fall into, for me to repent and you're still willing to offer a chance to make my life better. What an amazing and unique God!
I love You, Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

There's not a moment that you don't love me. 

Thank you Lord Jesus...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for ALWAYS supplying my needs.  Thank you for new opportunities and provision.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Lord! 

One word is what I needed from You...Thank you!!!!

YouTube - One Word (St. James Dance Ministry)
Kurt Carr _One Word_ song

*Matt. 16:19*
And I will give unto thee the keys of the kingdom of heaven: and whatsoever thou shalt bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever thou shalt loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank You for answered prayer even as I almost stopped praying. Thank You.


----------



## Laela

This is my prayer as well... I hold on to the Spirit of Praise in 2011. 




it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you Lord for ALWAYS supplying my needs.*  Thank you for new opportunities and provision*.


----------



## Sashaa08

it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you Lord for ALWAYS supplying my needs.  Thank you for new opportunities and provision.



Agreed and 

I thank you Lord for loving me and trusting me again. I thank you for spending time with me. Thank you for showing yourself to be mighty. Thank you for allowing me to cast my cares upon you, no matter how small.


----------



## Blessedmocha

Thank You Father Lord for Everything. I will praise You everyday regardless of my present situation. I will declare Your Glory and Majesty daily for as long as I live and unto eternity. Everyday my heart, soul and mouth will utter Praise to You daily.

Regardless of my current circumstance, I will remember what You did in the Past and Praise You. For that alone, You are worthy to be Praised. I love you Jesus, Forever and Always.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*singing.....Bow down and worship him by Bishop Paul Morton*


Bow down and worship Him,
Worship Him
Oh, worship Him

Bow down and worship Him,
Enter in
Oh, enter in

Bow down and worship Him,
Worship Him
Oh, worship Him

Bow down and worship Him,
Enter in
Oh, enter in

Bow down and worship Him,
Worship Him
Oh, worship Him

Bow down and worship Him,
Enter in
Oh, enter in

Consuming fire
Sweet perfume
His awsome presence fills this room
This is holy ground
This is holy ground
This is holy ground
So come and bow down 


Praise be to you Father!  I feel so full when I am in your presence!


----------



## Laela

The acrostic poetry of Psalms 34 is what I'm meditating on today.. it's one of those psalms packed with punch (when David cleverly pretended to be insane before that Abimelech, Achish, so he can escape. http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=psalms 91:1-3&version=KJV 
God the Father always has a way of escape from the snare of the Fowler for those who stay in The Shadow of the Cross  ... and for this I'm grateful. 


:Rose: *1 I will extol the Lord at all times;

his praise will always be on my lips.

2 My soul will boast in the Lord;

let the afflicted hear and rejoice.

3 Glorify the Lord with me;

let us exalt his name together.

4 I sought the Lord, and he answered me;

he delivered me from all my fears.

5 Those who look to him are radiant;

their faces are never covered with shame.

6 This poor man called, and the Lord heard him;

he saved him out of all his troubles.

7 The angel of the Lord encamps around those who fear him,

and he delivers them.

8 Taste and see that the Lord is good;

blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.

9 Fear the Lord, you his saints,

for those who fear him lack nothing.

10 The lions may grow weak and hungry,

but those who seek the Lord lack no good thing.

11 Come, my children, listen to me;

I will teach you the fear of the Lord.

12 Whoever of you loves life

and desires to see many good days,

13 keep your tongue from evil

and your lips from speaking lies.

14 Turn from evil and do good;

seek peace and pursue it.

15 The eyes of the Lord are on the righteous

and his ears are attentive to their cry;

16 the face of the Lord is against those who do evil,

to cut off the memory of them from the earth.

17 The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears them;

he delivers them from all their troubles.

18 The Lord is close to the brokenhearted

and saves those who are crushed in spirit.

19 A righteous man may have many troubles,

but the Lord delivers him from them all;

20 he protects all his bones,

not one of them will be broken.

21 Evil will slay the wicked;

the foes of the righteous will be condemned.

22 The Lord redeems his servants;

no one will be condemned who takes refuge in him.*


----------



## paradise79

I love it laela.....thanks for putting it down here, like you did. Will definetely read that Ps 34 before going to bed tonight.

Dear Lord.....I have no word today other than "THANK YOU". Thanks for everything that didn't happen, thank you for all the things you didn't give me (eventhough I wanted it so hard that I cried  for not having it).
Without you, it couldn't even be possible. There is no life without Jesus. Jesus is life, Jesus is love and that's all I need. I can't just believe you come back for me, for us and that you're standing there waiting for my answer. But sure, you do.

My answer is "YES". take my life, my heart, my soul, my everything. In fact I belong to you, didn't you pay the price for me??? Let your holy Will be done ever and ever!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, you're sweeter than the honey on the honey.... comb.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I thank you for the awesome news today!

Thank you for healing my dad, he is now in recovery. Thank you for your grace and mercy that you have bestowed upon him. 

Thank you that you are the God who answers prayers and inhabits the praises of your people.

Thank you for connecting me with women of faith and support groups to help me on this journey. 

Lord, you are in the midst of it all...And I give you praise, glory, and honor. 

Thank you for doing a new thing in my life. Each day you draw me closer to you. Thank you Lord Jesus :heart2:.


----------



## Aggie

Praise to the *Most High God*, my *King*, my *Saviour*, and *Friend*. I also thank You today for not sometimes, but _always_ watching over Your word to perform it. 

*Psalms 66:18-20 *
If I regard iniquity in my heart, the Lord will not hear me: 

But verily God hath heard me; He hath attended to the voice of my prayer.

Blessed be God, which hath not turned away my prayer, nor His mercy from me.

*Psalms 86:5 *

For Thou Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; and plentious in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.


----------



## Sashaa08

I can't put it into words......

YouTube - Praise is what I do - Shekinah Glory Ministry (with lyrics)


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I can't put it into words......
> 
> YouTube - Praise is what I do - Shekinah Glory Ministry (with lyrics)



   Praise is what 'we' do...whatever 'we're' going through..."   

  

I love this song.


----------



## Sashaa08

Psalm 24:7-10

7 Lift up your heads, you gates; 
   be lifted up, you ancient doors, 
   that the King of glory may come in. 
8 Who is this King of glory? 
   The LORD strong and mighty, 
   the LORD mighty in battle. 
9 Lift up your heads, you gates; 
   lift them up, you ancient doors, 
   that the King of glory may come in. 
10 Who is he, this King of glory? 
   The LORD Almighty— 
   he is the King of glory. 


YouTube - Having You There by the Mississippi Mass Choir


----------



## PinkPebbles

As I was driving to work tears began to stream down my cheeks.  

Lord, you are an Incredible God, Amazing God, Awesome God, Magnificent God! 

You are my King, my Lord, my Savior, my God!

I can't hold back my praise because you have been too good to me. 

I feel like something is happening in the spiritual realm; Lord, your word says before you do something you will reveal it to us by your spirit. Thank you for the inward witness. 

Thank you for all that you are doing in the unseen realm. Hallelujah, thank you Jesus. Hallelujah! 

You deserve an incredible praise, a magnificent praise. You are worthy!

YouTube - Youthful Praise - Incredible God, Incredible Praise


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father the love you have shown me is like no other.  It's unconditional.  I thank you for loving me even when I'm not at my best.

YouTube - Ledisi Higher than This Lyrics


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles said:


> I feel like something is happening in the spiritual realm; Lord, your word says before you do something you will reveal it to us by your spirit. Thank you for the inward witness.
> 
> Thank you for all that you are doing in the unseen realm. Hallelujah, thank you Jesus. Hallelujah!
> 
> You deserve an incredible praise, a magnificent praise. You are worthy!



You feel it too?!  I am in a state of anticipation. Don't know what's going to happen but it's gonna be good!!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 100 NLT*

 Shout with joy to the Lord, all the earth!
 Worship the Lord with gladness.
      Come before him, singing with joy.
 Acknowledge that the Lord is God!
      He made us, and we are his.
      We are his people, the sheep of his pasture.
 Enter his gates with thanksgiving;
      go into his courts with praise.
      Give thanks to him and praise his name.

*For the Lord is good.
*      His unfailing love continues forever,
      and his faithfulness continues to each generation.

God is good and worthy to be praised!


----------



## Sashaa08

^^^^ Yes, sir, yes sir! One of my favorite passages right there!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, you always give your 'Beloved's' 'Sweet Sleep'.    

Each night, I _'sweetly'_ sleep like a baby...  

I thank you also, that I do not snore...


----------



## paradise79

@ the bolded, neither do I  so thanks Lord but shimmie please, don't get me started with this because DH snores and I think I'll be crazy about it before the mid - year 



Shimmie said:


> Lord, you always give your 'Beloved's' 'Sweet Sleep'.
> 
> Each night, I _'sweetly'_ sleep like a baby...
> 
> *I thank you also, that I do not snore... *


----------



## paradise79

You are THE ONE...the ONLY ONE
you ladies, are making me crying here like a old baby just reading all your posts is like feeling what the Lord has, is doing for each of you, He loves you, He loves me, tHe loves hem...it's the same love and sacrifice for all his children. I love being here, than you Lord for allowing it.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> Lord, you always give your 'Beloved's' 'Sweet Sleep'.
> 
> Each night, I _'sweetly'_ sleep like a baby...
> 
> I thank you also, that I do not snore...



Um....so what's wrong with snoring?!  Not saying that I snore, of course.........


----------



## it_comes_naturally

TGIF!!!!   


Thank you Father for another day.  Not sure when my breakthru is scheduled, but I'm a day closer.   Until then, I'm trading my burdens in for the joy of the Lord!!!

I'm so glad that nothing is too small or too big for me to bring to you.  Whatever concerns me, concerns you.  So....thank you (in advance) Father for healthy, thick, waist length tresses.   Thank you for giving me the knowledge and patience I need for hair care.


----------



## paradise79

Ooooookaayy.........I'm watching you, sashaa 



Sashaa08 said:


> Um....so what's wrong with snoring?!  Not saying that I snore, of course.........


----------



## PinkPebbles

Father God, I just want to say THANK YOU....
YouTube - I Want To Say Thank You by Lisa Page Brooks


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles said:


> Father God, I just want to say THANK YOU....
> YouTube - I Want To Say Thank You by Lisa Page Brooks



Girl, you need to quit!!! My friend who is going through a rough time right now, was listening to this song just yesterday and saying how it lifted her spirits and she felt so close and loved by God. Beautiful song, beautiful voice........


----------



## Sashaa08

I praise You today, Father for you have shown Yourself mighty. I am walking into a sweatless victory....Thank You for being patient with me, teaching me, keeping me, encouraging me, and loving me all the way. I am not waiting until my blessing manifests-I am praising you in advance!


YouTube - Praise Him In Advance - Marvin Sapp


----------



## Blessedmocha

My Jesus, my Saviour 
Lord there is none like You 
All of my days I want to praise 
The wonders of Your mighty love 

My comfort, my shelter 
Tower of refuge and strength 
Let every breath, all that I am 
Never cease to worship You 

Shout to the Lord 
All the Earth, let us sing 
Power and majesty 
Praise to the King 
Mountains bow down 
And the seas will roar 
At the sound of Your name 

I sing for joy at the works 
Of Your hands 
Forever I'll love You 
Forever I'll stand 
Nothing compares 
To the promise I have 
In You


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> @ the bolded, neither do I  so thanks Lord but shimmie please, don't get me started with this because DH snores and I think I'll be crazy about it before the mid - year
> 
> [/B]





Sashaa08 said:


> Um....so what's wrong with snoring?!  Not saying that I snore, of course.........





paradise79 said:


> Ooooookaayy.........I'm watching you, sashaa



 

I love you, all....


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, I thank you for my beautiful friends who snore...  

And Lord, thank you for the hubbies who snore; for what better comfort for a wife to have beside her, her hubbies peaceful presence, she loving him all the more.  

Protect hubbie from any form of sleep apnea; clear his airways completely through.  Keep them safe a peaceful, always under the wings of love from you. 

Protect the wives, give them sweet sleep.  Into your heart, their cares you will keep.  For they cast their care upon you, each and every one; including hubbie who snores   as if he's calling the hogs... one by one.  

We love our men... we love you, Lord for blessing them.   In Jesus name, again and again.  

Hubbie      Wife  

Sweet dreams...


----------



## paradise79

Oh my....., I love this post and prayer!!!!!
You're a mess shimmie, do leave that chapter now please because all that snoring , hum....but you're also a sweet angel that I love 



Shimmie said:


> *Lord, I thank you for my beautiful friends who snore*...
> 
> And Lord, thank you for the hubbies who snore; for what better comfort for a wife to have beside her, her hubbies peaceful presence, she loving him all the more.
> 
> Protect hubbie from any form of sleep apnea; clear his airways completely through.  Keep them safe a peaceful, always under the wings of love from you.
> 
> *Protect the wives, give them sweet sleep.  Into your heart, their cares you will keep*.  For they cast their care upon you, each and every one; including hubbie who snores   as if he's calling the hogs... one by one.
> 
> We love our men... we love you, Lord for blessing them.   In Jesus name, again and again.
> 
> Hubbie      Wife
> 
> Sweet dreams...


----------



## paradise79

Glory be to the Lord for all His children that visit, empower and feed this place. It's only by your grace and love. Thanks Lord for that beautiful and healthy kids that You're protecting against sickness. DD was throwing yesterday and I was so sorry. She slept well and is on her feet now, thank you Lord. 
Thanks in advance for those who suffer and are looking for deliverance, for healing. Let Your Holy Spirit get into them and bear that pain.May the holy blood of Jesus delivers them from this. Amen


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you for the vision, Lord!


----------



## Nice Lady

My all-time favorite praise Scripture that gets me floored*--Love the fact that God permitted it be included in the Bible:*

*Revelation 7:11-12 NLT*
*And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living beings. And they fell before the throne with their faces to the ground and worshiped God. They sang, “Amen! Blessing and glory and wisdom
and thanksgiving and honor and power and strength belong to our God forever and ever! Amen.”*


----------



## Nice Lady

*Jeremiah 6: 3 NLT*
*They were calling out to each other, *
*   “Holy, holy, holy is the Lord of Heaven’s Armies!
      The whole earth is filled with his glory!”*


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Romans 4:19-21*
19 And not being weak in faith, he did not consider his own body, already dead (since he was about a hundred years old), and the deadness of Sarah’s womb. 20 He did not waver at the promise of God through unbelief, but was strengthened in faith, giving glory to God, 21 and being fully convinced that what He had promised He was also able to perform.

Abba Father, I give you praise today; thanking you that there is nothing too hard for you to do. You are the same God yesterday, today, and forevermore.

Glory and Honor to your name. You are worthy of the highest praise!!!


----------



## Shimmie

paradise79 said:


> Oh my....., I love this post and prayer!!!!!
> You're a mess shimmie, do leave that chapter now please because all that snoring , hum....but you're also a sweet angel that I love





Sure Sweetheart  -- _ Just for you_... 

Psalm 91:3b  

He will deliver you from the _noisome _pestilence...  

Psalm 127:2

It is vain for you to rise up early, *to sit up late,* to eat the bread of sorrows: for *so he giveth his beloved sleep. *

Proverbs 3:24  ----  "My famous words... 'sweet sleep'  "

_*When thou liest down*_, thou shalt not be afraid: yea, thou shalt lie down, and *thy sleep shall be SWEET*.   

No bears in your abode...   Hubbie sleeps as a gentle lamb... 

I love you too...  


Note:  For hubbies who snore, anoint their throats and their chest and back areas [these are the lungs and diaphragm] with oil and their sinus area and ears with 'Blessed Oil'.   Pray for God's healing to prevail.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Dearest Father, 

Thank you for being our 'Confidence'  

In Jesus' Name, of whom we love... Amen and Amen.  

For 'thou' and only 'Thou' ... art God, forever, within and about us, surrounding us with your presence and your confidence.  

*From Proverbs 3 .... *

19 The LORD by wisdom hath founded the earth; by understanding hath he established the heavens.

20 By his knowledge the depths are broken up, and the clouds drop down the dew.

21 My son, let not them depart from thine eyes: keep sound wisdom and discretion:

22 So shall they be life unto thy soul, and grace to thy neck.

23 Then shalt thou walk in thy way safely, and thy foot shall not stumble.

24 When thou liest down, thou shalt not be afraid: yea, thou shalt lie down, and thy sleep shall be SWEET.

25 Be not afraid of sudden fear, neither of the desolation of the wicked, when it cometh.

*26 For the LORD shall be thy confidence, and shall keep thy foot from being taken. *


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> Lord, I thank you for my beautiful friends who snore...



Oh, no you didn't! 

Don't be jealous because I can make a "joyful noise unto the Lord" even while I am asleep!


----------



## Sashaa08

What a beautiful day and what wonderful promises!

YouTube - Walter Hawkins - Thank You Lord (for all you've done)


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 84:11 (King James Version)

 11For the LORD God is a sun and shield: the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly.


Thank you Lord that no good thing will be withheld from me.


----------



## paradise79

there will be nothing without You....there will be no "me" without You
there will be no tomorrow without Your plan in my life. 
I lift my hands and praise your Holy name for You gave your only son, your unique son to pay for our sins. 

Ladies to begin the week, the dance floor is opened, bring along whoever wants to join the praises party 
It's time to praise the Lord, right now : YouTube - right now, by smokie norful


----------



## it_comes_naturally

paradise79 said:


> there will be nothing without You....there will be no "me" without You
> there will be no tomorrow without Your plan in my life.
> I lift my hands and praise your Holy name for You gave your only son, your unique son to pay for our sins.
> 
> Ladies to begin the week, the dance floor is opened, bring along whoever wants to join the praises party
> It's time to praise the Lord, right now : YouTube - right now, by smokie norful


 

I will bless the Lord at all times!!    I'll praise the Lord RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Sashaa08

Aaaah, I missed the party.  I wanna dance too!! 

 

YouTube - Mary Mary - The Real Party


----------



## paradise79

Noooo Sash', you didn't cos it's still going, let us add this track from Mary Mary there and celebrate His Holy Name . where are PP and Laela? are you, girls still in SA for the woza party???? come on girls, there is a praise party holding here .
Jesus, your name is the highest and your mercy is the greatest of all.Thanks for holding our hands, for hugging us, thanks for our deliverance.



Sashaa08 said:


> Aaaah, I missed the party.  I wanna dance too!!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mary Mary - The Real Party


----------



## Sashaa08

^^^ Yes, ma'am! His mercy endureth forever!

Now back to my dancing!!!

:reddancer:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> Aaaah, I missed the party. I wanna dance too!!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Mary Mary - The Real Party


 
There's a party going on in here!  I love it!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for linking me with ladies that truly love you!  


Thank you that I can have virtual praise parties with them!  

I can just see us all in our living rooms dancing and praising.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Praising Him in the Storm*

*TESTIMONY: Warning.. long...sorry, but I need to share this *I thank my friend Jesus for everything. I went to  see my neice at college a few hours away and she was well worth the trip; While there, I know I needed to go to church. So, we visited a church there yesterday and I know God sent me there. I looked up the church up in the YP on Saturday and when I saw the name I said that's the church I'm going to. My niece's dad is atheist but I was glad she came to service with me. The greeters told me the church was doing the Daniel Fast (which I started yesterday) wonderful, I told her!  The service was more than I expected. The Presence of God was in that place and most important of all I got a timely message from Gen 27 and 29, the story of Joseph. That God was _with_ him, so much so His presence manifests Itself, so others can "recognize" , like Potifer did with Joseph. The pastor talked about confidence in God, not to confuse favoritism with favor. Joseph was a slave in Egypt yet he was favored and prospered... We all know the story...it's really all about heart attitude; so, there are no favorites with God as He is no respector of persons.  

Fast forward to last night. Leaving town, I knew I had to head out earlier than planned, which was hard becuase the weather was nice where we were. But a storm was approaching the Atlanta area....


My drive home started out great until I got into town. I was jamming to all my great SA Gospel tunes. Outside of Atlanta, traffic started to slow. Driving with low visibility, I almost got caught up in a multi-vehicular jam and we couldn't move. People at the left were sliding and we were over a bridge so I was a bit tense but wary. Still, I praised God and thanked Him for bringing me so far. We sat there for about 20 minutes. The sermon I heard yesterday came to mind, so I got in a praiseful mode again.  Not too long after that a guy in a white SUV decided to go for it.. he whizzed past me on the right, near the edge of the bridge. I quickly manuevered the car and followed him, then slowed to drive out of there. Looking in my rear view I no other cars. I just said Thank you Jesus! and kept it moving... 
_*
Slowly but steady*_.... 20 mph for almost 2 (extra) hours. I was sleepy, tired, a bit tense but vigilant. Home, my warm bed, REST, was all I could see before me. The determination was so great, I could not stop. I had over a half tank of gas, more than enought to make it home. Water to drink. Blankets in the bank. We were prepared. Drive slowly but surely I kept hearing, so I did. I knew the Lord was with us.  Cars, vans, trucks were sliding, getting stuck in the snow. I kept plodding, looking at each incident as I rolled by. Any vehicle that got near me that was sliding, I was able to maneuver away from. I thought about my hubby at work and that he may have to overnight it and I wouldn't see him. 

The last leg of my trip, really close to home, the wind blew so greatly, I couldn't see. I was leading a line of cars and no one was ahead of me w/ their hazard lights on, so I slowed even more and lowered my head to see below, the small area of the windshield that was clear. I was a bit nervous because I'm driving and couldn't see anything. But I knew that road...drove it many times before. I knew the bends and confidently crept forward.  When I finally came to my intersection toward my place, as I was turning right onto the road I just barely noticed a guy in his car in the middle of the road. Oncoming traffic's light was green..why is he in the intersection like that? I asked myself as I was turning. Then it dawned on me he slid there and that's where he could get the car to stop, beyond his red light.  Had I not had to make my right turn, I'd had to maneuver to avoid hitting him... 
*
By the Grace of God*:Rose: I made it home, incident free. No  complaints at heart...just gratitude. What made things even more joyous was I saw my DH turning into our street, just as I was making a left into our street! I'd not spoken to him all day, so he didn't know I was coming in last night instead of this morning. I followed right behind him, and the surprise on his face when he saw us parking was priceless.


I shared this to say, this Praise Challenge has been building me up this past month. Would I have praised God had I got in accident or things turned out differently? Absolutely! But I am also grateful that He kept me from harm.The devil likes to discourage Praise and will sometimes influence people or use events to accomplish this. So Praise will continually be in my mouth, regardless of my circumstances. If I come off as boastful, it's because you just don't know what God has done in my life.. I'm excited about Him and I will always have a testimony  

Ladies, please keep the people of the Atlanta area and those in SC and NC in your prayers, that no one is killed and that people who are without and provided for. If you know someone who lives in those areas, I pray that God will keep them during this wintry storm.

 . 
*PinkPebbles,* God has truly blessed you to be a blessing to me, and I'm sure others here, to keep the Praises flowing. He always knows what lies ahead. This challenge has been the most rewarding for me and so thank you for allowing God to use you to bring us together to praise him in all ways in this area of the Internet, where the Light is On. Who is Man, that He is so mindful of us? If we don't praise, surely the animals will ! 


*Psalm 8* 
_1 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!

You have set your glory above the heavens. 

2 From the lips of children and infants you have ordained praise because of your enemies, to silence the foe and the avenger. 

3 When I consider your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place, 

4 what is man that you are mindful of him, the son of man that you care for him? 

5 You made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor. 

6 You made him ruler over the works of your hands; you put everything under his feet: 

7 all flocks and herds, and the beasts of the field, 

8 the birds of the air, and the fish of the sea, all that swim the paths of the seas. 

9 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!_ Blessings~


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela - I praise God that you made it home safely! 

I'm in GA and the roads are indeed terrible; covered with black ice. Nobody in my subdivision can leave right now. Our driveways and streets are frozen solid. It looks like an ice skating rink.

Thank you Lord for your divine protection; You have been a sun and shield to Laela :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Praising Him in the Storm*



Laela said:


> *TESTIMONY: Warning.. long...sorry, but I need to share this *I thank my friend Jesus for everything. I went to  see my neice at college a few hours away and she was well worth the trip; While there, I know I needed to go to church. So, we visited a church there yesterday and I know God sent me there. I looked up the church up in the YP on Saturday and when I saw the name I said that's the church I'm going to. My niece's dad is atheist but I was glad she came to service with me. The greeters told me the church was doing the Daniel Fast (which I started yesterday) wonderful, I told her!  The service was more than I expected. The Presence of God was in that place and most important of all I got a timely message from Gen 27 and 29, the story of Joseph. That God was _with_ him, so much so His presence manifests Itself, so others can "recognize" , like Potifer did with Joseph. The pastor talked about confidence in God, not to confuse favoritism with favor. Joseph was a slave in Egypt yet he was favored and prospered... We all know the story...it's really all about heart attitude; so, there are no favorites with God as He is no respector of persons.
> 
> Fast forward to last night. Leaving town, I knew I had to head out earlier than planned, which was hard becuase the weather was nice where we were. But a storm was approaching the Atlanta area....
> 
> 
> My drive home started out great until I got into town. I was jamming to all my great SA Gospel tunes. Outside of Atlanta, traffic started to slow. Driving with low visibility, I almost got caught up in a multi-vehicular jam and we couldn't move. People at the left were sliding and we were over a bridge so I was a bit tense but wary. Still, I praised God and thanked Him for bringing me so far. We sat there for about 20 minutes. The sermon I heard yesterday came to mind, so I got in a praiseful mode again.  Not too long after that a guy in a white SUV decided to go for it.. he whizzed past me on the right, near the edge of the bridge. I quickly manuevered the car and followed him, then slowed to drive out of there. Looking in my rear view I no other cars. I just said Thank you Jesus! and kept it moving...
> _*
> Slowly but steady*_.... 20 mph for almost 2 (extra) hours. I was sleepy, tired, a bit tense but vigilant. Home, my warm bed, REST, was all I could see before me. The determination was so great, I could not stop. I had over a half tank of gas, more than enought to make it home. Water to drink. Blankets in the bank. We were prepared. Drive slowly but surely I kept hearing, so I did. I knew the Lord was with us.  Cars, vans, trucks were sliding, getting stuck in the snow. I kept plodding, looking at each incident as I rolled by. Any vehicle that got near me that was sliding, I was able to maneuver away from. I thought about my hubby at work and that he may have to overnight it and I wouldn't see him.
> 
> The last leg of my trip, really close to home, the wind blew so greatly, I couldn't see. I was leading a line of cars and no one was ahead of me w/ their hazard lights on, so I slowed even more and lowered my head to see below, the small area of the windshield that was clear. I was a bit nervous because I'm driving and couldn't see anything. But I knew that road...drove it many times before. I knew the bends and confidently crept forward.  When I finally came to my intersection toward my place, as I was turning right onto the road I just barely noticed a guy in his car in the middle of the road. Oncoming traffic's light was green..why is he in the intersection like that? I asked myself as I was turning. Then it dawned on me he slid there and that's where he could get the car to stop, beyond his red light.  Had I not had to make my right turn, I'd had to maneuver to avoid hitting him...
> *
> By the Grace of God*:Rose: I made it home, incident free. No  complaints at heart...just gratitude. What made things even more joyous was I saw my DH turning into our street, just as I was making a left into our street! I'd not spoken to him all day, so he didn't know I was coming in last night instead of this morning. I followed right behind him, and the surprise on his face when he saw us parking was priceless.
> 
> 
> I shared this to say, this Praise Challenge has been building me up this past month. Would I have praised God had I got in accident or things turned out differently? Absolutely! But I am also grateful that He kept me from harm.The devil likes to discourage Praise and will sometimes influence people or use events to accomplish this. So Praise will continually be in my mouth, regardless of my circumstances. If I come off as boastful, it's because you just don't know what God has done in my life.. I'm excited about Him and I will always have a testimony
> 
> Ladies, please keep the people of the Atlanta area and those in SC and NC in your prayers, that no one is killed and that people who are without and provided for. If you know someone who lives in those areas, I pray that God will keep them during this wintry storm.
> 
> .
> *PinkPebbles,* God has truly blessed you to be a blessing to me, and I'm sure others here, to keep the Praises flowing. He always knows what lies ahead. This challenge has been the most rewarding for me and so thank you for allowing God to use you to bring us together to praise him in all ways in this area of the Internet, where the Light is On. Who is Man, that He is so mindful of us? If we don't praise, surely the animals will !
> 
> 
> *Psalm 8*
> _1 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!
> 
> You have set your glory above the heavens.
> 
> 2 From the lips of children and infants you have ordained praise because of your enemies, to silence the foe and the avenger.
> 
> 3 When I consider your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place,
> 
> 4 what is man that you are mindful of him, the son of man that you care for him?
> 
> 5 You made him a little lower than the heavenly beings and crowned him with glory and honor.
> 
> 6 You made him ruler over the works of your hands; you put everything under his feet:
> 
> 7 all flocks and herds, and the beasts of the field,
> 
> 8 the birds of the air, and the fish of the sea, all that swim the paths of the seas.
> 
> 9 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name in all the earth!_ Blessings~



  I so glad that you are safe and sound.  My precious sister, Laela.  I praise God for you, everyday.   You and Hubbie.   Praise God for His grace and tender mercies always over you and around you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Oh, no you didn't!
> 
> Don't be jealous because I can make a "joyful noise unto the Lord" even while I am asleep!



  What joyful noise it is....    I'm so blessed by each of you, here.   

I love you, Sweet Sashaa...   Your post is so on point.  I love that, 'a joyful noise even while you are sleep.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for sharing testimony with us. I am glad you and your husband made it home safely, God's hand was truly covering you. 

Thank you God for not giving us the spirit of fear. We have power, love, and a sound mind. What ever we do we step forth in confidence.  

:reddancer:  :reddancer:​


----------



## paradise79

Laela, I wish I could hit the thank button more than once. I wish there was a "thanks God" button here and that it can be hit as much as we want! Glory be to the Keeper, that's exactly what it's all about: loving and living with our Savior by our sides. 
I love how He was, is in your life all your way. I just love to read it. thanks for that testimony.

Dear father, we thank you for laela and her DH, for all your children who were covered by your holy protection in other to get home safely. we're giving you praise for all the people leaving in those areas that will get the victory over natural manifestations in Jesus' name. Thanks for getting us aware, opened to your signs and obedient to your will. Amen


----------



## Laela

@ bolded, yes that would be great in this Forum...

Thank you and all the beautiful ladies for keeping the people in those areas in your prayers. : 

My heart goes out to those who are stuck in the airport, bus stations and just stranded out in the cold. Please keep them in your prayers as the weather improves. I've heard that at least 9 people were killed in traffic incidents, so my prayers are with the families who are enduring the deaths as well.




paradise79 said:


> Laela, I wish I could hit the thank button more than once.* I wish there was a "thanks God" button here and that it can be hit as much as we want! *Glory be to the Keeper, that's exactly what it's all about: loving and living with our Savior by our sides.
> I love how He was, is in your life all your way. I just love to read it. thanks for that testimony.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, my trust and hope is in you, and its such a good feeling :Blush2:. 

Thank you Lord.

*Jeremiah 17:7-8*

Blessed is the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is. 

For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father you deserve the highest praise.  Yes, Lord of Lords and King of Kings!


Singing....

YouTube - CeCe Winans "King of Kings"


----------



## Shimmie

Jesus... Lord of All -- You are my sweet "Joy".   

For this I thank you with all of my heart, body and soul.  

In YOUR, I Praise - Amen and Amen.  :Rose:

_For the kingdom of God is not food and drink but righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.--Romans 14:17_


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for opening up the windows of heaven and pouring out a blessing I won't have room enough to receive.

I live in expectancy because I know that you will give me all that I need and the desires of my heart.


----------



## paradise79

I love this, soooo on point and well said, icn.


it_comes_naturally said:


> *Thank you Father for opening up the windows of heaven and pouring out a blessing I won't have room enough to receive.*
> 
> I live in expectancy because I know that you will give me all that I need and the desires of my heart.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for the beautiful, caring, loving, trustworthy, and supportive women you placed in my life 

*Sisters *
* 
**A young wife sat on a sofa on a hot humid day,
 drinking iced tea and visiting with her mother. As
 they talked about life, about marriage, about the
 responsibilities of life and the obligations of
 adulthood, the mother clinked the ice cubes in her
 glass thoughtfully and turned a clear, sober glance
 upon her daughter..
**
**'Don't forget your sisters,' she advised, swirling
 the tea leaves to the bottom of her glass. 'They'll
 be more important as you get older. No matter how
 much you love your husband, no matter how much you
 love the children you may have, you are still going
 to need sisters. Remember to go places with them now
 and then; do things with them..'
**
**'Remember that 'sisters' means ALL the women...
 your girlfriends, your daughters, and all your other
 women relatives too.. 'You'll need other women. Women
 always do.'
**
**What a funny piece of advice!' the young woman
 thought. Haven't I just gotten married? Haven't I just joined the couple-world? I'm now a married woman, for goodness sake! A grownup! Surely my husband and the family we may start will be all I need to make my life worthwhile!'
**
**But she listened to her mother. She kept contact with her sisters and made more women friends each year. As the years tumbled by, one after another, she gradually came to understand that her mother really knew what she was talking about. As time and nature work their changes and their mysteries upon a woman, sisters are the mainstays of her life.
**
**After more than 50 years of living in this world, here is what I've learned:
**
**THIS SAYS IT ALL: 
Time passes.
 Life happens.
 Distance separates.
 Children grow up.
 Jobs come and go.
 Love waxes and wanes.
**
**Men don't do what they're supposed to do.
 Hearts break.
 Parents die.
 Colleagues forget favors.
 Careers end.** 

**BUT.........
 Sisters are there, no matter how much time and how
 many miles are between you. A girl friend is never farther away than needing her can reach.
**
**When you have to walk that lonesome valley and you
 have to walk it by yourself, the women in your life will be on the valley's rim, cheering you on, praying for you, pulling for you, intervening on your behalf, and waiting with open arms at the valley's end..
**
**Sometimes, they will even break the rules and walk
 beside you...Or come in and carry you out.
 Girlfriends, daughters, granddaughters, daughters-in-law, sisters,-in-law, Mothers, Grandmothers, aunties, nieces, cousins, and extended family: all bless our life!
**
**The world wouldn't be the same without women, and
 neither would I. When we began this adventure called
 womanhood, we had no idea of the incredible joys or
 sorrows that lay ahead. Nor did we know how much we
 would need each other..
**
**Every day, we need each other still. *
*


*


----------



## Sashaa08

Today, I thank God for being exactly who He says that He is and doing exactly what He says He will do.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I am so thankful for the time I've spent with you Father.  

My relationship with you gets stronger everyday and I'm grateful that you spend time with me.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for being there for me during all the stormy weather, and the bright and sunny days. I love you.


----------



## paradise79

It's me again on that same quote. At the beginning of the day, I read this and told icn how I love it. It hits me right inside and I read it loud, not knowing what the Lord was having for me today. 

I have to come back to say it again. It's 7pm here and I just got an email that's is another sign of His Presence, His love. Dh and I started a project like 2 years ago and as it was progressing, He was given it. I abandonned it in His hands and He was just as usual: WONDERFUL AND GUIDING ME. So today, we've got a positive answer and everything is going so well. I praise and sang so much that my throat is kind of irritated but the joy in my heart is priceless. Not just the joy about the answer but the joy about being right when I was trusting Him and giving Him my life. 

So I just want to say: *Thank you Father for opening up the windows of heaven and pouring out a blessing I won't have room enough to receive. I don't even deserve it but You give it to me because of your love. THANK YOU  LORD*



it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you Father for opening up the windows of heaven and pouring out a blessing I won't have room enough to receive.
> 
> I live in expectancy because I know that you will give me all that I need and the desires of my heart.


----------



## Shimmie

_"Lord, you are loyal to those who are loyal,
       and you are good to those who are good.
 You are pure to those who are pure,
       but you are against those who are evil.
You save the humble,
       but you bring down those who are proud.
Lord, you give light to my lamp.
       The Lord brightens the darkness around me.
With your help I can attack an army.
       With God's help I can jump over a wall.

2 Samuel 22:26-30 NCV_


----------



## Shimmie

Praise God for the Abundance of Praise and Love for Jesus...

This thread is 376 posts of Loving Joy and Praises unto God.  

:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

 *
GLORY ! ! !​* ​


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> Praise God for the Abundance of Praise and Love for Jesus...
> 
> This thread is 376 posts of Loving Joy and Praises unto God.
> 
> :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2:​
> 
> 
> 
> *GLORY ! ! !*​​


 
*I Love That Too! Yeah, it is one of those Woohoo Moments.*


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 145:1-3 NLT--God is always good, period and His constant protection from events that we may be unaware of:*

*1 I will exalt you, my God the King; 
   I will praise your name for ever and ever. 
2 Every day I will praise you 
   and extol your name for ever and ever. *
* 3 Great is the LORD and most worthy of praise; 
   his greatness no one can fathom. 
*
*Definitely happy that he is apart of my life. Never regret that ever.
*


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> *Psalm 145:1-3 NLT--God is always good, period and His constant protection from events that we may be unaware of:*
> 
> *1 I will exalt you, my God the King;
> I will praise your name for ever and ever.
> 2 Every day I will praise you
> and extol your name for ever and ever. *
> * 3 Great is the LORD and most worthy of praise;
> his greatness no one can fathom.
> *
> *Definitely happy that he is apart of my life. Never regret that ever.
> *



Such a wonderful Word, from such a very 'Nice Lady'.... from the heart of God... our Father


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank God that every single day there is a brand new reason to give Him praise, glory, and honor!

YouTube - Shirley Caesar "Shouting John Hold My Mule"


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I thank God that every single day there is a brand new reason to give Him praise, glory, and honor!
> 
> YouTube - Shirley Caesar "Shouting John Hold My Mule"



         Sashaa...      

Hold my mule.... 

This is ringing in my spirit.... "Hold my mule..."


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for giving us 'Free Choice"

This means that I love you with all of my heart....





*ON PURPOSE !  * 

In turn you gave me, eternal, everlasting life... Your Life...

Bless you , Lord Jesus... Love truly is a good choice. 

_To choose life is to love the Lord your God, obey him, and stay close to him. He is your life, and he will let you live many years in the land, the land he promised to give your ancestors Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. Deuteronomy 30:20 NCV_


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father you are so good to me and so patience with me.  Thank you for loving me.

singing....

YouTube - Karen Clark-Sheard - Couldn't Tell It If I Tried (2009 BMI Trailblazers Of Gospel Awards)


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, there is definitely power in prayer, praise, and worship!

The snow storm and icy roads prevented me and others from going into the office. However, we were still expected to meet our deadlines. I was definitely behind b/c I was not equipped to work from home. 

I prayed and had to put my trust in God. 

Yesterday, I heard my neighbor's boyfriend shoveling and breaking the ice in her driveway. I did not have a shovel and asked to borrow his. He gave me the shovel but saw me struggling with trying to break the ice. He then offered to shovel my driveway. I was so thankful!

When I went into the office this morning some of my work was done by my coworker. Her help allowed me to catch up and meet the upcoming deadlines.

Today, I'm truly grateful for God's grace and mercy. He sent me help in the time of need!!! Thank you Jesus. 

For the past few days I was thinking about the scripture on Paul and Silas. Their faith in God, prayer, and praise allowed God to move mightily in a time of need.

*Acts 16:23-26*
*23* And when they had laid many stripes on them, they threw _them_ into prison, commanding the jailer to keep them securely. 

*24* Having received such a charge, he put them into the inner prison and fastened their feet in the stocks.

*25* But at midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns to God, and the prisoners were listening to them. 

*26* Suddenly there was a great earthquake, so that the foundations of the prison were shaken; and immediately all the doors were opened and everyone’s chains were loosed.


----------



## Laela

I'm thanking You Father, today for Your Wisdom... it keeps my foundation firm. Thank You for keeping Your Children safe during the storms that blow across this land. Amen

*Job 28: 20-28*
_Where then does wisdom come from?
   Where does understanding dwell?

It is hidden from the eyes of every living thing,
   concealed even from the birds in the sky.

Destruction* and Death say,
   “Only a rumor of it has reached our ears.”

God understands the way to it
   and he alone knows where it dwells,

for he views the ends of the earth
   and sees everything under the heavens.

When he established the force of the wind
   and measured out the waters,

when he made a decree for the rain
   and a path for the thunderstorm,

then he looked at wisdom and appraised it;
   he confirmed it and tested it.

And he said to the human race,
“The fear of the Lord—that is wisdom,
   and to shun evil is understanding"*_​


----------



## lovely008

Lord, I thank you for loving me when I couldn't even love myself. I Thank you because you have given me the way through my Lord Jesus Christ to worship you and know you in Spirit and Truth FOREVER...because I know I'll need forever! 

I praise you because of your Majestic Power that is unmatched in ANY realm, in the heavens, on the earth and below the earth. This power that sets the captives free and breaks the chains of those oppressed. No longer are we slaves to sin or strongholds of the devil but we are THE REDEEMED. THANK YOU LORD! YOU ARE SO WORTHY.

Psalm 107:1-2
1 Oh give thanks to the LORD, for He is good,
   For His lovingkindness is everlasting.
2 Let the redeemed of the LORD say so,
   Whom He has redeemed from the hand of the adversary.


----------



## lovely008

YouTube - I Exalt Thee -Chris Quilala / Jesus Culture

I bow down at your feet, the highest place of worship and exalt you my Holy and Mighty God!


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for all of the beautiful testimonies in this thread.  Everyone here is so humble and grateful to you and for you and for all that you are to them.    

Thank you for the gift of praise and that it's truly from all of our hearts.  Not one person here is praising you in vain.  They truly mean it, and it's here so clear and plain.  All of the praises in your Name..... Jesus.  

Surely, God inhabits the praises of His children... in Jesus' Name, Amen. :Rose:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Lord for a renewed mind.  My old way of thinking was blocking many blessings.  I am so glad that you opened me up to new possiblities.


----------



## Laela

I really enjoy the e-votions from this minister. Sharing yesterday's in this awesome thread.:
*
January 15 

Ephesians 2:3 All of us used to live that way, following the passions and evil desires of our evil nature. We were born with an evil nature, and we were under God's anger just like everyone else. (New Living Translation)

God is so good to us that many of God's people still struggle with doing what we feel like doing as opposed to doing what He wants us to do. Yes we are only human: yes we still have the old nature as a roommate with the new nature: yes we are constantly bombarded with the quest to be our own person. An evil nature never stops being evil. God has to leave this body here even though He invites you to heaven! The Spirit of God isn't a follower. He doesn't just want us arbitrarily following the cravings for destruction. Passions and desires: what's the difference? For some reason, I want to discover distinctions where the bible makes distinctions. Maybe a passion is something we have given ourselves to and have the experience that creates the thirst. Maybe a desire is something this fallen nature is drawn to out of curiosity. Whatever the case, Christ died to give us the strength to follow the new nature. Even when we crucify the old nature one day, we wake up to his haunting voice the next day. The fight won't be over until we exist in a different realm where that nature isn't welcome.

Elder S R Henderson, Pastor
Newness of Life Ministries *


----------



## Laela

Lovely008,

I    your new Siggy... 

Thanks for the Jesus Culture link... that's an anointed  band! This is my fave of their songs:    YouTube - Your Love Is Everything by Chris Quilala (Jesus Culture)

We won't forget His Love... ever.

Enjoy your Sunday...





lovely008 said:


> YouTube - I Exalt Thee -Chris Quilala / Jesus Culture
> 
> I bow down at your feet, the highest place of worship and exalt you my Holy and Mighty God!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 103:1-5 (Amplified Bible)

Psalm 103
[A Psalm] of David.

1BLESS (AFFECTIONATELY, gratefully praise) the Lord, O my soul; and all that is [deepest] within me, bless His holy name!

2Bless (affectionately, gratefully praise) the Lord, O my soul, and forget not [one of] all His benefits--

3Who forgives [every one of] all your iniquities, Who heals [each one of] all your diseases,

4Who redeems your life from the pit and corruption, Who beautifies, dignifies, and crowns you with loving-kindness and tender mercy;

5Who satisfies your mouth [your necessity and desire at your personal age and situation] with good so that your youth, renewed, is like the eagle's [strong, overcoming, soaring]!

God you are so good!  I will forever praise you!


----------



## paradise79

Father, I thank you for watching over me, for forgiving me, for guiding me through all this, for whispering in my ears how much you love me and care. 

Every single day is just an opportunity to witness your grace and your mercy, an opportunity given to open my heart to you and let you in. I love you and I praise you for the plan you have for me.

Thank you, sweet Jesus, for allowing to participate in this plan, thanks for including me. I can't give you enough praise for all you've done for me , for us but I'm going to serve you and glorify your name for ever. You're amazing and I trust you and only you


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for your blood covenant through Christ Jesus. 
I am Yours, your daughter that belongs to the most high God:heart2:.

*Romans 8:38-39*
38For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, 

39Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 34:1

I will bless the LORD *at all times*: his praise shall *continually* be in my mouth.


I will bless the Lord in good times, bad times, ups, downs, during abudance or lack, when I "feel" like it and when I don't, when my cirmcumstances *look* opposite of his word, when man has denied me and counted me out, when folks talk about me, when folks turn their back on me, when I feel like I'm "on top of the world" and when I feel like I'm at my lowest. 

There's not a circumstance that you, Lord, don't deserve my praise!


Glory be to God!! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Laela

I Am Redeemed! 

_"Let the redeemed of the LORD say [so], whom he hath redeemed from the hand of the enemy" _ Psalms 107:2

YouTube - LET THE REDEEMED OF THE LORD SAY SO


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, thank you for the labourers of this forum which have been called by you, to keep it alive for your glory and no one else's. 

Thank you for the members who support your vision for this place and allow you to be praised each and everyday.   

Please bless them and keep them.  Bless those who do not understand, to know you in such a way, that nothing and no one can bring them to doubt you, but only love you all the more.   For you love everyone here, their very heart and soul.  In place of strife, let there be peace and understanding.  Instead of anger, let there be love.  Instead of discontent, let there be a humble heart of appreciation for the gift of being here and being loved.  

In Jesus' Name, I thank you and praise you for it with all of my heart.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for being more than enough.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Romans 14:7-9*

7 For none of us lives for ourselves alone, and none of us dies for ourselves alone. 

8 If we live, we live for the Lord; and if we die, we die for the Lord. So, whether we live or die, we belong to the Lord. 

9 For this very reason, Christ died and returned to life so that he might be the Lord of both the dead and the living. 

Lord, I'm so thankful that I belong to you. Thank you for building me up and placing me on solid ground. You are my foundation; without you I can do nothing. 

This past weekend someone was used by the enemy to sow seeds of doubt, confusion, and contempt. But thank you Lord that I'm rooted in You. 

Thank you for your peace, joy, and strength; I know that you are in control, a Sovereign God. 

You are Lord of lords and King of kings :Rose:.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you, Lord for taking what the enemy meant for harm and using it for good. There was an attack to steal my joy this weekend, but God gave me grace.  No matter what happens in my life, there is always a reason to give Him Praise! His praises shall continually be in my mouth. He is always worthy of my praise!

YouTube - Lift Him Up Hezekiah Walker


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> I thank you, Lord for taking what the enemy meant for harm and using it for good. *There was an attack to steal my joy this weekend, but God gave me grace.* No matter what happens in my life, there is always a reason to give Him Praise! His praises shall continually be in my mouth. He is always worthy of my praise!
> 
> YouTube - Lift Him Up Hezekiah Walker


 

Sashaa08 - I was under attack this past weekend as well. 

And I praise God for the both of us that no weapon form against us shall prosper.

We belong to God, and the praises will continue to go up. Glory and Honor to our God!!!


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles said:


> Sashaa08 - I was under attack this past weekend as well.
> 
> And I praise God for the both of us that no weapon form against us shall prosper.
> 
> We belong to God, and the praises will continue to go up. Glory and Honor to our God!!!



You too, huh?! Agreed and amen-no weapon formed against can or will prosper!

I was ready to get frustrated and aggravated, but then God gave me comfort, grace, and peace. And I can see the blessing in the midst of the turmoil. 

I've said it time and time again, and I will say it again-this thread has helped me grow so much in such a short time. Focusing on praise, worship, and gratitude has blessed me in so many ways-it's hard to even put it into words. I know that my response to this weekend's attack is a result of spending time on a regular basis praising God and giving Him thanks.


----------



## Shimmie

The Lord is king. He is clothed in majesty. 
The Lord is clothed in majesty 
and armed with strength. 

The world is set, and it cannot be moved.
Lord, your kingdom was set up long ago; 
you are everlasting. Lord, your laws will
stand forever. Your Temple will be holy
forevermore. 

-----  Psalm 93:1-2, 5 NCV


----------



## Zeal

I praise God for being a promise keeper.  I praise him for healing my mother.  I Praise him for the things that he is going to do!


----------



## Nice Lady

When all the Israelites saw the fire coming down and the glory of the LORD above the temple, they knelt on the pavement with their faces to the ground, and they worshiped and gave thanks to the LORD, saying, 
"He is good; his love endures forever.”  2 Chronicles 7:3 NIV


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Matthews 11:28-30*

28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 

29 Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 

30 For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.” 

Lord, thank you for drawing near when I called upon your Holy name. Thank you that I've found rest and peace in You 

YouTube - Marvin Sapp, Never could have made it.


----------



## Laela

The day I gave my life to God by accepting Jesus Christ as Lord of my life, I became holy, for He is holy and lives in me. 

(to quote Nice_Lady: registering)

Today I lift up holy hands to our Father and worship Him. I Praise His Name. I bless His name...for no other is worthy. 

Thank you, Father God, for clarity, peace and direction. I love You with all my heart :heart2:


----------



## Sashaa08

For Your goodness and Your glory.....I do worship You!


YouTube - I Do Worship John P Kee


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Lord you deserve my best.  You deserve all I have to give.

YouTube - Tamela Mann - You Deserve My Praise


----------



## paradise79

Thank you Lord, for being in me, for being with me, for being by my side, for being in front to show me the way, for being behind to watch my back. 

How precious, how sweet, how lovely, how grateful is your love and mercy. King of the world, greatest of all, I will praise your Holy name for ever :luv2:


----------



## Sashaa08

paradise79 said:


> Thank you Lord, for being in me, for being with me, for being by my side, for being in front to show me the way, for being behind to watch my back.
> 
> How precious, how sweet, how lovely, how grateful is your love and mercy. King of the world, greatest of all, I will praise your Holy name for ever :luv2:



You stated that so beautifully! You sound like a woman head over heels in love!


----------



## Shimmie

Father, thank you that you are..

Truth

Life

Power

Love

Forever


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you that you are an on time God!!!

Thank you that it is your desire to see your children blessed! I rejoice and thankful for my cousin's engagement announcement 

I believe that there are more to come...so Lord, I say thank you!

*Isaiah 40:31*
*But they that wait upon the LORD* shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for filling me up with your love and your presence when I felt so empty.

Thank you for giving me the reassurance that it's not over until you say it's over.  I'm so thankful that you and ONLY you have the last say so.

YouTube - Kim Rutherford - Last Say So


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Philippians 4:6-7 (New International Version)

6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. 


Thank you Lord for the peace you have given me.  I know that you will work things out in my favor and for my good.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father, for your Faithfulness...I am the seed of Abraham and honor my Covenant with You. 

*Genesis 12:1-3, 6-7:* _"The LORD had said to Abram, 'It's best that you leave your own country, and your relatives, and your father's house, for a land that I will show you: And I will make of you a great nation, and I will bless you, and make your name great; and you shall be a blessing: And I will bless them that bless you, and curse him that curses you: and in you shall all families of the earth be blessed'."_


----------



## PinkPebbles

God has shown me in these past few weeks that when I surrender it all (desires, dreams, goals) to Him, I don’t have to worry or be anxious. It’s already worked out according to His plans that exceeds farther than my own.

Thank you Lord that I have an expected end!

*Matthew 6:33*
But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and His righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.


----------



## paradise79

I enjoyed reading you today ladies, more than usually. It helps a lot and keep me focused. This song wouldn't let me alone today so I will sing it till I get into sleep tonight. I feel so much better, so confident, so lucky and blessed to be loved by You, precious Jesus.

Chorus: And I bow to praise you
through the good and the bad
I praise you 
when I'm happy and sad
I praise you 
in all that I go through because praise is what I do


----------



## Sashaa08

I got you, Paradise!!

YouTube - Praise is what I do - Shekinah Glory Ministry (with lyrics)

This song is so beautiful and annointed! Now I will have this song stuck in my head too!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 98: 1-7 NLT--Talking about the greatness of God.  *
*1* Sing a new song to the Lord,
      for he has done wonderful deeds.
   His right hand has won a mighty victory;
      his holy arm has shown his saving power!
*2* The Lord has announced his victory
      and has revealed his righteousness to every nation!
*3* He has remembered his promise to love and be faithful to Israel.
      The ends of the earth have seen the victory of our God. 

 *4* Shout to the Lord, all the earth;
      break out in praise and sing for joy!
*5* Sing your praise to the Lord with the harp,
      with the harp and melodious song,
*6* with trumpets and the sound of the ram’s horn.
      Make a joyful symphony before the Lord, the King!  *7* Let the sea and everything in it shout his praise!
      Let the earth and all living things join in.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful that God will never leave us forsake us-never!

Psalm 37:25 I was young and now I am old, 
   yet I have never seen the righteous forsaken 
   or their children begging bread. 

YouTube - Donald Lawrence & Tri-City Singers - Never Seen The Righteous Forsaken


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I praise your holy name!  I lift my hands to you Lord and I surrender all to you.  I trust you Lord to guide me.


----------



## paradise79

Sash,  you see what you did??? here is another day of praising with this song and the lyrics in my head all over again 
No prob for it can't hurt, so precious Jesus thanks for being in our lives, glory be your holy name for your spirit that flow in some of your children that can share it with fellows in songs, in prayers and also in thoughts.
You are the ONLY ONE, the WONDERFUL, there is no me without you!!!!



Sashaa08 said:


> I got you, Paradise!!
> 
> YouTube - Praise is what I do - Shekinah Glory Ministry (with lyrics)
> 
> *This song is so beautiful and annointed! Now I will have this song stuck in my head too!*


----------



## Sashaa08

Paradise, I went home and sang Praise is What I Do for at least an hour!! I had my own mini-concert!


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father God, for this day.. I'm grateful and do rejoice in it.... 

Thank you for giving us Jesus, to bring us back to YOU. I'm glad... :Rose: 

YouTube - Shekinah Glory Ministry - Jesus


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> Thank you Father God, for this day.. I'm grateful and do rejoice in it....
> 
> Thank you for giving us Jesus, to bring us back to YOU. I'm glad... :Rose:
> 
> YouTube - Shekinah Glory Ministry - Jesus



No greater love!!  John 15:13.  Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

This was the sermon this morning at my church. He loved us enough to say "not my will, but Thy will be done."


----------



## Nice Lady

*God is always a good God and has done great things for us all the time:*

*1 Chronicles 29:11-12 NKJV*
*11 Yours, LORD, is the greatness and the power 
   and the glory and the majesty and the splendor, 
   for everything in heaven and earth is yours. 
Yours, LORD, is the kingdom; 
   you are exalted as head over all. 
12 Wealth and honor come from you; 
   you are the ruler of all things. 
In your hands are strength and power 
   to exalt and give strength to all. *


----------



## it_comes_naturally

singing....

YouTube - "Falling In Love With Jesus" by Jonathan Butler


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, I heard a powerful word on television that reminded me of this thread!

*Paraphrase sermon:*
In order for something to work that requires a battery; that battery needs to be charged. Likewise, you have to connect your spirit with someone that has a positive praise, so that you can be charged up! When you are charged up, you are able to walk in the anointance of the Holy Spirit and do what you were called to do!

Lord, thank you for charging us up by the spirit of praise. Thank you for every encouraging word, scripture, song, and prayer! 

Matt. 18:20
For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


----------



## Sashaa08

^^^PinkPebbles-thank you for sharing! I like that anology of charging a battery. I definitely feel energized and strengthened. It's hard for me to be depressed or upset based on circumstances because I get so full everyday listening to the songs you all post and the scriptures, the testimonies.....my only regret is that I didn't realize what a powerful tool this was earlier.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you father for wisdom...slowly but surely I'm "getting it"


----------



## paradise79

No regret Sash cause everything comes in when it has to; all this was and is just in time, may you weren't ready before and wouldn't have enjoyed it, you know? but I totally get what you mean and agree. I sometimes feel like "why didn't I start praising and workshipping earlier in my life"

Thanks PP for sharing that, I love being here, in His presence, "charging myself" 
I just love how He's talking to me through some of you and I pray that it also applies for other ladies here.
Glory be your name, thanks for being YOU, THE LOVER. thanks for giving me that endless food, that waterfall of love that will never dry.Praise the Lord, I'm redeemed


----------



## Laela

I love that analogy! Thanks for sharing that Word.... 

**_recharging my battery as I type*_*  




PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies, I heard a powerful word on television that reminded me of this thread!
> 
> *Paraphrase sermon:*
> In order for something to work that requires a battery; that battery needs to be charged. Likewise, you have to connect your spirit with someone that has a positive praise, so that you can be charged up! When you are charged up, you are able to walk in the anointance of the Holy Spirit and do what you were called to do!
> 
> Lord, thank you for charging us up by the spirit of praise. Thank you for every encouraging word, scripture, song, and prayer!
> 
> Matt. 18:20
> For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

As the song says "If it had not been for the Lord on my side, tell me where would I be"

Thank you Lord for being on my side.  With you for me, no one can be against me.

Praise and Glory be to your name Lord!


----------



## Laela

Thank You, Father, for teaching the importance and reason
we must strive to live in Peace with all Your creation. *Heb 12:14*

*Psalms 133
A Song of Ascents. Of David.*

1 Behold, how good and pleasant it is
when brothers dwell in unity!

2 It is like the precious oil on the head,
running down on the beard,
on the beard of Aaron,
running down on the collar of his robes!

3 It is like the dew of Hermon,
which falls on the mountains of Zion!
For there the Lord has commanded the blessing,
life forevermore.

*~SELAH~*


----------



## Shimmie

I love that analogy...

For there is nothing like being charged by the Holy Spirit and by those who love Him as each of you do.  

Being charged like this keeps us 'For *Ever Ready'*.  

     ​


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*2 Corinthians 2:14*

14But thanks be to God, who always leads us in triumph in Christ, and manifests through us the sweet aroma of the knowledge of Him in every place.


Father I thank you for caring enough about me to want me to cast my cares on you.  I know that the battle does not belong to me.  I'm so grateful that you fight my battles and you will always triumph!  

I trust you Lord.  Your word says I will not be disappointed or put to shame.  You will get the glory Lord!


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> *2 Corinthians 2:14*
> 
> 14But thanks be to God, who always leads us in triumph in Christ, and manifests through us the sweet aroma of the knowledge of Him in every place.
> !


 
This verse really touched me. Yes, there is a sweet aroma when God is in the midst. There is a sweet, sweet, spirit that cast away all fears, doubt, and uncertainty. 

Thank you Lord for your presence!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Heavenly Father, I thank you in advanced for leading your children that are unemployed to employment. I thank you for stirring up the gifts that you’ve placed in in each one of them. I thank you for giving your children the mind of creativity, and hearts of faith to leap over boundaries. Thank you for opening up doors that were once closed. 

Thank you for touching the hearts of those who are in position to hire. Thank you that promotion comes from you to those who believe. Thank you for leading your children to the resources that you’ve already provided. Thank you that your children have the mind of Christ knowing that they can do all things through Christ who strengthens them. 

Thank you Lord Jesus, your children shall live and declare the works of the Lord. Hallelujah, Hallelujah, and Hallelujah.

GLORY!


----------



## paradise79

Your promises are true and are coming right on time. Your arms are the warmest place to be in. Your love is just the most beautiful and purying feeling. No one can comfort like you , no one can love like you, no one can give like you. Thank you Lord, for loving me, for loving us.

*Ps 23:4*
*Yea, thou I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
 I will fear no evil; for thou art with me;
 Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me.*


----------



## paradise79

so beautiful stated, PP. I love it


PinkPebbles said:


> Heavenly Father, I thank you in advanced for leading your children that are unemployed to employment. I thank you for stirring up the gifts that you’ve placed in in each one of them. I thank you for giving your children the mind of creativity, and hearts of faith to leap over boundaries. Thank you for opening up doors that were once closed.
> 
> Thank you for touching the hearts of those who are in position to hire. Thank you that promotion comes from you to those who believe. Thank you for leading your children to the resources that you’ve already provided. Thank you that your children have the mind of Christ knowing that they can do all things through Christ who strengthens them.
> 
> Thank you Lord Jesus, your children shall live and declare the works of the Lord. Hallelujah, Hallelujah, and Hallelujah.
> 
> GLORY!


----------



## Laela

This song has been in my spirit all day... Psalms 1:3 and Psalms 16:8

No matter what people say, do... no matter what the enemy throws my way... on Christ the Solid Rock I stand and I shall not be moved.

YouTube - I SHALL NOT BE MOVED - Mississippi John Hurt

Jesus is my Savior, I shall not be moved
In His love and favor I shall not be moved
Just like a tree that’s planted by the waters Lord
I shall not be moved

CHORUS:
I shall not be, I shall not be moved
I shall not be, I shall not be moved
Just like a tree that’s planted by the waters Lord
I shall not be moved

In my Christ Abiding, I shall not be moved
In His love I’m hiding, I shall not be moved
Just like a tree that’s planted by the waters Lord

CHORUS

If I trust Him ever, I shall not be moved
He will fail me never, I shall not be moved
Just like a tree that’s planted by the waters Lord

CHORUS

On His Word I’m feeding, I shall not be moved
He’s the one that’s leading, I shall not be moved
Just like a tree that’s planted by the waters

I shall not be moved (CHORUS)


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you God for being just what I needed when I needed it.  Whatever it is we are looking for is found in you.  Once we come to you and get all that you have and want to give to us we can walk with our head held high and *fear not*...just as you tell us to do in your word.

So today, I pick up my cross and I follow you.  

Luke 9:23 (New International Version)

 23 Then he said to them all: “Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross daily and follow me.


----------



## Sashaa08

I started writing something else, erased it, and started over. I feel I should focus on "rain". I am expecting showers of blessings-with all the praises that have been going up, blessings will start sprouting up everywhere. I look forward to the days when we login and read a testimony in this thread every week! LET IT RAIN! 

Psalms 68:9 
Thou, O God, didst send a plentiful rain, whereby thou didst confirm thine inheritance, when it was weary. 

Ezekiel 34:26 
And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing.

Joel 2:23-24
Be glad, people of Zion, 
   rejoice in the LORD your God, 
for he has given you the autumn rains 
   because he is faithful. 
He sends you abundant showers, 
   both autumn and spring rains, as before. 
 The threshing floors will be filled with grain; 
   the vats will overflow with new wine and oil. 

Psalms 147:7-8 
Sing unto the LORD with thanksgiving; sing praise upon the harp unto our God: Who covereth the heaven with clouds, who prepareth rain for the earth, who maketh grass to grow upon the mountains.


YouTube - Israel and New Breed - Alive in South Africa - Turn it around


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> I started writing something else, erased it, and started over. I feel I should focus on "rain". I am expecting showers of blessings-with all the praises that have been going up, blessings will start sprouting up everywhere. I look forward to the days when we login and read a testimony in this thread every week! LET IT RAIN!
> 
> Psalms 68:9
> Thou, O God, didst send a plentiful rain, whereby thou didst confirm thine inheritance, when it was weary.
> 
> Ezekiel 34:26
> And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing.
> 
> Joel 2:23-24
> Be glad, people of Zion,
> rejoice in the LORD your God,
> for he has given you the autumn rains
> because he is faithful.
> He sends you abundant showers,
> both autumn and spring rains, as before.
> The threshing floors will be filled with grain;
> the vats will overflow with new wine and oil.
> 
> Psalms 147:7-8
> Sing unto the LORD with thanksgiving; sing praise upon the harp unto our God: Who covereth the heaven with clouds, who prepareth rain for the earth, who maketh grass to grow upon the mountains.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Israel and New Breed - Alive in South Africa - Turn it around


 
Amen! Rejoicing with you...:reddancer:


----------



## PinkPebbles

God is good! 

This has been a long, trying week but thank you Lord Jesus for your peace!

Ever since Wed. noon day prayer with _Girlfriends Pray _I've been standing on Psalm 16. 
Thank you Lord for your word that has brought comfort, reassurance, strength, joy, and peace 
*Psalm 16*
Keep me safe, my God, 
for in you I take refuge. 

2 I say to the LORD, “You are my Lord; 
apart from you I have no good thing.” 

3 I say of the holy people who are in the land, 
“They are the noble ones in whom is all my delight.” 

4 Those who run after other gods will suffer more and more. 
I will not pour out libations of blood to such gods 
or take up their names on my lips. 

5 LORD, you alone are my portion and my cup; 
you make my lot secure. 

6 The boundary lines have fallen for me in pleasant places; 
surely I have a delightful inheritance. 

7 I will praise the LORD, who counsels me; 
even at night my heart instructs me. 

8 I keep my eyes always on the LORD. 
With him at my right hand, I will not be shaken. 

9 Therefore my heart is glad and my tongue rejoices; 
my body also will rest secure, 

10 because you will not abandon me to the realm of the dead, 
nor will you let your faithful[b] one see decay. 

11 You make known to me the path of life; 
you will fill me with joy in your presence, 
with eternal pleasures at your right hand.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> I started writing something else, erased it, and started over. I feel I should focus on "rain". I am expecting showers of blessings-with all the praises that have been going up, blessings will start sprouting up everywhere. I look forward to the days when we login and read a testimony in this thread every week! LET IT RAIN!
> 
> Psalms 68:9
> Thou, O God, didst send a plentiful rain, whereby thou didst confirm thine inheritance, when it was weary.
> 
> Ezekiel 34:26
> And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing.
> 
> Joel 2:23-24
> Be glad, people of Zion,
> rejoice in the LORD your God,
> for he has given you the autumn rains
> because he is faithful.
> He sends you abundant showers,
> both autumn and spring rains, as before.
> The threshing floors will be filled with grain;
> the vats will overflow with new wine and oil.
> 
> Psalms 147:7-8
> Sing unto the LORD with thanksgiving; sing praise upon the harp unto our God: Who covereth the heaven with clouds, who prepareth rain for the earth, who maketh grass to grow upon the mountains.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Israel and New Breed - Alive in South Africa - Turn it around


 
  

I've been thinking about the day when I will be able to come in here and share my test turned testimony!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I thank you for your favor.  The world doesn't understand it, but I know that you love me so much that you move things around to turn out in my favor.

Your mercy and grace have no boundaries.  I love you Lord and I will continually praise you!


----------



## paradise79

@ *sashaa*, Amen, Amen, Amen...celebrating and praising for that rain with you

@ *icn*, you, yourself is already a testimony, can't you see that? being here and praising every day is already a testimony itself of God's grace and power in you life? I think. But I get what you mean and I'm sure we'll be hearing from an amazing you very soon 

I don't even know what to say except "Lord, YOU've been good", YOU are still good and will be for ever". Reading your Word, following you , enjoying your presence is the only thing that I need. 

Thank you Father for still being here near me, comforting the sinner that I am, looking deep in my heart instead of what I've been doing, given me the opportunity to come closer.  

Thanks  Sweet Jesus, for every day of my life represents you whispering in my ears "Paradise, I love you and care for you" .  I won't resist to this kind of unconditionnal and true love. *dancing, here I am to workship, here I am to bow down, here I am to say that You're my God......


----------



## Laela

That's such a powerful Word...been with me all week, too. The more I meditate on it, the more it blesses me!   


PinkPebbles said:


> God is good!
> 
> This has been a long, trying week but thank you Lord Jesus for your peace!
> 
> Ever since Wed. noon day prayer with _Girlfriends Pray _I've been standing on Psalm 16.
> Thank you Lord for your word that has brought comfort, reassurance, strength, joy, and peace
> *Psalm 16*
> Keep me safe, my God,
> for in you I take refuge.
> 
> 2 I say to the LORD, “You are my Lord;
> apart from you I have no good thing.”
> 
> 3 I say of the holy people who are in the land,
> “They are the noble ones in whom is all my delight.”
> 
> 4 Those who run after other gods will suffer more and more.
> I will not pour out libations of blood to such gods
> or take up their names on my lips.
> 
> 5 LORD, you alone are my portion and my cup;
> you make my lot secure.
> 
> 6 The boundary lines have fallen for me in pleasant places;
> surely I have a delightful inheritance.
> 
> 7 I will praise the LORD, who counsels me;
> even at night my heart instructs me.
> 
> 8 I keep my eyes always on the LORD.
> With him at my right hand, I will not be shaken.
> 
> 9 Therefore my heart is glad and my tongue rejoices;
> my body also will rest secure,
> 
> 10 because you will not abandon me to the realm of the dead,
> nor will you let your faithful[b] one see decay.
> 
> 11 You make known to me the path of life;
> you will fill me with joy in your presence,
> with eternal pleasures at your right hand.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Being in your presence gives me such peace and joy, Father.

I thank you that you are my refuge and strength.  I depend on you and I know you will always be there for me.  I know that nothing can separate me from your love.

*Psalm 46 (New International Version)*

1 God is our refuge and strength, 
   an ever-present help in trouble. 
2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way 
   and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, 
3 though its waters roar and foam 
   and the mountains quake with their surging.


----------



## paradise79

I'm actually reading Romans and I'm ministered.... I do have faith and know I was loved but this kind of hit me this morning. It's like the true truth...yes I know I can't say it but that's how it comes to me: the true truth . We are free now, we've been justified by His Son's holy blood....yes, He justified us and we're deemed to eternal life, peace and joy. Thank you Lord , all the universe, every being will sing your praises for ever and ever 

*Roman 5
20 And the law came in besides, that the trespass might abound; but where sin abounded, grace did abound more exceedingly: 
21 that, as sin reigned in death, even so might grace reign through righteousness unto eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord. 

Roman 6
20 For when ye were servants of sin, ye were free in regard of righteousness. 
21 What fruit then had ye at that time in the things whereof ye are now ashamed? for the end of those things is death. 
22 But now being made free from sin and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto sanctification, and the end eternal life. 
23 For the wages of sin is death; but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.*


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Lord that I'm not moved by the seasons in my life.  I know that whether it's a drought or a harvest you are in the midst of it.  

I thank you Father for the opportunity to come into your presence to worship you.  I love lifting my hands to you and giving you the praise you desire.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you that we were made to have fellowship with You. 

Thank you for allowing me to dwell and bask in your presence, the beauty of holiness.

Thank you for your joy that takes me from strength to strength, and glory to glory!

You are wonderful, marvelous, loving, and kind; merciful, gracious, slow to anger, and forgiving.

Thank you that I have a Savior, Father, and Friend...
Hallelujah!

*Psalm 84:4*
*Blessed are they that dwell in thy house: they will still be praising thee. Selah.*


----------



## Sashaa08

paradise79 said:


> I'm actually reading Romans and I'm ministered.... I do have faith and know I was loved but this kind of hit me this morning. It's like the true truth...yes I know I can't say it but that's how it comes to me: the true truth . We are free now, we've been justified by His Son's holy blood....yes, He justified us and we're deemed to eternal life, peace and joy. Thank you Lord , all the universe, every being will sing your praises for ever and ever
> [/B]



I was just thanking God for this last night-that by the blood of the lamb we are free and delivered. We don't have to be in bondage to any temptation or addiction.


----------



## Sashaa08

It Comes Naturally & Pink Pebbles-isn't it good to know that no matter what happens-famine/feast and glory to glory, mountain to valley-that God will always be with us to carry us through?

BTW, I praise God that I received unexpected refunds from my health and home insurance over the past week.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> It Comes Naturally & Pink Pebbles-isn't it good to know that no matter what happens-famine/feast and glory to glory, mountain to valley-that God will always be with us to carry us through?
> 
> BTW, I praise God that I received unexpected refunds from my health and home insurance over the past week.


 

Yes it is!  I'm so glad I don't have to rely on my own strength to carry me thru, but His strength is there to get me over the mountains and thru the valleys.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 1:1-3 (New International Version)

1 Blessed is the one 
   who does not walk in step with the wicked 
or stand in the way that sinners take 
   or sit in the company of mockers, 
2 but whose delight is in the law of the LORD, 
   and who meditates on his law day and night. 
3 That person is like a tree planted by streams of water, 
   which yields its fruit in season 
and whose leaf does not wither— 
   whatever they do prospers. 


Thank you Father for giving me the company of the ladies on the CF.  They have truely been a blessing to me.  Praising you with them has helped me to take the focus off my mountains and place it on YOU who is so much bigger than any mountain I could ever come across.

I know what ever we do will prosper when we put YOU first.


----------



## Laela

I'm in total agreement with your first statement, Sashaa... (sorry I love to highlight/emphasize what jumps out at me when I read..LOL) 

And... all glory to God for your increase!  



Sashaa08 said:


> It Comes Naturally & Pink Pebbles-*isn't it good to know that no matter what* happens-famine/feast and glory to glory, mountain to valley-that *God will always be with us *to carry us through?
> 
> BTW, I praise God that I received unexpected refunds from my health and home insurance over the past week.






This my theme for this year as well.. I Shall Not Be Moved! Amen amen amen!!


it_comes_naturally said:


> I thank you Lord that I'm not moved by the seasons in my life.  I know that whether it's a drought or a harvest you are in the midst of it.
> 
> I thank you Father for the opportunity to come into your presence to worship you.  I love lifting my hands to you and giving you the praise you desire.


----------



## Laela

*Psalm 27: 1-4*:  [A Psalm] of David.

THE LORD is my Light and my Salvation--whom shall I fear or dread? The Lord is the Refuge and Stronghold of my life--of whom shall I be afraid?
When the wicked, even my enemies and my foes, came upon me to eat up my flesh, they stumbled and fell.
Though a host encamp against me, my heart shall not fear; though war arise against me, [even then] in this will I be confident.
One thing have I asked of the Lord, that will I seek, inquire for, and [insistently] require: that I may dwell in the house of the Lord [in His presence] all the days of my life, to behold and gaze upon the beauty [the sweet attractiveness and the delightful loveliness] of the Lord and to meditate, consider, and inquire in His temple.
:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:​ 
I was made to gaze on Beauty...all of my days
YouTube - My beloved - Cory Asbury (feat. Jaye Thomas)


Stay blessed today, Ladies!!


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela, you bold and highlight as you see fit!!! 

I am grateful that despite the storms hitting the Midwest, God enabled me to get to work safely. And I prayed that God would keep the power on (as many were losing power). The power shut down a few times, but every time, it came back on and stayed on through the night and this morning. Every need was met. I am so grateful that He takes such good care of me!

YouTube - Smokie Norful - God Is Able (Live)


----------



## paradise79

The more You allow me to get close to You, the more I enjoy being loved by You
the more your Word feeds me, the more I want and need it :wow:
Your arms are getting wider every day and I can't stop running back to You
I ain't afraid, I'm still and calm though every thing is going up and down around me but I know You're a faithful God and You NEVER  fail :woohoo2:.
I don't even know where to start with all what is going on in my life but one thing I know for sure is that You're blessing me and had a plan for me, for each of your child, Father.

Glory be to the Lord, His mercy and kindness will be flowing for ever. Thanks Jesus for watching over us, for giving us another chance, for just loving us still today just like you did when you first came for the sacrifice.Thanks Lord for that great news you brought today, for all the signs that You showing me .


----------



## it_comes_naturally

singing...

YouTube - Grateful - Hezekiah Walker


----------



## paradise79

joining you and singing along....





it_comes_naturally said:


> YouTube - Grateful - Hezekiah Walker


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, you've prepared my heart and mind for this temporary situation!

Thank you for your secret weapons - prayer, praise, and the word of God!!!!  

You are already receiving the glory in this situation! Thank you Abba, Father!

*II Tim. 3:14*
*14* But you must continue in the things which you have learned and been assured of, knowing from whom you have learned _them_


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for allowing me to know you for myself.  I've read of the miracles you've preformed in the bible and I've heard other people's testimonies, BUT there is nothing like you showing up in my own life and knowing your goodness for myself.


----------



## Laela

Abba, Father...I Glorify your Name above ALL names...

*Psalms 34*

_1 I will extol the Lord at all times;
his praise will always be on my lips.

2 My soul will boast in the Lord;
let the afflicted hear and rejoice.

3 Glorify the Lord with me;
let us exalt his name together._


----------



## paradise79

There is no one like You, You're holy., the One and only One :luv2:

YouTube - HOLY HOLY HOLY


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful, Lord, for your grace and mercy.  I am so blessed!

YouTube - Total Praise Richard Smallwood


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for being so patience with me.  I'm a work in progress.


----------



## Laela

This is no cliche: _God is good.. ALL the time!_ 

Not sometimes, not once in a while... ALL the time.

Living in a world so desperate for absolutes, it's good to know God's Word is there... ALL the time, available to ALL.   Amein


----------



## PinkPebbles

Indeed God is good… words cannot fully describe His kindness!

Yesterday, I gracefully bowed out from an opportunity. I did not feel led by God at all. I was honest and sincere in my decision. Some people were offended but I had to keep in mind, I’m not here to please the world or try and make a name for myself. At the end of the day I have to answer to God. 

Last night I slept but felt like I didn’t receive any rest. God knew what I needed today before I could ask. So thank you Lord Jesus! Thank you for reassurance through your word - my daily devotion!

*Let Peace Rule*
February 4, 2011
Gloria Copeland

Have you been praying that God will let you know whether a certain action you want to take is agreeable to His will or not? Let this peace of Christ be your guide. Let it help you settle the issue. If you start to take that action and you realize you don't have peace about it, don't do it. 

Remember, though, that this inner leading of the Holy Spirit, this subtle sense of uneasiness or peace He gives you, is something you have to watch and listen for carefully. He generally won't just come up and knock you out of bed one morning and tell you what you need to do. The primary way He speaks to you is by what the Bible calls an inward witness. 

So, you have to listen. You can't just stay busy about the things of the world all the time. You have to give Him time and attention. 

Also, watch out for strife. If you're irritated and upset about things in your life, it will be very hard to receive that quiet guidance from the Holy Spirit. So take heed to the instructions at the end of this scripture and "be thankful... appreciative, giving praise to God always." Maintain a thankful, grateful heart. You'll find it much easier to hear the "umpire of peace" when He makes a call.

Singing...
YouTube - We Magnify Your Name / I Love You Lord - Lecresia Campbell & By Faith Singers


----------



## Sashaa08

I had a meeting at work today that went well-I am feeling very encouraged that I am getting closer and closer to promotion. Praise Him in advance!


----------



## luthiengirlie

thank you SO MUCH FOR YOUR WORD.....
I THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR MY DEGREE AND FUTURE HUSBAND...
AND I THANK YOU FOR SHOWING ME THAT EVERYTHING YOU CREATE IS SENTIENT AND IS AWARE OF YOU... *EVERYTHING* WOW... YOU ROCK MY YHWH YOU ARE THE ROCK OF AGES


----------



## paradise79

go sashaa, go sashaa....well done, girl. Isn't that Lord, that only one great? sending you this praise in advance song, I love it, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ2ZXZGfLFM



*Psalms 98*
*1 Oh sing unto Jehovah a new song;*
*For he hath done marvellous things:*
*His right hand, and his holy arm, hath wrought salvation for him.*

*2 Jehovah hath made known his salvation:*
*His righteousness hath he openly showed in the sight of the*
*nations.*

*3 He hath remembered his lovingkindness and his*
*faithfulness toward the house of Israel:*
*All the ends of the earth have seen the salvation of our God.*

*4 Make a joyful noise unto Jehovah, all the earth:*
*Break forth and sing for joy, yea, sing praises.*

*5 Sing praises unto Jehovah with the harp;*
*With the harp and the voice of melody.*

*6 With trumpets and sound of cornet*
*Make a joyful noise before the King, Jehovah.*

*7 Let the sea roar, and the fulness thereof;*
*The world, and they that dwell therein;*

*8 Let the floods clap their hands;*
*Let the hills sing for joy together*

*9 Before Jehovah; for he cometh to judge the earth:*
*He will judge the world with righteousness,*
*And the peoples with equity. *

Thank you, Father for your love and mercy have no end. Thank you for setting your Holy eye on me, thanks for forgiving me and for keeping me strong. Here are my lifted hands to praise and workship you. Thanks for guiding me through all this and for setting me free. Every day is a wonderful day for you are giving me the opportunity to be part of your plan. I'll take everything you give, be it hard or easy, difficult or complicated. 

I had this song in my head and listening, singing it so many times through the day...I waited and you came , you visit yesterday night with this wonderful news :woohoo2:. It's a big challenge but I'm not scared for every step I make, you're and will always be with me. I love you, sweet Jesus.
YouTube - 2009 Stellar Awards Donnie McClurkin & Karen Clark Sheard Wait On The Lord HQ


----------



## it_comes_naturally

psalm 7:17

I will give thanks to the Lord because of his righteousness and will sing praise to the name of the Lord most high.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for your love, protection, grace and mercy. I'm so thankful for the relationship I have with you. I'm grateful that you love me so much that you never give up on me.


----------



## Laela

It's always encouraging to see real _faith talk_ .. God is good... 




Sashaa08 said:


> I had a meeting at work today that went well-I am feeling very encouraged that I am getting closer and closer to promotion. *Praise Him in advance!*







luthiengirlie said:


> thank you SO MUCH FOR YOUR WORD.....
> *I THANK YOU IN ADVANCE* FOR MY DEGREE AND FUTURE HUSBAND...
> AND I THANK YOU FOR SHOWING ME THAT EVERYTHING YOU CREATE IS SENTIENT AND IS AWARE OF YOU... *EVERYTHING* WOW... YOU ROCK MY YHWH YOU ARE THE ROCK OF AGES


----------



## Sashaa08

To God be all glory, power, and honor forever and ever.....and ever! 

YouTube - Mali Music- Yahweh


----------



## Sashaa08

paradise79 said:


> go sashaa, go sashaa....well done, girl. Isn't that Lord, that only one great? sending you this praise in advance song, I love it, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ2ZXZGfLFM
> 
> 
> 
> *Psalms 98*
> *1 Oh sing unto Jehovah a new song;*
> *For he hath done marvellous things:*
> *His right hand, and his holy arm, hath wrought salvation for him.*
> 
> *2 Jehovah hath made known his salvation:*
> *His righteousness hath he openly showed in the sight of the*
> *nations.*
> 
> *3 He hath remembered his lovingkindness and his*
> *faithfulness toward the house of Israel:*
> *All the ends of the earth have seen the salvation of our God.*
> 
> *4 Make a joyful noise unto Jehovah, all the earth:*
> *Break forth and sing for joy, yea, sing praises.*
> 
> *5 Sing praises unto Jehovah with the harp;*
> *With the harp and the voice of melody.*
> 
> *6 With trumpets and sound of cornet*
> *Make a joyful noise before the King, Jehovah.*
> 
> *7 Let the sea roar, and the fulness thereof;*
> *The world, and they that dwell therein;*
> 
> *8 Let the floods clap their hands;*
> *Let the hills sing for joy together*
> 
> *9 Before Jehovah; for he cometh to judge the earth:*
> *He will judge the world with righteousness,*
> *And the peoples with equity. *
> 
> Thank you, Father for your love and mercy have no end. Thank you for setting your Holy eye on me, thanks for forgiving me and for keeping me strong. Here are my lifted hands to praise and workship you. Thanks for guiding me through all this and for setting me free. Every day is a wonderful day for you are giving me the opportunity to be part of your plan. I'll take everything you give, be it hard or easy, difficult or complicated.
> 
> I had this song in my head and listening, singing it so many times through the day...I waited and you came , you visit yesterday night with this wonderful news :woohoo2:. It's a big challenge but I'm not scared for every step I make, you're and will always be with me. I love you, sweet Jesus.
> YouTube - 2009 Stellar Awards Donnie McClurkin & Karen Clark Sheard Wait On The Lord HQ



I clicked the first link and the video isn't available in my country.  I'll keep trying-thank you for sharing with me-I love inspirational music!!


----------



## paradise79

oh now, the song is Praise Him  in advance by Marvin Sapp....you're gonna love it 
Let me try it again...there you go
YouTube - Marvin Sapp Praise Him In Advance



Sashaa08 said:


> I clicked the first link and the video isn't available in my country.  I'll keep trying-thank you for sharing with me-I love inspirational music!!


----------



## paradise79

How I love you, how you changed me, how you care for me. You told me I deserve all this because I'm yours and you're living in me for ever. Your name and majesty will ever last and  every being will bow before you for you're the greatest of all, the creator, the originator, the master and the king.

 I love the service today and the praising songs were just amazing...it was about you being the "salt and the light" of our lives, but also about me being the "salt and light" in others' lives.

Without you my life is tasteless like a meal without any salt,you are THE salt.
 I'll be deep in the dark without your love and mercy, you're THE light. That's Matthew 5:12-16


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Isaiah 30:18

 18 Yet the LORD longs to be gracious to you; 
   therefore he will rise up to show you compassion. 
For the LORD is a God of justice. 
   Blessed are all who wait for him! 

Thank you Father for giving to me so freely.  I'm so glad that you are a God of justice and will right my wrongs.


----------



## Laela

Thank Father God for the encouraging Psalms today for meditation:

Psalm 15 (Amplified)
A Psalm of David

1 LORD, WHO shall dwell [temporarily] in Your tabernacle? Who shall dwell [permanently] on Your holy hill?

2 He who walks and lives uprightly and blamelessly, who works rightness and justice and speaks and thinks the truth in his heart,

3 He who does not slander with his tongue, nor does evil to his friend, nor takes up a reproach against his neighbor;

4 In whose eyes a vile person is despised, but he who honors those who fear the Lord (who revere and worship Him); who swears to his own hurt and does not change;

5 [He who] does not put out his money for [a]interest [to one of his own people] and who will not take a bribe against the innocent. *He who does these things shall never be moved**.*(A)


----------



## Laela

Just listened to this ... that's some beeeeauuutiful, anointed music!   Thanks for posting it...
 




Sashaa08 said:


> To God be all glory, power, and honor forever and ever.....and ever!
> 
> YouTube - Mali Music- Yahweh


----------



## Sashaa08

paradise79 said:


> oh now, the song is Praise Him  in advance by Marvin Sapp....you're gonna love it
> Let me try it again...there you go
> YouTube - Marvin Sapp Praise Him In Advance



 I LOOOOOOOOVE this song!  Thank you, Paradise79! I am going to listen to it right now. I love the lyrics.


----------



## Highly Favored8

I will bless the Lord at all times! No matter what season I am in.

I love Psalms 103- I will bless the Lord at all times!

YouTube - I Will Bless The Lord By: Byron Cage


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Lamentations 3:22-24 (King James Version)

22It is of the LORD's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. 

23They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness. 

24The LORD is my portion, saith my soul; therefore will I hope in him.


Thank you Father for new beginnings. Your mercies are new everyday.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Proverbs 14:30*
A heart at peace gives life to the body

*Proverbs 15:13*
A happy heart makes the face cheerful

Lord, I asked and You gave! If I had ten thousand tongues my thanks still wouldn't be enough; But thank you Lord! I'm truly grateful and thankful for your love :heart2:

You truly care about all of us....


----------



## Laela

*Psalms 118:24* This IS the day that the Lord has made;   We WILL rejoice and be _glad in it. _ 

It's a new day, filled with promise, calmness, the peace only Jesus can give, joy, a fresh start, second chances.. surprises...new light... new lessons...new revelations...new relationships...new development...new tests.. new endings... new beginnings... new knowledge...  new challenges... new hope... new rain... new increase... new wisdom... new jobs... new opportunities... new directions...new inventions.. new hair growth..  whatever this day brings, a rejoicing heart WILL be glad in it! That's a given. Amein


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> *Psalms 118:24* This IS the day that the Lord has made;   We WILL rejoice and be _glad in it. _
> 
> It's a new day, filled with promise, calmness, the peace only Jesus can give, joy, a fresh start, second chances.. surprises...new light... new lessons...new revelations...new relationships...new development...new tests.. new endings... new beginnings... new knowledge...  new challenges... new hope... new rain... new increase... new wisdom... new jobs... new opportunities... new directions...new inventions.. new hair growth..  whatever this day brings, a rejoicing heart WILL be glad in it! That's a given. Amein



Agreed and amen!! Whatever the day may bring, we WILL rejoice and be glad.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> *Psalms 118:24* This IS the day that the Lord has made;  We WILL rejoice and be _glad in it. _
> 
> It's a new day, filled with promise, calmness, the peace only Jesus can give, joy, a fresh start, second chances.. surprises...new light... new lessons...new revelations...new relationships...new development...new tests.. new endings... new beginnings... new knowledge... new challenges... new hope... new rain... new increase... new wisdom... new jobs... new opportunities... new directions...new inventions.. new hair growth..  whatever this day brings, a rejoicing heart WILL be glad in it! That's a given. Amein


 


Sashaa08 said:


> Agreed and amen!! Whatever the day may bring, we WILL rejoice and be glad.


 
I second that Amen!!! 

And we know that ALL things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are called according to His purpose!!!!

Thank you Lord Jesus


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*Psalm 40:5*

Many, O LORD my God, are the wonders you have done. The things you planned for us no one can recount to you; were I to speak and tell of them, they would be too many to declare.

Father I thank you for being one that gives and gives and gives.  I could never thank you enough for all your many blessings.  I give you praise and worship Lord that you may know how much I love you!


----------



## paradise79

Just perfect, laela. that's what every single day is all about, that's my feeling my prayer  as I get my eyes opened from sleep. Every day is just an additional occasion for the Lord to say "I love you" and I bow down and lift my  arms to receive whatever He decided to give me for it's all good, always good and appropriate.Yes, always rejoicing and singing His glory 

I can't leave without throwing the song of the day: thank you, Lord for everything from the single strand of my lovely hair to my precious  heart beat. 
YouTube - Smokie Norful - Still Say, Thank You



Laela said:


> *Psalms 118:24* This IS the day that the Lord has made;   We WILL rejoice and be _glad in it. _
> 
> It's a new day, filled with promise, calmness, the peace only Jesus can give, joy, a fresh start, second chances.. surprises...new light... new lessons...new revelations...new relationships...new development...new tests.. new endings... new beginnings... new knowledge...  new challenges... new hope... new rain... new increase... new wisdom... new jobs... new opportunities... new directions...new inventions.. new hair growth..  whatever this day brings, a rejoicing heart WILL be glad in it! That's a given. Amein


----------



## Nice Lady

*Praise is a weapon and God is a Good & Benevolent Father:*​*Psalm 67:5-7 NKJV*
*5* Let the peoples praise You.  O, God; Let all the peoples praise You.
*6* Then the earth shall yield her increase; God, our own God, shall bless us.
*7* God shall bless us and all the ends of the earth shall fear Him.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

*Psalm 36:5 (English Standard Version)*


5 Your steadfast love, O LORD, extends to the heavens,
  your faithfulness to the clouds.


Lord I thank you for being faithful and honoring the convenant you have established with me.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, You are an AWESOME God!!!

I thank you for clothing me with the garment of praise! I'm able to still rejoice when things did not happen according to my plans. 
But You are so awesome that I know you have something better...
Thank you for ordering my steps!!!

You rule and reign...An awesome God!!!!
Singing....:reddancer:
YouTube - Fred Hammond Unstoppable Love 2009 Awesome God


----------



## paradise79

T H A N K Y O U, LORD...I could shout this millions times but it won't be enough for what you did, what you're doing and what you'll do. Let be your will and not mines cause you're the RIGHT, the TRUE and the ONLY ONE who knows better. 

I didn't know the meaning of faithfullness, love, mercy before....you are all this and far more than this. There will be no life without you, creator. Thank you for that awesome love and care. I can't stop singing your praise, I just can't cause you worth every bit of it.

oooh my..my my...PP, it's 10 pm here and I'm shaking my body here with our Awesome God . That's exactly what I need and have to say today, yes this particular day. I have no words but He is an Awesome God.....thank you, sis


----------



## PinkPebbles

paradise79 said:


> T H A N K Y O U, LORD... *Let be your will and not mines cause you're the RIGHT, the TRUE and the ONLY ONE who knows better. *


 
Paradise79 - I find myself saying this more and more this year - _God, let your Will be done _and actually mean it!

Indeed He is the one that knows best; All knowing and present!!!!

So whatever happens we can rejoice and be glad! The Lord has our front and back. Amen, Amen, and Amen....


----------



## Laela

This is the Truth! ALL things...not some things. ALL. I was talking with mom today  about sharing dreams with the wrong folks. Dreamy-eyed Joseph told his dreams to his brothers and ended up in a pit...  We had a good laugh on that.
Yet, even if we make that mistake...the evil anyone intends for us, God will surely turn it to good. He's got our backs. Thank you Lord! 



PinkPebbles said:


> I second that Amen!!!
> 
> And we know that *ALL* things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are called according to His purpose!!!!
> 
> Thank you Lord Jesus


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Jeremiah 32:17 (New International Version)

17 “Ah, Sovereign LORD, you have made the heavens and the earth by your great power and outstretched arm. *Nothing is too hard for you. *


Lord I know that whatever comes my way is no surprise to you.  It may seem like a huge mountain to me, but it's all small to you.

I trust you Lord and thank you for solving all my problems when I give them over to you.


----------



## Sashaa08

This song has been on my mind for the past few days. Lots going on, but He is worthy and blessing me in the midst of everything.

YouTube - MARTHA MUNIZZI & SHIELA E. - GLORIOUS


----------



## paradise79

Soooo beautiful, so pure and so true. Thank you Lord for being YOU...that's all today. I love you Jesus.

*Psalms 146

1 Praise ye Jehovah.
Praise Jehovah, O my soul.

2 While I live will I praise Jehovah:
I will sing praises unto my God while I have any being.

3 Put not your trust in princes,
Nor in the son of man, in whom there is no help.

4 His breath goeth forth, he returneth to his earth;
In that very day his thoughts perish.

5 Happy is he that hath the God of Jacob for his help,
Whose hope is in Jehovah his God:

6 Who made heaven and earth,
The sea, and all that in them is;
Who keepeth truth for ever;

7 Who executeth justice for the oppressed;
Who giveth food to the hungry.
Jehovah looseth the prisoners;

8 Jehovah openeth [the eyes of] the blind;
Jehovah raiseth up them that are bowed down;
Jehovah loveth the righteous;

9 Jehovah preserveth the sojourners;
He upholdeth the fatherless and widow;
But the way of the wicked he turneth upside down.

10 Jehovah will reign for ever,
Thy God, O Zion, unto all generations.
Praise ye Jehovah.*


----------



## paradise79

Just to share this with you ladies, yeah no greater love than His . 

YouTube - Fred Hammond - No Greater Love


----------



## PinkPebbles

paradise79 said:


> Just to share this with you ladies, yeah no greater love than His .
> 
> YouTube - Fred Hammond - No Greater Love


 
Beautiful song that soothes the soul....
Lord, thank you for your peace.

*Isaiah 26:3*
You keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on You, because he trusts in You.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 111 (New International Version)

1 Praise the LORD.* 
   I will extol the LORD with all my heart 
   in the council of the upright and in the assembly. 

 2 Great are the works of the LORD; 
   they are pondered by all who delight in them. 
3 Glorious and majestic are his deeds, 
   and his righteousness endures forever. 
4 He has caused his wonders to be remembered; 
   the LORD is gracious and compassionate. 
5 He provides food for those who fear him; 
   he remembers his covenant forever. 

 6 He has shown his people the power of his works, 
   giving them the lands of other nations. 
7 The works of his hands are faithful and just; 
   all his precepts are trustworthy. 
8 They are established for ever and ever, 
   enacted in faithfulness and uprightness. 
9 He provided redemption for his people; 
   he ordained his covenant forever— 
   holy and awesome is his name. 

 10 The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom; 
   all who follow his precepts have good understanding. 
   To him belongs eternal praise. 

Thank you for your faithfulness Lord!*


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I have to praise you in advanced! 

I thank you for the Holy Spirit, the inward witness. Lord, you are about to open some doors for your children; some promises are about to manifest that was predestined for 2011; things are about to turn around; some things will begin to shift in the natural realm suddenly.

Lord, thank you for positioning me to receive. Thank you for removing everything that was not of you.

Thank you for the tools, resources, and like-minded people to help me reach the next level.

Thank you Lord Jesus. I know that when much is given, much is required.

*1 Corithians 2:12*
Now we have received not the spirit of the world, but the spirit which is of God; that we might know the things that are freely given to us of God.


----------



## Shimmie

The Spirit of the Lord speaking to my heart...

_Come, let us sing to the Lord!Let us shout joyfully to the Rock of our salvation. Let us come to him with thanksgiving.Let us sing psalms of praise ....._.

And I do praise with all of my heart... our Lord God... Jesus.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Lord I want more of you and less of me.  

singing.....

YouTube - William Murphy III - Empty Me


----------



## Nice Lady

PinkPebbles said:


> Lord, I have to praise you in advanced!
> 
> I thank you for the Holy Spirit, the inward witness. Lord, you are about to open some doors for your children; some promises are about to manifest that was predestined for 2011; things are about to turn around; some things will begin to shift in the natural realm suddenly.
> 
> Lord, thank you for positioning me to receive. Thank you for removing everything that was not of you.
> 
> Thank you for the tools, resources, and like-minded people to help me reach the next level.
> 
> Thank you Lord Jesus. I know that when much is given, much is required.
> 
> *1 Corithians 2:12*
> Now we have received not the spirit of the world, but the spirit which is of God; that we might know the things that are freely given to us of God.


 
*It does seem as it is that time.  You are on point with that. Thanks for posting it and I will hit the Thanks button but it need recognition.*


----------



## Laela

*I thank God for His Word (Romans 12) ...*

1 Therefore, I urge you, brothers and sisters, in view of God’s mercy, to offer your bodies as a living sacrifice, holy and pleasing to God—this is your true and proper worship. 
2 Do not conform to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God’s will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will. 

*I thank Him for my portion...*
3 For by the grace given me I say to every one of you: Do not think of yourself more highly than you ought, but rather think of yourself with sober judgment, in accordance with the faith God has distributed to each of you. 
4 For just as each of us has one body with many members, and these members do not all have the same function, 
5 so in Christ we, though many, form one body, and each member belongs to all the others. 
6 We have different gifts, according to the grace given to each of us. If your gift is prophesying, then prophesy in accordance with your[a] faith; 
7 if it is serving, then serve; if it is teaching, then teach; 
8 if it is to encourage, then give encouragement; if it is giving, then give generously; if it is to lead,* do it diligently; if it is to show mercy, do it cheerfully.

I thank Him for the Love lesson...
9 Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. 
10 Be devoted to one another in love. Honor one another above yourselves. 11 Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord. 12 Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 
13 Share with the Lord’s people who are in need. Practice hospitality.
14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse. 
15 Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn. 
16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be proud, but be willing to associate with people of low position.[c] Do not be conceited.
17 Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everyone. 
18 If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone.
19 Do not take revenge, my dear friends, but leave room for God’s wrath, for it is written: “It is mine to avenge; I will repay,”[d] says the Lord. 
20 On the contrary:
   “If your enemy is hungry, feed him;
   if he is thirsty, give him something to drink.
In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.”[e]

 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good
*


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I thank you for a love that endures all.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 86:8-13*
*8*Among the gods there is none like unto thee, O Lord; neither are there any works like unto thy works. 

*9*All nations whom thou hast made shall come and worship before thee, O Lord; and shall glorify thy name. 

*10*For thou art great, and doest wondrous things: thou art God alone. 

*11*Teach me thy way, O LORD; I will walk in thy truth: unite my heart to fear thy name. 

*12*I will praise thee, O Lord my God, with all my heart: and I will glorify thy name for evermore. 

*13*For great is thy mercy toward me: and thou hast delivered my soul from the lowest hell. 

Thank you Abba Father .


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles said:


> Lord, I have to praise you in advanced!
> 
> I thank you for the Holy Spirit, the inward witness. Lord, you are about to open some doors for your children; some promises are about to manifest that was predestined for 2011; things are about to turn around; some things will begin to shift in the natural realm suddenly.



The very day you wrote this, something HUGE manifested. I've been celebrating and praising all weekend and I have finally calmed down enough to share. I have been promoted at work (higher title and an increase in salary). That right there is enough to be amazing! But what takes it to another level is that God favored me because I was promoted over my current boss(who had been trying to take credit for my work secretly). I knew that God would promote me but I was in awe. Just as PinkPebbles said, it was a sudden shift.

GLORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!  I have been believing for promotion and increase for months and God gave me what I asked for and more.

YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Favor of God


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> The very day you wrote this, something HUGE manifested. I've been celebrating and praising all weekend and I have finally calmed down enough to share. I have been promoted at work (higher title and an increase in salary). That right there is enough to be amazing! But what takes it to another level is that God favored me because I was promoted over my current boss(who had been trying to take credit for my work secretly). I knew that God would promote me but I was in awe. Just as PinkPebbles said, it was a sudden shift.
> 
> GLORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I have been believing for promotion and increase for months and God gave me what I asked for and more.
> 
> YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Favor of God


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> The very day you wrote this, something HUGE manifested. I've been celebrating and praising all weekend and I have finally calmed down enough to share. I have been promoted at work (higher title and an increase in salary). That right there is enough to be amazing! But what takes it to another level is that God favored me because I was promoted over my current boss(who had been trying to take credit for my work secretly). I knew that God would promote me but I was in awe. Just as PinkPebbles said, it was a sudden shift.
> 
> GLORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I have been believing for promotion and increase for months and God gave me what I asked for and more.
> 
> YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Favor of God


 
Sashaa08 - I rejoice with you!
Our God is good _ALL_ the time...I truly believe 2011 is the year for extra-measure manifestation; and fruition for a lot of God's children. 

It doesn't matter what your current situation looks like; stand on the word and the promise; and in everything give praise and thanks to God.

God has been speaking to spirit and this is not the time to complain, this is not the time to give up, this is not the time to associate with the doubters, this is not the time to judge things based on past experiences; BUT rejoice, and again rejoice!!!!

I didn't mean to be preachy...but I had to get it out!!!

Let the Redeemed rejoice!!!!


----------



## Sashaa08

Sister, you get as preachy as you want to! It looked impossible, in fact, it looked like I was going to be waiting for another 6 or 7 months but God turned it around. I make my boast in the Lord-see how mighty our God is?! Is there nothing too hard for Him?! He can do it all! Keep praising, keep confessing your promises-it works!! 

I hope I can encourage somebody who reads this to keep pushing ahead and praising through obstacles and conflict. Break through is coming! This is just the beginning but I definitely couldn't keep such a wonderful blessing from my sisters here.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

PinkPebbles said:


> Sashaa08 - I rejoice with you!
> Our God is good _ALL_ the time...I truly believe 2011 is the year for extra-measure manifestation; and fruition for a lot of God's children.
> 
> It doesn't matter what your current situation looks like; stand on the word and the promise; and in everything give praise and thanks to God.
> 
> God has been speaking to spirit and this is not the time to complain, this is not the time to give up, this is not the time to associate with the doubters, this is not the time to judge things based on past experiences; BUT rejoice, and again rejoice!!!!
> 
> I didn't mean to be preachy...but I had to get it out!!!
> 
> Let the Redeemed rejoice!!!!


 


Sashaa08 said:


> Sister, you get as preachy as you want to! It looked impossible, in fact, it looked like I was going to be waiting for another 6 or 7 months but God turned it around. I make my boast in the Lord-see how mighty our God is?! Is there nothing too hard for Him?! He can do it all! Keep praising, keep confessing your promises-it works!!
> 
> I hope I can encourage somebody who reads this to keep pushing ahead and praising through obstacles and conflict. Break through is coming! This is just the beginning but I definitely couldn't keep such a wonderful blessing from my sisters here.


 
  &   

I really needed these posts today.  I woke up today feeling really blah.  I'm waiting on a breakthru that I've been waiting on for over 2yrs.  I know my time is not God's time.  It just gets difficult to focus on what's on the other side when so much time continues to pass.

I KNOW he's able and that he'll show up on time. Thanks so much for sharing your testimony Sashaa.


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> &
> 
> I really needed these posts today. I woke up today feeling really blah. I'm waiting on a breakthru that I've been waiting on for over 2yrs. I know my time is not God's time. It just gets difficult to focus on what's on the other side when so much time continues to pass.
> 
> *I KNOW he's able and that he'll show up on time.* Thanks so much for sharing your testimony Sashaa.


 
Indeed He is able!!!!

My friend just announced her new job! She has been unemployed for 5 months.

Thank you Lord Jesus for the harvest, and the rain!

Hallelujah !!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 16:7-9 (New International Version)

7 I will praise the LORD, who counsels me; 
   even at night my heart instructs me. 
8 I keep my eyes always on the LORD. 
   With him at my right hand, I will not be shaken. 

 9 Therefore my heart is glad and my tongue rejoices; 
   my body also will rest secure,


----------



## Laela

awww...now, did you do some somersaults at home? LOL

All glory to God, and Congratulations on your promotion!!   

  




Sashaa08 said:


> The very day you wrote this, something HUGE manifested. I've been celebrating and praising all weekend and I have finally calmed down enough to share. I have been promoted at work (higher title and an increase in salary). That right there is enough to be amazing! But what takes it to another level is that God favored me because I was promoted over my current boss(who had been trying to take credit for my work secretly). I knew that God would promote me but I was in awe. Just as PinkPebbles said, it was a sudden shift.
> 
> GLORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!  I have been believing for promotion and increase for months and God gave me what I asked for and more.
> 
> YouTube - Martha Munizzi - Favor of God


----------



## paradise79

Good news, sash' and PP that's really good for your friend.

Oh dear Sashaa, I'm so happy for you, well done. Yes, He is faithful and keeps His words. 
Rejoicing with you and singing praises so high tonight for my brother who was unemployed (a stable real one) for......months, years may be. he has been called for a 3 months mission. It's not a permanent one but it's so hard and the case seemed hopeless that this temporary position is still a blessing.

Our prayers are not vain, for we express our desire to get closer to the Lord and live in Jesus' love. It's only by your grace, Lord ; there would be nothing, no one without you Precious Jesus. I keep say that I strongly believe in Him but the things He is doing are always higher and sweeter than what I could imagine....singing "he is an awesome God, God...."
YouTube - Fred Hammond Unstoppable Love 2009 Awesome God


----------



## Nice Lady

*2011 is going to be a great year as PinkPebbles said*--God will unleash his goodness and it will be evidence of his goodness and greatness to others.  We will be able to share that goodness with others.

*Daniel 4:2-3 NLT*

2 I want you all to know about the miraculous signs and wonders the Most High has performed for me.

3 How great are his signs, how powerful his wonders! His kingdom will last forever, his rule through all generations.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*1 John 2:17*

*17*And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: *but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.*

Father God, you are Holy. May You be glorified forever and ever...

Thank you for what you have done and continue to do; You are the vine and I am the branch, without You I can do nothing.

Thank you Lord Jesus that I abide in You :heart2:

singing...:reddancer:
YouTube - GLORY TO GLORY - FRED HAMMOND ~~ music only


----------



## Sashaa08

Paradise79-that is wonderful news about your brother!! I hear the abundance of rain...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Isaiah 51:11

Those who have been ransomed by the LORD will return. They will enter Jerusalem singing, crowned with everlasting joy. Sorrow and mourning will disappear, and they will be filled with joy and gladness.

I thank you Father that today's discouragement will be replaced by tomorrow's joy.


----------



## ultrasuede

Sashaa08 said:


> Sister, you get as preachy as you want to! It looked impossible, in fact, it looked like I was going to be waiting for another 6 or 7 months but God turned it around. I make my boast in the Lord-see how mighty our God is?! Is there nothing too hard for Him?! He can do it all! Keep praising, keep confessing your promises-it works!!
> 
> I hope I can encourage somebody who reads this to keep pushing ahead and praising through obstacles and conflict. Break through is coming! This is just the beginning but I definitely couldn't keep such a wonderful blessing from my sisters here.



Praise the Lord, Sashaa so happy to read your testimony about your promotion. I really am encouraged. Congratulations !


----------



## Sashaa08

Isaiah 40:27-31 (The Message)
27-31Why would you ever complain, O Jacob, 
   or, whine, Israel, saying,
"God has lost track of me. 
   He doesn't care what happens to me"?
Don't you know anything? Haven't you been listening?
God doesn't come and go. God lasts. 
   He's Creator of all you can see or imagine.
He doesn't get tired out, doesn't pause to catch his breath. 
   And he knows everything, inside and out.
He energizes those who get tired, 
   gives fresh strength to dropouts.
For even young people tire and drop out, 
   young folk in their prime stumble and fall.
But those who wait upon God get fresh strength. 
   They spread their wings and soar like eagles,
They run and don't get tired, 
   they walk and don't lag behind. 

YouTube - Fred Hammond ft John P Kee They That Wait Fresh Remix


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 84:11 (New International Version)

11 For the LORD God is a sun and shield; 
   the LORD bestows favor and honor; 
no good thing does he withhold 
   from those whose walk is blameless. 

Father I'm so thankful for your favor.  When all odds look like they are against me in the natural, you are working it out in the supernatural!


----------



## paradise79

I'm going to sing your praise and shout out what you did for me and what you're working on. I'm covered by your holy blood and I do know I don't even deserve one single it of it. But the thruth is I'l loved by you, precious lamb. your blood washed my sins away and you're guiding my path. Times are rough but I'm still here because you're by my side and every sunrise is a smile you put on my face for a new day. Every time the wind blows, I can feel your presence and can hear you whispering how much you love and care for me. 

You're precious, you're The One and Ultimate King of everything. Thank you in advance for my future and be praised for what you're planning for me.
YouTube - Fred Hammond - Lord, How I Love You


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 67--Praise is so energizing! *
*1*May God have pity on us and bless us!
      May he smile on us. 
 *2*Then your ways will be known on earth,
      your salvation throughout all nations. 
 *3*Let everyone give thanks to you, O God.
Let everyone give thanks to you.
*4*Let the nations be glad and sing joyfully
   because you judge everyone with justice
      and guide the nations on the earth. 
 *5*Let the people give thanks to you, O God.
Let all the people give thanks to you.
*6*The earth has yielded its harvest.
May God, our God, bless us.
*7*May God bless us,
   and may all the ends of the earth worship him.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hebrews 4:16

Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may
receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.


I'm so glad that I can come to you with confidence, Father.  I know that you will never turn your back on me.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Colossians 2:6-7
**6* So then, just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live your lives in him, *7* rooted and built up in him, strengthened in the faith as you were taught, and *overflowing with thankfulness.* 

Lord, thank you for this Day! 

Thank you for waking me up with great expectations! I'm in your hands :Blush2:.

Love this song...
YouTube - Marvin Sapp | He Has His Hands On You


----------



## nicolesanjuan

The Lord is my Light and Salvation 
Whom shall I fear, Whom shall I be afraid
The Lord is my Light and Salvation
Whom shall I fear, Whom shall I be afraid
I will wait for you, I will wait for you

I will remain 
confident in this
I will see the goodness of the Lord (repeat)

We set our hope on you 
We set our hope on your Love
We set our hope on the One
Who is the EVERLASTING
Go-o-o-od
You are the everlasting, Go-o-o-od



This is my song of Praise and Worship.....awesome song 
Psalm 42-Hope thou in God, For I shall yet praise HIm


----------



## Sashaa08

PinkPebbles-that song is beautiful!

Nicolesanjuan-"I will see the goodness of the Lord" Yes WE will see the goodness of the Lord!

Between this thread and the "Names of God" thread, I am gonna have worship service in my office!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Sashaa08 said:


> PinkPebbles-that song is beautiful!
> 
> Nicolesanjuan-"I will see the goodness of the Lord" Yes WE will see the goodness of the Lord!
> 
> Between this thread and the "Names of God" thread, *I am gonna have worship service in my office*!


 
Sashaa08 - I felt the same way as I listened to that song....the song is full of God's glory!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 9:1-2 (New International Version)


1 I will give thanks to you, LORD, with all my heart; 
   I will tell of all your wonderful deeds. 
2 I will be glad and rejoice in you; 
   I will sing the praises of your name, O Most High.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (New International Version)

16 Be joyful always; 17 pray continually; 18 give thanks in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus. 


I thank you God because you are mighty and powerful. Even as I walk through the wilderness, I will praise you.


----------



## paradise79

@* icn*, Amen and thanks that's my favourite quote in the Bible. it says it all and has been so powerful in rough times and good times also. It has helped in so many aspects of my faith and my mission for it's attached to other quotes that make it so deep and true.

Praise Him in ALL circumstances and give thanks to the Lord for every single thing in life. Today, I'm going to praise you more than yesterday and the praise of tomorrow will be higher.

 [it_comes_naturally;12870405]1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (New International Version)

16 Be joyful always; 17 pray continually; 18 give thanks in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus. 


I thank you God because you mighty and powerful. Even as I walk through the wilderness, I will praise you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## it_comes_naturally

1 Chronicles 29:13

Now, our God, we give you thanks, and praise your glorious name.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, you are a *Faithful* *God*. And I just want to say thank you!

*Jeremiah 31:3*
*3*The LORD hath appeared of old unto me, saying, Yea, I have loved thee with an everlasting love: therefore *with lovingkindness have I drawn thee.*


----------



## OhmyKimB

I never looked in this thread, but I've been asking God to teach me how to praise...I love this thread it's helped me so much. I realize that when I praise it's the only time I'm actually free


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Lord there is NO other like you.  I'll never know a love like yours.  I thank you Father for a love that never fails.


Exodus 15:11-13 (New International Version)



11 Who among the gods 
   is like you, LORD? 
Who is like you— 
   majestic in holiness, 
awesome in glory, 
   working wonders? 

12 “You stretch out your right hand, 
   and the earth swallows your enemies. 
13 In your unfailing love you will lead 
   the people you have redeemed. 
In your strength you will guide them 
   to your holy dwelling.


----------



## Sashaa08

it_comes_naturally said:


> Lord there is NO other like you.  I'll never know a love like yours.  I thank you Father for a love that never fails.
> 
> 
> Exodus 15:11-13 (New International Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Who among the gods
> is like you, LORD?
> Who is like you—
> majestic in holiness,
> awesome in glory,
> working wonders?
> 
> 12 “You stretch out your right hand,
> and the earth swallows your enemies.
> 13 In your unfailing love you will lead
> the people you have redeemed.
> In your strength you will guide them
> to your holy dwelling.




One of my favorite passages in the bible. Bragging on God-who is like you, Lord?!  Amen!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, you are worthy to be praised, forever and ever...:reddancer:

*Psalm 63*
*1* You, God, are my God, earnestly I seek you; I thirst for you, my whole being longs for you, in a dry and parched land where there is no water. 

*2* I have seen you in the sanctuary and beheld your power and your glory. 

*3* Because your love is better than life, my lips will glorify you. 

*4* I will praise you as long as I live, and in your name I will lift up my hands. 

*5* I will be fully satisfied as with the richest of foods; with singing lips my mouth will praise you. 

*6* On my bed I remember you; I think of you through the watches of the night. 

*7* Because you are my help, I sing in the shadow of your wings. 

*8* I cling to you; your right hand upholds me.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

singing.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMlo_SVhGSU


----------



## paradise79

*Mat 11
28Come unto me, all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. 30For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. *

Father, how lovely and faithful you are.You keep your promises and still stand here with me. You made oceans and mountains, seas and rivers. You knew each of us even before we were made to earth. You loved us from day 1 and by sending and giving your holy son for sacrifice, to wash out our sins you showed us what the true meaning of love is.

Thanks for being that one, that Only One who can love me, like you do.


----------



## Sashaa08

Psalm 100

1Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands. 

 2Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing. 

 3Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture. 

 4Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name. 

 5For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for wanting to speak to me.  You said your sheep know your voice and a stranger they will not follow.

I want your will for my life.  I will keep a "reigning ear" for a word from you.  I will recognize that still small voice deep in my spirit when you speak.

Thank you Father for your word.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you God for your favor.  Thank you that you are causing people to put me in places they don't want me in.  Thank you Father for victory, graduation and for my new career. 



Call those things which be not as though they were...Romans 4:17


(please touch and agree with me ladies)


----------



## Laela

Don't you just love when God paves the way? I touch and agree with you! His *best *is already promised to you...




it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you God for your favor.  Thank you that you are causing people to put me in places they don't want me in.  Thank you Father for victory, graduation and for my new career.
> 
> 
> 
> Call those things which be not as though they were...Romans 4:17
> 
> 
> (please touch and agree with me ladies)


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Laela said:


> Don't you just love when God paves the way? I touch and agree with you! His *best *is already promised to you...


 


..........


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord for knowledge, to know that when we lift up our hearts above any troubles, we're elevated into You Presence and Power ..  You inhabit (dwell in) our Praises... 

Psalms 22 (Amplified Bible)
_To the Chief Musician; set to [the tune of] Aijeleth Hashshahar [the hind of the morning dawn]. A Psalm of David.
_
1 [a]MY GOD, my God, why have You forsaken me? Why are You so far from helping me, and from the words of my groaning?(A)

2 O my God, I cry in the daytime, but You answer not; and by night I am not silent or find no rest.

3 _But You are holy, O You Who dwell in [the holy place where] the praises of Israel [are offered]._

4 Our fathers trusted in You; they trusted (leaned on, relied on You, and were confident) and You delivered them.

5 They cried to You and were delivered; they trusted in, leaned on, and confidently relied on You, and were not ashamed or confounded or disappointed.

6 But I am a worm, and no man; I am the scorn of men, and despised by the people.(B)

7 All who see me laugh at me and mock me; they shoot out the lip, they shake the head, saying,(C)

8 He trusted and rolled himself on the Lord, that He would deliver him. Let Him deliver him, seeing that He delights in him!(D) . . .


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father that I am MORE than a conqueror!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ryop64-c_M


----------



## Laela

Thank you God for such a beautiful, sunny day.. Maker of Heaven and Earth, Your Will be done this day. 

I agree, ICN, we are more than Conquerors.  

Romans 8:16 _The Spirit itself beareth witness with our spirit, that we are the children of God: _


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 61:8 (New International Version)

8 Then I will ever sing in praise of your name 
   and fulfill my vows day after day.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thanks forever for the gift of your Son which brings so many liberties and restored the way life should be. God's goodwill was Jesus entering the earth.*

*Luke 2:13-14 NKJV:* And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying: *"Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, goodwill toward men." *


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 63 1-4


1 A psalm of David, regarding a time when David was in the wilderness of Judah. O God, you are my God; I earnestly search for you. My soul thirsts for you; my whole body longs for you in this parched and weary land where there is no water. 

2 I have seen you in your sanctuary and gazed upon your power and glory.

3 Your unfailing love is better to me than life itself; how I praise you! 

4 I will honor you as long as I live, lifting up my hands to you in prayer.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Praise also restores the joy of your salvation.*

*Psalm 95 NCV *

 1 Come, let's sing for joy to the Lord. 
       Let's shout praises to the Rock who saves us.
 2 Let's come to him with thanksgiving. 
       Let's sing songs to him,
 3 because the Lord is the great God, 
       the great King over all gods.
 4 The deepest places on earth are his, 
       and the highest mountains belong to him.
 5 The sea is his because he made it, 
       and he created the land with his own hands. 

 6 Come, let's worship him and bow down. 
       Let's kneel before the Lord who made us, 
 7 because he is our God 
       and we are the people he takes care of, 
       the sheep that he tends.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful Lord, that you have given me favor. ICN, I hear you-God can cause people to bless you and promote you and they don't know why!

I am grateful for peace of mind that money cannot buy. I am thankful for God giving me wisdom and discernment. I appreciate that everyday You give me more reasons to love, serve, and worship You!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

This is my first post in this thread. I am sooo tardy for the party. 

I am thankful to God for helping me restore my joy. I fell into a pit for a minute but I am beginning to embrace that, in time, all things will make sense and all things will work together for good. 

I am thankful to God that if I diligently seek his face, he will cause my surroundings to shift so that I have hope. That I do not have to be anxious about the things I desire. My hope and trust is in Him and he will supply all my needs. 

I am also thankful to God for correcting my heart so that in spite of the good things that are happening to me, my focus is still on Him. I know all good things come from him so we would I stray? He has changed my heart to reminder the past and how it was like without Him. I would get what I thought I wanted and leave God behind. Now that I know for sure what its like without him, I never want to go back there. Ever. So thank you Lord for a change in heart.


----------



## paradise79

What a lovely and awesome God you are, Father....Thank you Lord, for being for THE GUIDE, THE MAKER, THE GIVER, THE PROVIDER. Your endless love is the greatest gift of all and I can't get enough of it. 

Thanks for letting me dig deep into that ocean of love, mercy and grace. You're just what I need, you are everything I need, you are the only water that can quench my thirst.

Holy Jesus, you renewed me, you paid the price for me.....you justified me and I'll praise your name forever.Thank Lord!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX1zjOWjzdg


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for your protection and divine intervention.


----------



## Laela

Thank YOU Lord, for my mountain!  _Selah_~ 

Psalms 46:
1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;

3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. _Selah~_.

4 There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High.

5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.

6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted.

7 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. _Selah~_.

8 Come, behold the works of the LORD, what desolations he hath made in the earth.

9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire.

10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.

11 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. _Selah~_~


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Exodus 15:2 (New Living Translation)

 2 The Lord is my strength and my song;
      he has given me victory.
   This is my God, and I will praise him—
      my father’s God, and I will exalt him!


----------



## Sashaa08

Lord, I thank you for being gracious and kind in all situations. Two family members have had health issues revealed within the past 24 hours but God, I am thankful that You are a healer! I thank You that we have health insurance, intelligent, competent and caring doctors, and that we are blessed with the resources and early detection. We thank you that healing will be yet another witness to Your might, glory, strength, and power!! You are amazing!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for discernment.  I'm thankful that you guide my footsteps.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I'm so happy right now but I'm in a work meeting so I have to remain externally stoic. I placed an order for a DSLR camera on Monday. I saw there was camera options including Pink. Oh my, how girly of me. I went to place an order and they were all gone. Sad face. I settled for a purple camera. Still girly. Still happy. I just received an email saying they miscounted the purple cameras and they are sending me a pink one. If I didn't want it, I could cancel my order. WHAT!?!?! Of course I want it. Send send send. 

Lesson learned: delight in the Lord, surrender your agenda, and he will give your deepest desire even down the the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## it_comes_naturally

1 Chronicles 16:9 (New Living Translation)


9 Sing to him; yes, sing his praises.
  Tell everyone about his wonderful deeds.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you Lord for being a faithful father and friend. He upholds me-He is my friend and my fortress, my refuge!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4Welz1qu48


----------



## paradise79

@ sashaa, yesssss He is!!!

Thank you Lord for being you, for being here and there. I missed the rendez-vous you gave me a while ago but you still stand there , waiting for me to come back home. I turned my back to you and look the other way but still, you keep whispering my name and telling how much you love me and care. You waited till the day I opened my eyes and found out you were still around and was still watching over me :wow:. You did that because that was your promise and you are a faithful God. 

Thanks for still knocking at my door (heart) despite what I was doing. I had to go through all this to understand what you mean by loving me, paying the price, saving me. You didn't force me because you've paid for me, no instead your arms remain wide-opened and your love was and is still shinning down on me. I'm still struggling but today I can see and I know by your holy blood, that it may be difficult but I will finally have the victory .

You are the awesome and amazing God, for me and for each of your children. Yes you love us, the true, pure and authentic love. Thanks Father .


----------



## it_comes_naturally

1 Chronicles 29:13 (New American Standard Bible)


13"Now therefore, our God, we thank You, and praise Your glorious name.


----------



## Laela

He is so worthy to be praised! All day, every day.... Hallelujah!






it_comes_naturally said:


> 1 Chronicles 29:13 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> 
> 13"Now therefore, our God, we thank You, and praise Your glorious name.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for the ups and the downs.  I know in the end I will be made stronger.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God is in the Restoration Business:*

*Jeremiah 33:11 NLT

* The joyful voices of bridegrooms and brides will be heard again, along with the  joyous songs of people bringing thanksgiving offerings to the Lord. They will sing, ‘*Give thanks to the Lord of  Heaven’s Armies, for the Lord is good.  His faithful love  endures forever!’ *For I will restore the prosperity of this land to what it was in the past,  says the Lord.


----------



## Laela

Psalms 35


1  Plead my cause, O LORD, with them that strive with me:
         fight against them that fight against me. 


2  Take hold of shield and buckler,
         and stand up for mine help. 


3  Draw out also the spear,
         and stop the way against them that persecute me: 
say unto my soul, I am thy salvation. 


4  Let them be confounded and put to shame
         that seek after my soul: 
let them be turned back and brought to confusion 
that devise my hurt. 


5  Let them be as chaff before the wind:
         and let the angel of the LORD chase them. 


6  Let their way be dark and slippery:
         and let the angel of the LORD persecute them. 


7  For without cause have they hid for me their net in a pit,
         which without cause they have digged for my soul. 


8  Let destruction come upon him at unawares;
         and let his net that he hath hid catch himself: 
into that very destruction let him fall. 


9  And my soul shall be joyful in the LORD:
         it shall rejoice in his salvation. 


10  All my bones shall say,
         LORD, who is like unto thee, 
which deliverest the poor from him that is too strong for him, 
yea, the poor and the needy from him that spoileth him? 


11  False witnesses did rise up;
         they laid to my charge things that I knew not. 


12  They rewarded me evil for good to the spoiling of my soul.

13  But as for me, when they were sick,
         my clothing was sackcloth: 
I humbled my soul with fasting; 
and my prayer returned into mine own bosom. 


14  I behaved myself as though he had been my friend or brother:
         I bowed down heavily, as one that mourneth for his mother. 


15  But in mine adversity they rejoiced,
         and gathered themselves together: 
yea, the abjects gathered themselves together against me, 
and I knew it not; 
they did tear me, and ceased not: 


16  with hypocritical mockers in feasts,
         they gnashed upon me with their teeth. 


17  Lord, how long wilt thou look on?
         Rescue my soul from their destructions, 
my darling from the lions. 


18  I will give thee thanks in the great congregation:
         I will praise thee among much people. 


19  Let not them that are mine enemies wrongfully rejoice over me:
         neither let them wink with the eye that hate me without a cause. Ps. 69.4 · Joh. 15.25  


20  For they speak not peace:
         but they devise deceitful matters against them that are quiet in the land. 


21  Yea, they opened their mouth wide against me,
         and said, Aha, aha, our eye hath seen it. 


22  This thou hast seen, O LORD: keep not silence:
         O Lord, be not far from me. 


23  Stir up thyself, and awake to my judgment,
         even unto my cause, my God and my Lord. 


24  Judge me, O LORD my God, according to thy righteousness;
         and let them not rejoice over me. 


25  Let them not say in their hearts,
         Ah, so would we have it: 
let them not say, We have swallowed him up. 


26  Let them be ashamed and brought to confusion together
         that rejoice at mine hurt: 
let them be clothed with shame and dishonor 
that magnify themselves against me. 


27 _* Let them shout for joy, and be glad,
         that favor my righteous cause: 
yea, let them say continually, 
Let the LORD be magnified, 
which hath pleasure in the prosperity of his servant. *_ 

28  And my tongue shall speak of thy righteousness
         and of thy praise all the day long.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father that I am able to release the "ravens" in my life.  No room for doves if I've got a bunch of ravens hanging around.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God always restores and rebuilds*. It is so important as Ezra that we rise up with boldness and do what God asks us to do to help others.  *It brings glory and honor to his name:*

*Ezra 3:10-12*

*10* When the builders completed the foundation of the Lord’s Temple, the priests put on their robes and took their places to blow their trumpets. And the Levites, descendants of Asaph, clashed their cymbals to praise the Lord, just as King David had prescribed. 

*11* *With praise and thanks, they sang this song to the Lord: *

*   “He is so good!
      His faithful love for Israel endures forever!” *
*   Then all the people gave a great shout, praising the Lord because the foundation of the Lord’s Temple had been laid. * 
 *12* But many of the older priests, Levites, and other leaders who had seen the first Temple wept aloud when they saw the new Temple’s foundation. *The others, however, were shouting for joy. *


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for your word.  I am grateful that whatever I have a problem with, you have an answer for it in your word.


----------



## Nice Lady

*There is joyous singing, shouting, and dancing*; so, it must mean there are other forms that are not joyous.  Well, I hope every single women who participates in this challenge along with lurker experiences your great joy.  *You want us to live in joy. It adds more meaning to life.*

*Isaiah 12:2-6 NLT*
 2 See, God has come to save me.
      I will trust in him and not be afraid.
   The Lord God is my strength and my song;
      he has given me victory.” 
 3 *With joy you will drink deeply
      from the fountain of salvation!
* 4 In that wonderful day you will sing:
      “Thank the Lord! Praise his name!
   Tell the nations what he has done.
      Let them know how mighty he is!
5 Sing to the Lord, for he has done wonderful things.
      Make known his praise around the world.
6 *Let all the people of Jerusalem shout his praise with joy!
      For great is the Holy One of Israel who lives among you.”*


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for your protection.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you Lord for abundance and overflow!  I thank you that every day, I am greeted with new opportunities and possibilities.  I also thank You for surrounding me with love, support, and positive energy. I am so grateful that everyday Your patience and generosity is new.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father that you have not given me a spirit of fear.  Thank you for peace that has surpassed all understanding.

Thank you Father for second chances and for bringing opportunities back to me full circle.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 100:4-5 (New International Version)

4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving 
   and his courts with praise; 
   give thanks to him and praise his name. 
5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; 
   his faithfulness continues through all generations.


----------



## Sashaa08

it_comes_naturally said:


> Psalm 100:4-5 (New International Version)
> 
> 4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving
> and his courts with praise;
> give thanks to him and praise his name.
> 5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever;
> his faithfulness continues through all generations.



I love, love, LOVE this passage!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdrBB0yb-Mo


----------



## Nice Lady

*Praise and worship gives us a chance to reverence the Father and sometimes, even brings the victory*.  *If we stay focused and don't get distracted from the Word of God, we will gain the victory over any arena that attempts to kill, steal, destroy or annihilate us*.  I am really liking Psalm 20, I said *I wouldn't but why not?*

 1 *In times of trouble, may the Lord answer your cry.
      May the name of the God of Jacob keep you safe from all harm.
 2 May he send you help from his sanctuary
      and strengthen you from Jerusalem.*
* 3 May he remember all your gifts
      and look favorably on your burnt offerings.
 4 May he grant your heart’s desires
      and make all your plans succeed.
 5 May we shout for joy when we hear of your victory
      and raise a victory banner in the name of our God.
   May the Lord answer all your prayers.*
* 6 Now I know that the Lord rescues his anointed king.
      He will answer him from his holy heaven
      and rescue him by his great power.
 7 Some nations boast of their chariots and horses,
      but we boast in the name of the Lord our God.
 8 Those nations will fall down and collapse,
      but we will rise up and stand firm.*
* 9 Give victory to our king, O Lord!
      Answer our cry for help.*

*Furthermore, thank you to everyone that posts affirmation like comments and even encouraging words--it really helps and stirs up faith on the inside. I love you guys!*


----------



## Sashaa08

Powerful, Nice Lady!  And I love you, too, dear sister.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiB9HT0g5PQ&feature=related


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for fighting my battles.  I praise your name that they are all won!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that where my strength stops, yours begins.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you Lord for protecting me and covering me. You've had my back on so many levels and always looking out for me. I can't even begin to explain how good it feels to know You will never forsake me. I love You!


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father God for your Covenant, sealed with the Blood of Your Precious Son, Jesus, which cannot be broken. I cannot give up on You!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for working behind the scenes.  When it's not visible that things will be ok, I'm thankful that you haven't forsaken me.


----------



## Sashaa08

This song was on my heart today and this was the only video I could find....

When the praises of God go up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2_i8plNYGM&feature=related


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you God that your promises are yes and amen!


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you Lord for delivering me out of what is to come.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for peace.


----------



## Sashaa08

Lord, I am thank You for protection, guidance, and discernment.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that even though I can't see around the corner, I can trust you to make my crooked places straight.  I can only see one step at a time, but I'll step out on faith.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you God for protecting me from the storm and bringing me into the sun light. I love you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79055I6o-NQ&feature=related


----------



## Sashaa08

Abdijz said:


> Thank you God for protecting me from the storm and bringing me into the sun light. I love you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79055I6o-NQ&feature=related



Thanks for posting this song-never heard it before, but I really enjoyed it!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for my win!  It's only through your favor that this can come to pass.  I'm grateful that this battle is yours and not mine.  I'll praise your name for the rest of my life!!!  All will know your glory!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Jesus, I thank you for the blood.  A blood that is covering me.  A blood that will NEVER lose it's power.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you Lord for peace of mind. While there are storms raging all around me, You are keeping me safe, secluded, and serene.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you God that your word will never return void.  If you said it, it will come to pass.  I'm so grateful that I can STAND on your word.


----------



## Laela

wow! this thread is going *strong*..... Amein 
(*PinkPebbles*, where are you??) 

Psalms 8 was a blessing all afternoon. Sharing one of my fave songs by one of my fave singers. God's best to you praising Ladies and to all who are reading this thread! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuXB1a3NBCw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCkEkueBPtc



_*Psalm 8*

1 *O LORD, our Lord, how excellent is thy name in all the earth!* who hast set thy glory above the heavens.

2 Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings hast thou ordained strength because of thine enemies, that thou mightest still the enemy and the avenger.

3 When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained;

4 What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him?

5 For thou hast made him a little lower than the angels, and hast crowned him with glory and honour.

6 Thou madest him to have dominion over the works of thy hands; thou hast put all things under his feet:

7 All sheep and oxen, yea, and the beasts of the field;

8 The fowl of the air, and the fish of the sea, and whatsoever passeth through the paths of the seas.

9 *O LORD our Lord, how excellent is thy name in all the earth!*_


----------



## Laela

it_comes_naturally said:


> Jesus, I thank you for the blood.  A blood that is covering me.  A blood that will NEVER lose it's power.


----------



## Sashaa08

it_comes_naturally said:


> I thank you God that your word will never return void.  If you said it, it will come to pass.  I'm so grateful that I can STAND on your word.



Timely word, It Comes Naturally!  I know that God's words will come to pass and every promise that He gives to us will manifest! 

I too am grateful that God is not a man that He should lie-that we can rely and stand on His word.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Praise causes things to change in the spiritual realm on our behalf for the good.  It shifts our focus from ourselves onto God.*

*Psalm 47*​
 1 Clap your hands, all you nations;  
   shout to God with cries of joy.  
 2 For the LORD Most High is  awesome, 
   the great King over all the earth. 
3 He subdued nations under us, 
   peoples under our  feet. 
4 He chose our inheritance  for us, 
   the pride of Jacob, whom he loved. 
 5 God has ascended amid shouts of  joy, 
   the LORD amid the sounding of trumpets. 
6 Sing praises to God, sing praises; 
   sing praises to  our King, sing praises. 
7 For God  is the King of all the earth; 
   sing to him a psalm of praise.  
 8 God reigns over the nations;  
   God is seated on his holy throne. 
9 The nobles of the nations assemble 
   as the people  of the God of Abraham, 
for the kings  of the earth belong to God; 
   he is greatly exalted.


----------



## PinkPebbles

This week has marked my 30 day consecration.

Thank you Lord that you are Mighty, a Healer, Deliverer, Protector, Provider.

Thank you Lord for your angels that surround me; you keep me in perfect peace. You are my refugee, fortress, shield, and strength; my God in whom I trust!

Thank you Lord for your outstretched arm and for fighting against those that fight against me. You are Sovereign, Holy, Lord of lords, and King of kings.

Father God, there is none like you. Your love is everlasting and enduring. Your presence brings me tears of joy.

A wonderful Father you are, awesome, and magnificent. 

I am blessed to know You and abide in You. My strength and peace comes from You. Apart from you I can do nothing, but with You all things are possible. 

Thank you Lord for what you to continue to do in my life. Your name shall continue to be glorified and honored forever and ever. 

*Psalm 23*
*1*The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want. 


*2*He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 

*3*He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 

*4*Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 

*5*Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 

*6*Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

singing....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAFplCTUmBI&feature=related


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that I don't have to take man's answer as truth.  I'm so grateful that YOU have the final say.


Romans 3:4 International Standard Version 

Of course not! God is true, even if everyone else is a liar. As it is written, "You are right when you speak, and win your case when you go into court."


----------



## Laela

Why I Praise Almighty God:

Very simply, because He is worthy of my praise ( 1 Chron. 16:25; Rev. 5:11-14). He is the Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the End, the King of kings and Lord of lords. He is our Creator, Provider, Healer, Redeemer, Judge, Defender and much more. 

Amein! Beautiful Sunday...


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you, Lord for protection. You show me the way to go and provide counsel and guidance at every hour of the day and night. You are never to busy to hear my call. I thank You for surrounding me with loving family and friends who encourage and support me. What marvelous things You have done!


----------



## Laela

I thank you Lord that no one knows me but You. Like Momma says, "The Lord and I have a good thing going"  So much so that I sleep sweetly at night, even when the waves toss to and fro. You slept well during that storm, with not a care in the world. Now, that's Blessed Assurance. Thank you for being the Example... I follow.

The Lord is the strength of my life... (Psalms 27)


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela, I love that! "Me and the Lord have a good thing going!" 

Lord, I am thankful that Jesus shed His blood not only for my salvation but to redeem me completely-redeem everything that we lost in the fall from grace. Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends. John 15:13.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father for forgiveness.  I'm thankful that you don't hold my past sins against me and I can move forward without condemnation.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am grateful that You walk in front of me and make the crooked places straight. Your word is a lamp unto my feet and light unto my path.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that your word says you'll never put more on me than I can bear. Praise God for knowing my "breaking point".


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I'm overwhelmed with joy that you are a Faithful God!

When the storms of life appear to overtake me, You show up and remind me that You alone, are in control. 

Thank you that your word is active and alive in my life! You are the same God on yesterday, today, and forevermore.

I bless your Holy name.

*1 Corinthians 9:24-25*
 24 Do you not know that those who run in a race all run, but one receives the prize? Run in such a way that you may obtain _it._ 

25 And everyone who competes _for the prize_ is temperate in all things. Now they _do it_ to obtain a perishable crown, but we _for_ an imperishable _crown._


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I'm so thankful that God is a promise keeper.  Thank you Father that no man can curse what you have already blessed.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Lord that you allow our tests and trials to be turned into testimonies!

You are the Rock of my salvation; in You I move and have my being, _Glory_!

*Galatians 6:9*
*9* And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart.

*Hebrews 10*
*35* Therefore do not cast away your confidence, which has great reward. 

*36* For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise:


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank You, Lord for giving me something that I have desired and longed for. I am grateful that because You have given it to me, that no man will be able to take it away. You will give me the grace, humility, and discernment to handle this blessing!

Psalm 37:3-4

Trust in the LORD and do good; 
dwell in the land and enjoy safe pasture. 
Take delight in the LORD, 
and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that you are able to do exceedly and abundantly above what I could think or image.  Even though I may not be able to see how my situation could turn around, I'm so grateful that I don't have to figure it out.  You had a solution before the problem even came about.

Thank you God for victory!


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you for giving me a reason to sing and dance!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Heavenly Father for reminding me why Jesus laid down his life, and was resurrected on the third day. It wasn't by accident or coincidence the shedding of His blood.

Thank you Lord that I can plead the blood of Jesus over my life, and circumstances. 

Thank you Lord...there is healing, protection, provision, deliverance, peace, power, and breakthroughs in the blood of Jesus.

Thank you Lord that I'm covered under the blood of Jesus, the Lamb of God :heart2:

Glory!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank you for your presence--great honor! Thank you for the Holy Spirit inside which gives us the victory and overcome in this life.  *

*Psalm 50:23 NKJV*
*"Whoever offers praise glorifies Me; and to him who orders his conduct alright I will show the salvation of God."*


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 52:9 (NIV)

9 For what you have done I will always praise you in the presence of your faithful people. And I will hope in your name, for your name is good.


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> *I thank you Father that you are able to do exceedly and abundantly above what I could think or image.* Even though I may not be able to see how my situation could turn around, *I'm so grateful that I don't have to figure it out. You had a solution before the problem even came about.*
> 
> Thank you God for victory!


 
It_comes_naturally - I had to quote your post today and say Glory unto God!

Lord, I thank you in advanced for the victory; You are well able to perform your promises!!!

I thank you that You move on our behalf because of our faith and trust in You!

Glory to God!

*Hebrews 11*
29 By faith they passed through the Red Sea as by dry _land,_ _whereas_ the Egyptians, attempting _to do so_, were drowned.

*30* By faith the walls of Jericho fell down after they were encircled for seven days.

*31* By faith the harlot Rahab did not perish with those who did not believe, when she had received the spies with peace. 

For the time would fail me to tell of Gideon and Barak and Samson and Jephthah, also _of_ David and Samuel and the prophets: *33* who through faith subdued kingdoms, worked righteousness, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions, *34* quenched the violence of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, out of weakness were made strong, became valiant in battle, turned to flight the armies of the aliens. *35* Women received their dead raised to life again. 

*11* By faith Sarah herself also received strength to conceive seed, and she bore a child[b] when she was past the age, because she judged Him faithful who had promised.

*7* By faith Noah, being divinely warned of things not yet seen, moved with godly fear, prepared an ark for the saving of his household, by which he condemned the world and became heir of the righteousness which is according to faith.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am thankful that God keeps His promises. I am also glad that I don't have to fight any of my battles-I can cast my cares on God and stay in my lane, knowing that He is well able to handle any situation and resolve any problem.


----------



## Zeal

I am thankful that no matter how many dumb thoughts that I have, no matter what it looks like. no matter what it seems like. My Lord is always there for me.


----------



## Laela

*Testimony: *It's my will to keep the faith, to be obedient to God the Father. I'm glad that Abba has my back in every area of life.

Today, I thank Him for an answered prayer: victory in the courthouse ...case dismissed!      I'm seeing victory in other areas, but this one is the most impactful because of the unlikelihood of the outcome. When man says no, God says yes. HE is in control


*Encouragement:* It is my prayer for victory in the lives of every member here, in all areas of their lives. He wants nothing but His best for us. Focusing on Him, enables us to always be victorious in ALL areas of life on this side of Heaven... for He is a God of absolutes. Whatever it is, I encourage you to lay it at the Throne, and trust Him. Don't worry, don't stress...don't let anyone sway you to not trust Him or to give up on Him! Lay ALL your cares on Him, for He is a God of absolutes.  

Be blessed~


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Laela said:


> *Testimony: *It's my will to keep the faith, to be obedient to God the Father. I'm glad that Abba has my back in every area of life.
> 
> Today, I thank Him for an answered prayer: victory in the courthouse ...case dismissed!  I'm seeing victory in other areas, but this one is the most impactful because of the unlikelihood of the outcome. When man says no, God says yes. HE is in control
> 
> 
> *Encouragement:* It is my prayer for victory in the lives of every member here, in all areas of their lives. He wants nothing but His best for us. Focusing on Him, enables us to always be victorious in ALL areas of life on this side of Heaven... for He is a God of absolutes. Whatever it is, I encourage you to lay it at the Throne, and trust Him. Don't worry, don't stress...don't let anyone sway you to not trust Him or to give up on Him! Lay ALL your cares on Him, for He is a God of absolutes.
> 
> Be blessed~


 

  and


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> *Testimony: *It's my will to keep the faith, to be obedient to God the Father. I'm glad that Abba has my back in every area of life.
> 
> Today, I thank Him for an answered prayer: victory in the courthouse ...case dismissed!  I'm seeing victory in other areas, but this one is the most impactful because of the unlikelihood of the outcome. *When man says no, God says yes. HE is in control*
> 
> 
> *Encouragement:* It is my prayer for victory in the lives of every member here, in all areas of their lives. He wants nothing but His best for us. Focusing on Him, enables us to always be victorious in ALL areas of life on this side of Heaven... for He is a God of absolutes. Whatever it is, I encourage you to lay it at the Throne, and trust Him. Don't worry, don't stress...don't let anyone sway you to not trust Him or to give up on Him! Lay ALL your cares on Him, for He is a God of absolutes.
> 
> Be blessed~


 
Laela - thank you for sharing your testimony!!! I rejoice with you :woohoo2::woohoo2:
God is Faithful!!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I thank you for answered prayers! 

Thank you for giving me a new opportunity at work, and your divine favor. 

You are worthy of the praise!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

_"Do you have any idea how powerful God is? 

Have you ever heard of a teacher like him?

Has anyone ever had to tell him what to do, 
or correct him, saying, 'You did that all wrong!'?

Remember, then, to praise his workmanship, 
which is so often celebrated in song.

Everybody sees it; nobody is too far away to see it.  -----Job 36:22-25 MSG_

Lord God, we praise your workmanship... Thank you Father God for Laela 's victory in court.  Thank you for what you have and are doing in each of the lives here and in mine. 

For this and all we thank you and praise you, in Jesus' Name.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for making a way out of no way.


----------



## Laela

^^ Yes, Lord!

God bless you ladies in this thread... 

Psalm 91
 1 Whoever dwells in the shelter of the Most High
   will rest in the shadow of the Almighty.[a]
2 I will say of the LORD, “He is my refuge and my fortress,
   my God, in whom I trust.”

 3_* Surely he will save you
   from the fowler’s snare
   and from the deadly pestilence.*_
4 He will cover you with his feathers,
   and under his wings you will find refuge;
   his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart.
5 You will not fear the terror of night,
   nor the arrow that flies by day,
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness,
   nor the plague that destroys at midday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side,
   ten thousand at your right hand,
   but it will not come near you.
8 You will only observe with your eyes
   and see the punishment of the wicked.

 9 If you say, “The LORD is my refuge,”
   and you make the Most High your dwelling,
10 no harm will overtake you,
   no disaster will come near your tent.
11 For he will command his angels concerning you
   to guard you in all your ways;
12 they will lift you up in their hands,
   so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.
13 You will tread on the lion and the cobra;
   you will trample the great lion and the serpent.

 14 “Because he* loves me,” says the LORD, “I will rescue him;
   I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name.
15 He will call on me, and I will answer him;
   I will be with him in trouble,
   I will deliver him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him
   and show him my salvation.” 
*


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Lord that you've taught me not despise or discount small beginnings because that's where I learned and grew the most.

Thank you Lord that most of us had to learn how to crawl before we began to walk!

God, you are awesome and magnificent in your own way. Your blessings are valuable and appreciative...:Rose:

_Habakkuk 3:18-19_

_18 Yet I will rejoice in the Lord, I will joy in the God of my salvation._

_19 The Lord God is my strength, and He will make my feet like hinds' feet, and He will make me to walk upon mine high places._


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I thank you Father that your mercies are new everyday.  I'm so glad that you are faithful to forgive us of our sins/mistakes and give us a clean slate.

Thank you for being a God of another chance.


----------



## Laela

Awesome day in the Lord today! Dedicating this song to the young people...the teens, tweens, 20-year-olds ...God is able to keep this generation's eye on Him...Thank you, Lord, for the youths. Hope springs eternal ...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt4lvI7yZPk


----------



## Sashaa08

When one of my blessings manifested in the form of a promotion, I was concerned that I would change and forget that it was God who made it possible and that it would slowly draw me away from Him. I thank God for answering my prayers-I need Him more now than ever and I rely on Him even more! Thank you for being my rock, my shield, my fortress, and my King.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 9:1-2*

1 I will praise _You,_ O LORD, with my whole heart;
         I will tell of all Your marvelous works.

 2 I will be glad and rejoice in You;
         I will sing praise to Your name, O Most High. 

Lord, You are worthy of the praise, honor, and glory because You alone are God - Jehovah!


----------



## Laela

^^ Hey now, Sashaa... how timely are your thoughts! .... that we don't forget God in our prosperity.  Our manifested blessings (victories and miracles) all serve as a testament to others of His good works in our lives, nothing else.  

I thank the Lord for His Word, which He commands to keep as frontlets between my eyes - neither looking to the left, nor to the right. I thank Him for His Holy Spirit, which enables me to do so ... Amein


----------



## Laela

Today, I honor God as I remember my dearly departed sister's birthday. While I miss her so, I thank Abba Father for His help in the raising of her baby boy. It is our will to raise him with all our power and might. I'm crazy about the kid. 
It is our prayer that he becomes a mighty man of God, destined for greatness in the Kingdom of God, to serve Almighty God with his very life and to do good all the days of his life. 

While she is missed on this side of heaven, I'm encouraged to know that she would be pleased. My hearts smiles at the very thought!

((((((((( Gem ))))))))) :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Today, I honor God as I remember my dearly departed sister's birthday. While I miss her so, I thank Abba Father for His help in the raising of her baby boy. It is our will to raise him with all our power and might. I'm crazy about the kid.
> It is our prayer that he becomes a mighty man of God, destined for greatness in the Kingdom of God, to serve Almighty God with his very life and to do good all the days of his life.
> 
> While she is missed on this side of heaven, I'm encouraged to know that she would be pleased. My hearts smiles at the very thought!
> 
> ((((((((( Gem ))))))))) :heart2:



Awwwwwww Laela....   

What embraces me is your 'Forgiving Heart', towards the one who took your sister away.  I have learned so much _about you _and _from you _and 110% of it is your loving and forgiving heart.  

You truly have the love of Jesus abiding in you.  

'Happy Birthday' to your beautiful sister.  How can she not look down and smile with joy on this special day.  

:Rose: for a beautiful "Rose"


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for always meeting my needs.  I thank you for new opportunities.


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> ^^ Hey now, Sashaa... how timely are your thoughts! .... that we don't forget God in our prosperity.  Our manifested blessings (victories and miracles) all serve as a testament to others of His good works in our lives, nothing else.
> 
> I thank the Lord for His Word, which He commands to keep as frontlets between my eyes - neither looking to the left, nor to the right. I thank Him for His Holy Spirit, which enables me to do so ... Amein



 Thanks, Laela! Our blessings are a witness to others-beautifull stated!


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> Today, I honor God as I remember my dearly departed sister's birthday. While I miss her so, I thank Abba Father for His help in the raising of her baby boy. It is our will to raise him with all our power and might. I'm crazy about the kid.
> It is our prayer that he becomes a mighty man of God, destined for greatness in the Kingdom of God, to serve Almighty God with his very life and to do good all the days of his life.
> 
> While she is missed on this side of heaven, I'm encouraged to know that she would be pleased. My hearts smiles at the very thought!
> 
> ((((((((( Gem ))))))))) :heart2:



What a beautiful, Christ-like mindset. You are a "Gem"!


----------



## Laela

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwww Laela....
> 
> What embraces me is your 'Forgiving Heart', towards the one who took your sister away.  I have learned so much _about you _and _from you _and 110% of it is your loving and forgiving heart.
> 
> You truly have the love of Jesus abiding in you.
> 
> 'Happy Birthday' to your beautiful sister.  How can she not look down and smile with joy on this special day.
> 
> :Rose: for a beautiful "Rose"


Shimmie...thanks for the kind words... it means a lot to me! I was angry  for a minute years ago; today, my prayer is that he gets to heaven to meet Jesus.   There is nothing anyone can do that God can't fix...I believe that. It's easy to say this when I let go and let God; otherwise, it's easier said than done.   God bless you!







Sashaa08 said:


> What a beautiful, Christ-like mindset. You are a "Gem"!



Sashaa,

May the Lord bless you
and keep you; 
the Lord make his face shine upon you
and be gracious to you; 
the Lord turn his face toward you
and give you peace!


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord for new opportunities to serve you by serving other people!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, I’m thankful. Thank you for teaching me how to be thankful. 

I’m no longer concerned about what I don’t have and want, but thankful for what you have already done.

Lord, 
Thank you for good health.
Thank you for my job.
Thank you for transportation.
Thank you for food on the table.
Thank you for clothes on my back.
Thank you for money in the bank.
Thank you for loving and caring family and friends.
Thank you for your wisdom and guidance.
Thank you for my home.
Thank you for your peace.
Thank you for your strength.
Thank you for spiritual gifts and talents.
Thank you for your protection.
Thank you for blessing me to be a blessing.
Thank you for healthy growing hair.

There is always something to be thankful about…thank you Lord Jesus for being lord and ruler over my life. You are worthy of the praise.

*Philippians 4:8*
_8 Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy—meditate on these things._


----------



## Sashaa08

^^^Me too, me too, Lord!! I am also thankful for You covering me. You showed me within the past 24 hours that You had my back in at least 3 or 4 ways. I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Lord, I thank you for an unfailing love and mercy that is never-ending.  I'm so thankful that your plans are always good.


----------



## Laela

Thanking the Father for loving friends and family....everything good is of You! 
I am glad that heaven is not guaranteed by any good works or appearance before man, but by responding to Your Love, in keeping your Covenant through Faith. I believe!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Heavenly Father, I'm so thankful that we have a High Priest name Jesus Christ that understands all of our struggles, weaknesses, and desires. 

Thank you Lord that you are our High Priest that intercedes on our behalf. You are a Faithful God!

*Jeremiah 32:26-27*
_Then the word of the LORD came to Jeremiah, saying, “Behold, I am the LORD, the God of all flesh. Is there anything too hard for Me? _


----------



## Shimmie

Father, your loving words and comfort are alway on time.   For this I thank you with all of my heart.  I give you praise, honour and glory for unto you, it is most worthy.  

I love you, Father God, with all of my heart.  

Your daughter always.  :Rose:


----------



## Sashaa08

You are the lifter of my head and my keeper. You give me the gift of laughter every day. I thank You for peace of mind.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Isaiah 59:19*
So shall they fear the name of the LORD from the west, and his glory from the rising of the sun. When the enemy shall come in like a flood, the Spirit of the LORD shall lift up a standard against him.

Thank you Lord for your divine protection!


----------



## Laela

Today was a *Psalms 121* day .... 

_A Song of Ascents._[Amplified]

1[a]I WILL lift up my eyes to the hills [around Jerusalem, to sacred Mount Zion and Mount Moriah]--From whence shall my help come?(A)
2 My help comes from the Lord, Who made heaven and earth.

3 He will not allow your foot to slip or to be moved; He Who keeps you will not slumber.(B)

4 Behold, He who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.

5 The Lord is your keeper; the Lord is your shade on your right hand [the side not carrying a shield].(C)

6 The sun shall not smite you by day, nor the moon by night.(D)

7 The Lord will keep you from all evil; He will keep your life.

8 The Lord will keep your going out and your coming in from this time forth and forevermore.(E)


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for loving me Lord, I don't deserve you. 

Hold Me by Jamie Grace


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> Today was a *Psalms 121* day ....
> 
> _A Song of Ascents._[Amplified]
> 
> 1[a]I WILL lift up my eyes to the hills [around Jerusalem, to sacred Mount Zion and Mount Moriah]--From whence shall my help come?(A)
> 2 My help comes from the Lord, Who made heaven and earth.
> 
> 3 He will not allow your foot to slip or to be moved; He Who keeps you will not slumber.(B)
> 
> 4 Behold, He who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.
> 
> 5 The Lord is your keeper; the Lord is your shade on your right hand [the side not carrying a shield].(C)
> 
> 6 The sun shall not smite you by day, nor the moon by night.(D)
> 
> 7 The Lord will keep you from all evil; He will keep your life.
> 
> 8 The Lord will keep your going out and your coming in from this time forth and forevermore.(E)



I spoke this outloud in my office!! Amen! I needed this today. He's been so good!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for meeting my needs.  I don't have to worry when I depend on you.  You will always come through!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you that you are the God of a Breakthrough!


----------



## Laela

^^ He sure is !!!


Thank You Father for Your blessed assurance ..it's edifying when I lean on You, because the results are irreversible. Why? The principle is clear: Blessed, to be a blessing to others...  that's what You expect of me.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I'm thankful that God has *ALL* power.  Even power over death!  For Jesus it was physical death, but I'm thankful that it can be the death of anything...the death of our hope or the death of a dream.  God can resurrect them.


Thank you Father for giving life to things that seem to be dead.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you that you haven't given us the spirit of fear but of power, love, and a sound mind!


*Philippians 4:13*
_I can do all things through Christ which strengthens me._


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> I'm thankful that God has *ALL* power. Even power over death! For Jesus it was physical death, but I'm thankful that it can be the death of anything...*the death of our hope or the death of a dream. God can resurrect them.*
> 
> 
> *Thank you Father for giving life to things that seem to be dead*.


 

........... I stand in agreement!

Thank you Lord that you are Sovereign.


----------



## Sashaa08

It comes naturally-thank you for that word! What is impossible with man is possible with God. 

Ezekial 37: 3-6
3 He asked me, “Son of man, can these bones live?” I said, “Sovereign LORD, you alone know.” 
4 Then he said to me, “Prophesy to these bones and say to them, ‘Dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! 
5 This is what the Sovereign LORD says to these bones: I will make breath[a] enter you, and you will come to life. 
6 I will attach tendons to you and make flesh come upon you and cover you with skin; I will put breath in you, and you will come to life. Then you will know that I am the LORD.’


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> It comes naturally-thank you for that word! *What is impossible with man is possible with God*.
> 
> Ezekial 37: 3-6
> 3 He asked me, “Son of man, can these bones live?” I said, “Sovereign LORD, you alone know.”
> 4 Then he said to me, “Prophesy to these bones and say to them, ‘Dry bones, hear the word of the LORD!
> 5 This is what the Sovereign LORD says to these bones: I will make breath[a] enter you, and you will come to life.
> 6 I will attach tendons to you and make flesh come upon you and cover you with skin; I will put breath in you, and you will come to life. Then you will know that I am the LORD.’


 
..............


----------



## Laela

What an in-season Word.....  

RESTORE!



it_comes_naturally said:


> I'm thankful that God has *ALL* power.  Even power over death!  For Jesus it was physical death, but I'm thankful that it can be the death of anything...the death of our hope or the death of a dream.  God can resurrect them.
> 
> 
> Thank you Father for giving life to things that seem to be dead.


----------



## Laela

This week's reading of Psalms is refreshing to the soul. A timely reminder of how good He has been, and always will be.

*Psalms 73:28* [AMP]
_But it is good for me to draw near to God; I have put my trust in the Lord God and made Him my refuge, that I may tell of all Your works._


*Psalm 77:11-15*
_I will [earnestly] recall the deeds of the Lord; yes, I will [earnestly] remember the wonders [You performed for our fathers] of old._
_I will meditate also upon all Your works and consider all Your [mighty] deeds._
_Your way, O God, is in the sanctuary [in holiness, away from sin and guilt]. Who is a great God like our God?_
_You are the God Who does wonders; You have demonstrated Your power among the peoples._
_You have with Your [mighty] arm redeemed Your people, the sons of Jacob and Joseph. Selah! [pause, and calmly think of that]!_


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, when I don't know what to do I'm thankful that I can draw closer to you for guidance, wisdom, and clarity.

Thank you Lord for not allowing my emotions to consume and overwhelm my thinking .

_Psalm 23:1_
_The Lord is my shepherd._


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Jesus for peace during the storm.  If you can sleep through it, no need for me to be worried.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank You for giving me hope for a wonderful present and future. I don't have to be afraid to dream big because You can do all things!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVe0MwpGn7c

Thank you Jesus for the blood that is covering me!!


----------



## Sashaa08

It comes naturally-thank you for the link to that song!! 

The blood not only redeems but restores.

Psalm 103: 1-5
1 Praise the LORD, my soul; 
   all my inmost being, praise his holy name. 
2 Praise the LORD, my soul, 
   and forget not all his benefits— 
3 who forgives all your sins 
   and heals all your diseases, 
4 who redeems your life from the pit 
   and crowns you with love and compassion, 
5 who satisfies your desires with good things 
   so that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s.


----------



## Laela

^^ I am glad this thread is alive and thriving with the Love of God.  It is because of the Blood of Jesus I am saved from the 'pit'. I am Redeemed, all because of His precious Blood! I said it, and it is so.
_
*Psalm 107*

1 Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good;

his love endures forever.

2 Let the redeemed of the Lord say this—

those he redeemed from the hand of the foe,

3 those he gathered from the lands,

from east and west, from north and south!_


----------



## sassy2011

Lord I thank you that you love me unconditionally--even despite my past mistakes you have great plans for my future. I thank you that you are doing new things in my life and I no longer have to identify with the old me fore I have become a new creature in you. You make all things new


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Sashaa08 said:


> It comes naturally-thank you for the link to that song!!
> 
> The blood not only redeems but restores.
> 
> Psalm 103: 1-5
> 1 Praise the LORD, my soul;
> all my inmost being, praise his holy name.
> 2 Praise the LORD, my soul,
> and forget not all his benefits—
> 3 who forgives all your sins
> and heals all your diseases,
> 4 who redeems your life from the pit
> and crowns you with love and compassion,
> 5 who satisfies your desires with good things
> so that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s.


 
You're so welcome!  It really ministered to me.


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank you in advance Lord for traveling grace and safety this weekend. I am thankful that the Lord God goes before me everywhere I go.


----------



## Laela

I thank God today for the Fruit of patience and His grace this morning. I chose to BE STILL and know He is God. I chose to Praise, instead of worry. Read Psalms out loud, as I released it all to Him. 
We are victorious at ALL times! Thank You Father. 

Ladies: praising Him in the midst of difficulties/challenges, no matter how small...just being STILL and knowing that He is God is sufficient to walking in victory at all times. :Rose:


----------



## Laela

*Have a wonderful weekend, Saasha!
*

*Psalm 121*

1 I lift up my eyes to the mountains— 
   where does my help come from? 
2 My help comes from the LORD, 
   the Maker of heaven and earth. 
 3 He will not let your foot slip— 
   he who watches over you will not slumber; 
4 indeed, he who watches over Israel 
   will neither slumber nor sleep. 
 5 The LORD watches over you— 
   the LORD is your shade at your right hand; 
6 the sun will not harm you by day, 
   nor the moon by night. 
 7 The LORD will keep you from all harm— 
   he will watch over your life; 
8 the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
   both now and forevermore. 



Sashaa08 said:


> I thank you in advance Lord for traveling grace and safety this weekend. I am thankful that the Lord God goes before me everywhere I go.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for the *VICTORY*; Indeed You are a Promise Keeper 

_*Ps 28:7 *_
_The Lord is my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in him, and I am helped. My heart leaps for joy and I will give thanks to him in song.

_


----------



## Sashaa08

How sweet are you?!    I just got settled in from the first part of the journey, and I recited this beautiful scripture out loud in preparation for tomorrow's journey.



Laela said:


> *Have a wonderful weekend, Saasha!
> *
> 
> *Psalm 121*
> 
> 1 I lift up my eyes to the mountains—
> where does my help come from?
> 2 My help comes from the LORD,
> the Maker of heaven and earth.
> 3 He will not let your foot slip—
> he who watches over you will not slumber;
> 4 indeed, he who watches over Israel
> will neither slumber nor sleep.
> 5 The LORD watches over you—
> the LORD is your shade at your right hand;
> 6 the sun will not harm you by day,
> nor the moon by night.
> 7 The LORD will keep you from all harm—
> he will watch over your life;
> 8 the LORD will watch over your coming and going
> both now and forevermore.


----------



## Laela

^^^ wonderful ! 

I'm enjoying the Psalms this week.... good to know our Covenant with God cannot be broken! 

Psalms 105:5-10
_
" [Earnestly] remember the marvelous deeds that He has done, His miracles and wonders, the judgments and sentences which He pronounced [upon His enemies, as in Egypt].(A)
O you offspring of Abraham His servant, you children of Jacob, His chosen ones,  
He is the Lord our God; His judgments are in all the earth.
He is [earnestly] mindful of His covenant and forever it is imprinted on His heart, the word which He commanded and established to a thousand generations,
The covenant which He made with Abraham, and His sworn promise to Isaac,(B)
Which He confirmed to Jacob as a statute, to Israel as an everlasting covenant..."_


----------



## paradise79

Lord, I'm no more afraid to be weak cause I know it's only an opportunity for you to build me stronger and allow your powerful grace to shine through me.

I'm no more shy to cry cause I know it's just an occasion for you to come closer and dry my tears, infuse in me more love and let me sleep in your secure arms.

I accept and cherish all, every little thing, everything  that is giving to me...I'm sitting here still and calm, workshipping and shouting out your glory, because I know you are IN CONTROL  
You're the only God and you're perfect. Your awesome love is a food to our souls. Thanks Father for all those wonderful children of yours who are keeping this marvelous thread positive and so relevant,it's all for you grace and mercy. thank you for your Holy Spirit present here and for its guidance.

Roman 8
28And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good, [even] to them that are called according to i purpose. 29For whom he foreknew, he also foreordained [to be] conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren: 30and whom he foreordained, them he also called: and whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorified. 31What then shall we say to these things? If God i for us, who i against us?


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Lord for your supernatural grace and mercy.

*1 Cor 10:13 *
No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. *And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it.

*


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I will bless the Lord at all times!  Thank you Father for keeping me safe during the flood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW1FwfZiZCw


----------



## Butterfly08

I need to read thru this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles

it_comes_naturally said:


> I will bless the Lord at all times! Thank you Father for keeping me safe during the flood.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW1FwfZiZCw


 
It_comes_naturally - I'm glad that you were safe! Praise God!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for strength in this season of my life. When I couldn't pray for myself I thank you for placing me in the hearts and minds of the saints to cover me in prayer 

Thank you Lord for your peace and comfort which reminded me that there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

*2 Cor 1:9-11 *
But this happened that we might not rely on ourselves but on God, who raises the dead. He has delivered us from such a deadly peril, and he will deliver us. On him we have set our hope that he will continue to deliver us, as you help us by your prayers. Then many will give thanks on our behalf for the gracious favor granted us in answer to the prayers of many.


----------



## Laela

I love, love listening to Praises in any language...enjoying this great song, _Simba Wa Yuda_ and Praising the Most High God today. Don't have to be from Africa to praise right along with them... 

_Bwana Asifiwe!_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgA7kIynDic&feature=related


----------



## PinkPebbles

Ladies, a pastor once said learn the Christian emergency route *before* you face a crisis. When you know the emergency route you can have peace in the midst of turmoil. The Christian emergency route is prayer, praise, and the word of God. This route will keep your hope and faith alive. 

Thank you Lord, what the enemy meant for evil You turned it around for my good!

Thank you Lord, your word abides in my heart to help me press on!


----------



## Sashaa08

Today I am grateful that You loved me enough to overcome the world on my behalf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WoGBvtN--8


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Father I lift my hands up and give you all the praise.  I'll praise you in the good times and in the bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw7HpvzzUH0


----------



## Laela

Dear Father,

May all those who seek, inquire of and for You, and require You [as their vital need] rejoice and be glad in You; and may those who love Your salvation say _continually_, *Let God be magnified!* 





[Psalms 70:4  AMPLIFIED]


----------



## Laela

This is the day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it! Thank you Father for Restoration....this is the Year of Restoration for many, for your Promises are sure to those who believe in and trust You. This world may be in turmoil but we know our Redeemer Lives. Amein~

Be blessed today, Ladies!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> This is the day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it! Thank you Father for Restoration....this is the Year of Restoration for many, for your Promises are sure to those who believe in and trust You. This world may be in turmoil but we know our Redeemer Lives. Amein~
> 
> Be blessed today, Ladies!!!


 
Amen! I stand in agreement with you! 

This has been a challenging year for many of us and it's tempting to give up on God's promises when facing dark or unexpected situations. 

However, I'm glad that we know that our God is faithful! If we look back over our lives we will see that God always came through, He never left us hanging.

Today, I thank you Abba Father that you are faithful even when we are not always faithful to you. You deserve the highest praise, Hallelujah!


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela and PinkPebbles-I stand in agreement with both of you. The season of restoration is at hand. God's words will not return to Him void-what He has spoken over our lives, every promise He has placed in our hearts and every vow He has made will surely come to pass and we will declare His glory!


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Luke 18:27 Jesus replied, "What is impossible with men is possible with God."*

Thank you Lord for showing me each day that you are Sovereign! Thank you for making a way when it seemed there was no way out .


----------



## Laela

God is the God of Restoration.... I thank Him for loving me, as I sing.. His eye is on the sparrow and I know He cares for me.
 Abba, Father. Thank you!


----------



## Laela

Itt's been six months since this 30-day challenge began...and going strong...

God is a good God, yes He is!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnHmJrTmBxM


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Jesus for looking out for me!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDRBPJZpKSA&feature=related


----------



## Sashaa08

Holy is the Lamb of God! Worthy, worthy, worthy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CK1R1suY6U&feature=related


----------



## paradise79

Thank you, Lord, for not just being with me but *to be inside of me, inside of any of your children*. What an amazing friend you are.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise is what I do, who I am, and will bring us out!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFuNuhoPdyw&feature=related


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, the greatest blessing that you have given me is knowing You and developing a relationship with You.

And for that I am blessed...thank you Jesus :Rose:

_I'm covered under the blood._


----------



## Laela

Ever praiseful, ever thankful, God -- in everything but not for everything. Not everything is of You. I'm thankful for the knowledge to discern the difference.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

> << Matthew 18:18-19 "Verily I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever ye shall loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven. Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven." >>



Lord I'm so grateful that I can come here to this LHCF forum and find fellowship. In this place two or more of us can agree and touch on anything and it shall be done for us by our Father which is in Heaven!!  Thank you for helping Your believers be Your Light and Salt in this world today!


----------



## marisadenise

Good Morning, I would like to join this challenge.  I am single mom I  raised 3 boys and stil have my daughter, I am having a hard time, I really need to always remember to praise my way through,.along with prayer and the word of God.  God is a faithful God, he deserves to be praised, I desire to increase my praise and worship above my concerns and struggles.  I look forward to this experience and the life changing benefits.  

I usually jusy lurk around, but this has motivated me to come out. Thank you for this awesome thread.

Marisa


----------



## PinkPebbles

marisadenise said:


> Good Morning, I would like to join this challenge. I am single mom I raised 3 boys and stil have my daughter, I am having a hard time, I really need to always remember to praise my way through,.along with prayer and the word of God. God is a faithful God, he deserves to be praised, I desire to increase my praise and worship above my concerns and struggles. I look forward to this experience and the life changing benefits.
> 
> I usually jusy lurk around, but this has motivated me to come out. Thank you for this awesome thread.
> 
> Marisa


 
Hi Marisa and Welcome 

I'm glad that you decided to join us! 

My prayer is that God would move mightily in your life as you continue to glorify and honor Him. May your experience in worship be a blessing unto you and your family.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I want to praise Jesus and thank Him for his Mercy and Grace which sustained me even while I was out there in the world. My Lord brought me back to Him and has restored my faith and love for Him, He saved my life and my soul. He is renewing my mind and I am forever grateful and will sing His praises into eternity!


----------



## Sashaa08

How great is our God?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZFN8TBfgNU


----------



## Laela

I have a Father who will never fail me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RJMdnZn2Qc 

Our Daddy's name is JEHOVAH.. He will never fail us! :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> I have a Father who will never fail me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RJMdnZn2Qc
> 
> Our Daddy's name is JEHOVAH.. He will never fail us! :Rose:


 
....


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Habakkuk 2:3*
*3* For the vision _is_ yet for an *appointed time*; 
      But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. 
*Though it tarries, wait for it*; 
      Because it will surely come, 
      It will not tarry. 

Lord, I thank you in advanced for keeping me in perfect peace as I wait on you. I trust that you will give me your wisdom and guidance through it all!


----------



## Sashaa08

This song was on my mind all morning.........I am grateful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG5McDSV8o8


----------



## Laela

Meant to come to this thread earlier to share this.. this morning's reading, 2 Chronicles 6 hit home on the awesomeness of God.

Solomon built that magnificent *temple *and while dedicating it to God, had to ask : _ “But will God really dwell on earth with humans? The heavens, even the highest heavens, cannot contain you. How much less this temple I have built!  Yet, LORD my God, give attention to your servant’s prayer and his plea for mercy. Hear the cry and the prayer that your servant is praying in your presence._ v. 18-19

El-Elyon no longer has to dwell in a dark cloud, as He did in Moses' day... 

_“Now, my God, may your eyes be open and your ears attentive to the prayers offered in this place.
“Now arise, LORD God, and come to your resting place,
   you and the ark of your might.
May your priests, LORD God, be clothed with salvation,
   may your faithful people rejoice in your goodness.
LORD God, do not reject your anointed one.
   Remember the great love promised to David your servant.” _ v. 40-42


----------



## Laela

Forever... I will run to you, Oh, God. Looking neither left, nor right. Devil can't trick those who keep their Eyes on You. They're able to walk on Water....staying buoyant and Victorious in this Life, with Eyes focused on You. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3Yr0InMGAU


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This prayer is from my book called "Prayers that Prevail - The Belivers Manual of Prayers"

*Glorifying the Lord*
_Let Your light shine before men, that they may see Your good works, and glorify Your Father which is in heaven” (Matt. 5:16)._

Lord Jesus, it is Your light that shines within me and brings glory to the Father. Let me be a light shining in the darkness of our sinful world. May other people glorify You, Father, when they see the life of Jesus in me. 

Father, glorify Your name through my life. May others see Your power and glory reflected in me.  I know that I have been bought with a price; therefore, I desire to glorify You in my body and spirit which are Yours.

When others behold good works in my life they glorify You in the day of visitation. I recognize my responsibility to honor and glorify You for all the things I have heard and seen. Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace and goodwill towards men.

Teach me Your way, O Lord. I will walk in Your truth. Unite my heart to fear Your name. I will praise You, O Lord, for You are my God. I will glorify Your name forever more.  Glory to God in the highest. Glory to Your name.
Whosoever offers praise glorifies You, O Lord. I praise You and adore You with all my heart.  May I be found worthy of Your high calling, Lord, and fulfill all the good pleasure of Your goodness.  May I serve You in faith and in power so that Your name will be glorified in my life, according to the grace You have imparted to me. 

Help Your people to be likeminded so that we all may with one mind and one voice glorify You in all the earth. Hallelujah! Amen!


----------



## PinkPebbles

I'm truly grateful for this thread. This has been a challenging week for me and my faith is being tested, but I'm thankful that God did not allow me to give up.

Thank you Lord for bringing your word back to my remembrance that there is nothing too hard for you; all power and glory belongs to You. You are the God of all flesh! 

When I am weak, you make me strong. When I have tears in my eyes you put the lyrics of a song in my heart reminding me that I am in your hands. When ungodly advice is giving unto me your word reminds me to seek your face for wisdom and your perfect Will for my life. As fear and uncertainty arises in my heart you grace me with your peace that surpasses all understanding.

I'm thankful that I serve a loving God; A God that sees all and knows all. Now I can be of good cheer knowing that my God has already gone before me! 

Thank you Jesus that it's already done :heart2:

*Jeremiah 32:17*
_*17* ‘Ah, Lord GOD! Behold, You have made the heavens and the earth by Your great power and outstretched arm. There is nothing too hard for You. _


----------



## Sashaa08

Though Satan should buffet, though trials should come, 
let this blest assurance control, 
that Christ has regarded my helpless estate, 
and hath shed his own blood for my soul. 

My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought! 
My sin, not in part but the whole, 
is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more, 
praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for your presence that saturates the atmosphere with love, peace, and grace.

You are Holy and worthy to be praised at all times!

_*Heb 13:15* 
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]15 By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name. [/SIZE][/FONT]*_

__


----------



## paradise79

Thank you, Lord, for being the food of my soul, for infusing your marvelous love in me. there is nothing I can do by myself; I've been created for your will to be accomplished and I'm so grateful. I praise your Holy Name and I thank you for allowing me to participate to your awesome plans .

_I will give thanks unto Jehovah with my whole heart;
I will show forth all thy marvellous works.
I will be glad and exult in thee;
I will sing praise to thy name, O thou Most High.
Psalm 9_


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Ps. 118:14*
The Lord is my strength and song, and is become my salvation.

Thank you Lord that there is power, healing, and restoration in your presence as I praise and worship You!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for loving me in spite of....  Thank you Father that you see me as you created me to be.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you Lord for moving those mountains for me!!!


----------



## Laela

_Higher Heights, Deeper Depths,
Is a Place that I long to see.
Yet it's close enough to Here and Now, 
Which is far from Eternity.
There is but one, narrow roadway
that can get me to that Place;
It's open for everyone to use,
That road, 'cause it leads us to Your Face.
_


----------



## Sashaa08

Lord, I am grateful for Your mercy, love, and kindness!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6GfXa5Ixhw


----------



## aribell

Yesterday praise flowed out of me like I've never experienced before.
*
Praise the Lord who is faithful beyond measure!*
_
"For the mountains shall depart, and the hills be removed; but my kindness shall not depart from thee, neither shall the covenant of my peace be removed, saith the LORD that hath mercy on thee." _ -Isaiah 54:10


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, you are truly my Abba Father!!! 

Thank you for your divine protection and answered prayers.

Psalm 33:18-22

18Behold, the eye of the LORD is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy; 

19To deliver their soul from death, and to keep them alive in famine. 

20Our soul waiteth for the LORD: he is our help and our shield. 

*21For our heart shall rejoice in him, because we have trusted in his holy name. *

22Let thy mercy, O LORD, be upon us, according as we hope in thee.


----------



## Laela

Enjoying the Kings this week. Today, I declared victory on a situation before I started the day and realized that victory this afternoon! When this passage came to my mind this morning while driving, I'm reminded the unseen can be seen and the seen can be unseen....* How GREAT is my God!*  

Keep believing and trusting God ladies, in EVERYTHING..He'll fight the battles for you!

*2 Kings 6:16-18 (JVK)*
And he answered, Fear not: for they that be with us are more than they that be with them.

And Elisha prayed, and said, LORD, I pray thee, open his eyes, that he may see. And the LORD opened the eyes of the young man; and he saw: and, behold, the mountain was full of horses and chariots of fire round about Elisha.

And when they came down to him, Elisha prayed unto the LORD, and said, Smite this people, I pray thee, with blindness. And he smote them with blindness according to the word of Elisha.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Psalm 28:7

The Lord is my strength and my shield.  My heart trusts him.  I was helped, my heart rejoiced, and I thank him with my song.

Thanking you in advance Lord for giving me much needed strength.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Thank you Jesus for being my help...

*Psalm 63:3-8*
*3 Because Your lovingkindness is better than life,
         My lips shall praise You.
*
*4 Thus I will bless You while I live;
         I will lift up my hands in Your name.
*
* 5 My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness,
         And my mouth shall praise You with joyful lips. 

 6 When I remember You on my bed,
         I meditate on You in the night watches.
*
* 7 Because You have been my help,
         Therefore in the shadow of Your wings I will rejoice.
*
* 8 My soul follows close behind You;
         Your right hand upholds me. 
*


----------



## Laela

When I think about the Lord... it makes me want to shout _Hallelujah!_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsEGRB695hs


Thank you Father for loving me, for without You I am Nothing. _Zilch_. Nada. _Rien_.


_Amein~_


----------



## Sashaa08

Psalm 146
 1Praise ye the LORD. Praise the LORD, O my soul. 

 2While I live will I praise the LORD: I will sing praises unto my God while I have any being. 

 3Put not your trust in princes, nor in the son of man, in whom there is no help. 

 4His breath goeth forth, he returneth to his earth; in that very day his thoughts perish. 

 5Happy is he that hath the God of Jacob for his help, whose hope is in the LORD his God: 

 6Which made heaven, and earth, the sea, and all that therein is: which keepeth truth for ever: 

 7Which executeth judgment for the oppressed: which giveth food to the hungry. The LORD looseth the prisoners: 

 8The LORD openeth the eyes of the blind: the LORD raiseth them that are bowed down: the LORD loveth the righteous: 

 9The LORD preserveth the strangers; he relieveth the fatherless and widow: but the way of the wicked he turneth upside down. 

 10The LORD shall reign for ever, even thy God, O Zion, unto all generations. Praise ye the LORD.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvMYjzWa8Qg


----------



## Laela

Bumped into my neighbor today ( an older minister/counselor) at the grocery store. The produce section became church, as he ministered to us. We don't see him often because he travels so much but every time I speak to him, I feel like I'm standing in front of a pulpit..  Today was different. I got an question answered through him that he didn't even knew he answered!  And he said something to hubby I know only God told him. He said he prays for us all the time. When it thunders/storms outside, he asks God to protect us and the others in the community. I wasn't surprised, but it warmed my heart to hear it. Thank you Lord for speaking to us, through our neighbor.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> Bumped into my neighbor today ( an older minister/counselor) at the grocery store. The produce section became church, as he ministered to us. We don't see him often because he travels so much but every time I speak to him, I feel like I'm standing in front of a pulpit..  Today was different. I got an question answered through him that he didn't even knew he answered! And he said something to hubby I know only God told him. He said he prays for us all the time. When it thunders/storms outside, he asks God to protect us and the others in the community. I wasn't surprised, but it warmed my heart to hear it. Thank you Lord for speaking to us, through our neighbor.


 
Laela - thank you for sharing! 

Your testimony reminds us that God hears and that He is concerned about the cares of our heart. And yes, He will give us answers


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for Joy! I had an unexpected wonderful weekend....
I will bless your holy name at all times and tell of your marvelous works...!!!

*Psalm 18:1-3 *
1 I will love You, O LORD, my strength.

2 The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer;
         My God, my strength, in whom I will trust; 
         My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.

3 I will call upon the LORD, _who is worthy_ to be praised...


----------



## Laela

^^  ~AMEIN!


----------



## CandiceC

Thank you Lord for delivering me from fear and worry. 

Thank you for a peace that passes all understanding. 

I will forever trust that you want what's best for me! No matter what the circumstances look like.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father that all things work out for the good!!


----------



## Laela

_Holy, holy, holy... is the Lord God Almighty...who was and is, and is to come. _. Thank you, Lord, for this day that you have made. I'm physically exhausted but at peace in my spirit. Amein~


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord Jesus, I'm blessed to know that you are the author and finisher of my faith! 

Thank you for what you have done and what is to come. I give you all the glory and praise!!!!

*Jeremiah 29:11*
11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.


----------



## Sashaa08

Lord I am thankful that You sent me a solution to my problem before I even knew there would be a problem!! Thank you for providing for me and watching out for me-from dangers unseen and those to come.


----------



## Laela

Father God, I love hearing from You... Thank you for your precious Son, by whose Blood I am covered. Thank you for loving me!


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank God for peace of mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8A_6T_ts_o


----------



## Sashaa08

I am grateful that God is always there-an ever present help in the time of trouble. His love is unconditional and unwavering! Praise Him!!

Psalm 46
1 God is our refuge and strength, 
   an ever-present help in trouble. 
2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way 
   and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, 
3 though its waters roar and foam 
   and the mountains quake with their surging.[c] 

 4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God, 
   the holy place where the Most High dwells. 
5 God is within her, she will not fall; 
   God will help her at break of day. 
6 Nations are in uproar, kingdoms fall; 
   he lifts his voice, the earth melts. 

 7 The LORD Almighty is with us; 
   the God of Jacob is our fortress. 

 8 Come and see what the LORD has done, 
   the desolations he has brought on the earth. 
9 He makes wars cease 
   to the ends of the earth. 
He breaks the bow and shatters the spear; 
   he burns the shields[d] with fire. 
10 He says, “Be still, and know that I am God; 
   I will be exalted among the nations, 
   I will be exalted in the earth.” 

 11 The LORD Almighty is with us; 
   the God of Jacob is our fortress.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for giving me the strength to trust you opposed to what I currently see happening....

I thank you that your grace is sufficient during my time of need.

I thank you in advanced that it has already worked out for my good!


----------



## paradise79

Glory be to the KING now and for ever. Thank you Lord, for You're leading my steps and watching over us here as we're starting a new life. Every thing is new but there is one thing that will never change:we've been justified by the holy blood of our Savior and we're loved. You were the One there and you're still the One here. Your love and grace are my weapons. 

You're the source of my strength.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFNkCeQE-xw


----------



## Sashaa08

Hallelujah!!! He's worthy! He's the Alpha and Omega-who is like our Lord?!

Having a praise party at work..... :reddancer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubgMT3_fgBU


----------



## paradise79

Sash, I'm joining that party.... I hope it's not too late 
There is no one like Him..He is the Master, the King, the One, the Lord of All


Sashaa08 said:


> Hallelujah!!! He's worthy! He's the Alpha and Omega-who is like our Lord?!
> 
> Having a praise party at work..... :reddancer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubgMT3_fgBU


----------



## Laela

Hold up...wait up..  

here I come to join you both!



He is the Alpha, the Omega...the Beginning and the End!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Psalm 50:15
* 15 Call upon Me in the day of trouble; I will deliver you, and you shall glorify Me.” 
*
Lord, thank you that your word holds truth. I felt overwhelmed and you delivered me from fear and worry. 

Thank you for peace of mind that surpasses all understanding. You are worthy of the praise.....

I join you ladies in the praise party....:reddancer:


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you, ladies! The praise party continues.... as Pink Pebbles points out, even in the midst of trial, worry, and adversity, He is worthy to be praised!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQDEAh_A_pI&feature=related


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> Hold up...wait up..
> 
> here I come to join you both!
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Alpha, the Omega...the Beginning and the End!



I love this!!!!  --->


----------



## Laela

^^^  that is a funny gif


----------



## Laela

JESUS... You really are The Way!!! ♥   ♥  ♥ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q6o4sbndVE


----------



## Sashaa08

Nobody is greater than You, oh God!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB6I-T3U3Hs&ob=av2e


----------



## Sashaa08

Psalm 24: 7-10 (NIV)

 7 Lift up your heads, you gates; 
   be lifted up, you ancient doors, 
   that the King of glory may come in. 
8 Who is this King of glory? 
   The LORD strong and mighty, 
   the LORD mighty in battle. 
9 Lift up your heads, you gates; 
   lift them up, you ancient doors, 
   that the King of glory may come in. 
10 Who is he, this King of glory? 
   The LORD Almighty— 
   he is the King of glory.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for your unconditional love....

May You be glorified in heaven and earth forever and ever. 

*Psalm 145*
1 I will extol You, my God, O King;
         And I will bless Your name forever and ever.

 2 Every day I will bless You,
         And I will praise Your name forever and ever.

3 Great _is_ the LORD, and greatly to be praised;
         And His greatness _is_ unsearchable. 

 4 One generation shall praise Your works to another,
         And shall declare Your mighty acts.


----------



## Laela

^^ I'm just in awe that El-Elyon loves little ole me.....that the same Hands that made the moon and the stars comforts me when I'm feeling down; that the same Eyes that sees all, watches over me -- oh yes, I know My Redeemer Lives!!! I'm proclaim it forever....


Job 19:25
_For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:_


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Father for blessing me through the testimony of others!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you... 

You are Alpha and the Omega; Omnipresent, Omniscient, Omnipotent. There is none like you, thank you that your ways and thoughts are not like mankind....You deserve the highest praise!

Thank you for your love, grace, and mercy....I would be lost without You.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you Lord for reminding me that when ever You send an instruction, give direction, or reveal something that You never intended for me to accomplish this it in my own strength, might or limited wisdom. Instead, You are simply showing me where You will lead me and that You will provide whatever I need along the journey. You will never leave me or forsake me-NEVER! Who am I that You are mindful of me?


----------



## Aggie

Lord Jesus, You are so loving and kind, I melt in Your presence. 

You call me Your friend even when I've shown myself unfriendly toward You. 

You cry over me when I am heartless and I see Your tears as they touch my forehead looking up at You, looking down at me. It rips my heart to know that I have been the source of Your pain. Please forgive me, I am weak and yet with You I am so strong.

You are Holy, You are our God, You change not, I bow to You, I sit at Your feet, You are high and lifted up oh worthy Lord and Savior.

Let me not stray so far from You my loving Heavenly Father. I would die without You sweet Holy Spirit, keep me close to You always. 

I need You Jesus. Thank You for listening to my silent plea.


----------



## Laela

Those moments when I think about God, Jesus and His very credible Love for me, the smile in my heart radiates so much, it makes its way to my mouth....I mean, a big, warm smile. NO ONE, NOTHING can evoke this kind of satisfaction to my heart.... I mean, really... whew. I love you Lord, today. And because I love you, I Love all that your Hands have made... Your creation, even the meanies  .


----------



## Sashaa08

I am so glad for the sacrifice that Christ made for me. Not only did he redeem my salvation but he died for my restoration and abundant life. That's my King!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upGCMl_b0n4&feature=related


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father, for the rain! Though the seasons change.. You remain the same.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shana Wilson ...Press In Your Presence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nn1YfGHSmM


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Holy, Holy, Lord God Almighty Holy, Holy, Holy is the Lord...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Bless the name of Jesus,
The sweet name of Jesus
Wonderful name, Jesus!


----------



## Sashaa08

I came to praise Him!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iMLlEo4QOc&feature=related


----------



## PinkPebbles

Lord, thank you for sending people to bless me in unexpected ways. 

Your word reminds us that you will never leave us nor forsake us. 

You are worthy to be praised......


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father, I place you in the highest place today thank you for your love and kindness, thank you for your tender mercies, thank you for your blessing me with your word...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father it's a privilege and honour to be called your child...


----------



## Laela

Father,You are the only source to make bitter water sweet ~ 

The Blood of Jesus is the most precious resource on Earth ! Amein~


----------



## Laela

PinkPebbles.. this is so true, sis. God has a way of placing the right people, in the right place, at the right time..when we need them. And, at times, even when we think we don't 'need' them. lol


He knows ALL of our needs. Amen to that!





PinkPebbles said:


> Lord, thank you for sending people to bless me in unexpected ways.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Precious Jesus, Lover of my soul...my soul desires to be in another higher place in you...


----------



## paradise79

You are still the One and will ever be: The One that created, that models, that inspired, that protects, that saves, that redeemed, that forgives, that reigns....in fact The One that LOVE. Thanks for your unconditional and free love. We don't need prove any prove for You're the Highest but yet....every day You just prove that You are the Alpha and Omega. 

Glory be to the Lord, for His power and His mercy are for his children and for those who seek His face!!!! Thank you Jesus, for guiding me when I was facing this situation of job offer. Thanks for allowing me to follow your path and be a tool of the Father'grace.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you Father that I am complete in you,
Thank you, that I have direct access to you through the Holy Spirit.
Thank you thank I am a new Creation, thank you that I am your Workmanship
Thank you that I am a member of the Body of Christ
Thank you that I am seated with Christ in heavenly places
Thank you that I am a Branch of the True Vine
Thank you that I am a Citizen of Heaven...

Thank you Father that I have been redeemed and forgiven and that I am Free from any charge against me.
Thank you that you have not given me the Spirit of Fear, but of Power, Love and a Sound Mind...
Thank you that I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

On a good day I will praise you on my worse day yet will I bless you, not according to how I feel because my feelings sometimes lie, but because of who you are...

Who am I that you are mindful of me, wretched man that I am only you can deliver me from this body of death, your promises are yeah and amen, your thoughts that you think towards me are thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end, 

I am more in you that I am without you, when no one else wanted me you wanted me heard my cry, you heard my call and saved me... I have tasted and have seen that you are good and I know that I can go back neither do I want to, fill me until I want no more, only you can satisfy...your desire for me is that I would prosper even as my soul prospers, thank you for thinking of me...thank you for dancing over me, thank you for adopting me into your family and giving me an inheritance...thank you Father...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I have given you authority to trample on snakes and scorpions and to overcome all the power of the enemy; nothing will harm you. ` Luke 10:19

Now if you beleive that I want you to think about the snakes and scorpions in your life and begin stomping your feet for 10 seconds (you can stomp under your desk)...You must do something in the physical to affect the spirit.


----------



## Sashaa08

^^I try to recite Psalm 91 everyday it also makes a reference to trampling upon serpents. God has given us the power to conquer and overcome. In fact, we are "more than conquerors!" 

I am grateful for God being true to His word. He is my refuge, my fortress, and my God in whom I can always trust. He saves me from snares and dangers seen and unseen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father today I want to thank you for a sound mind...


----------



## LadyPBC

This is the day that the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it!  Thank you God for trusting me with another day! Draw me close to You!


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Psalm 138*
1 I will praise You with my whole heart;
Before the gods I will sing praises to You.

2 I will worship toward Your holy temple,
And praise Your name 
For Your lovingkindness and Your truth; 
For You have magnified Your word above all Your name.

3 In the day when I cried out, You answered me,
_And_ made me bold _with_ strength in my soul. 

4 All the kings of the earth shall praise You, O LORD,
When they hear the words of Your mouth.

5 Yes, they shall sing of the ways of the LORD,
For great _is_ the glory of the LORD.


Heavenly Father, you are awesome, mighty, powerful, magnificent, and holy! Your name is worthy to be praised throughout the earth. 

There is none like You, your love and kindness cannot be compared to anything or anyone. 

You are worthy Lord, worthy of the highest praise!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VT2bMpoYY&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKAfH5Mq6xE7VD4z12SYUUo6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VT...ext=1&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKAfH5Mq6xE7VD4z12SYUUo6


----------



## Laela

I am just thankful to God for His awesome presence....


----------



## Nazarite27

Most Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for being who you are!! You alone are worthy of all the Praise, all the Glory and all the Honor! Without You, I am nothing and can do nothing! It is in You that I move, breath and have my being. Thank You for creating me and being in control. 

You have been SO merciful, compassionate and faithful to me. I never knew love like this before -- joy unspeakable!


----------



## TraciChanel

Thank You, Lord for the assurance that the Word you have given me on my life will be fulfilled. Thank You for Your Holy Spirit moving me to read Psalm 25:

1 O Lord, I give my life to You.
    2* I trust in You, my God!*
   Do not let me be disgraced,
      or let my enemies rejoice in my defeat.
 3 *No one who trusts in You will ever be disgraced,*
      but disgrace comes to those who try to deceive others.
 4 *Show me the right path, O Lord;
      point out the road for me to follow.* 
5 *Lead me by Your truth and teach me,
      for You are the God who saves me.   * * All day long I put my hope in You.*

I get discouraged at times, but I keep my faith and hope and trust in You, oh Lord. Thank You in advance. I praise Your Holy name.


----------



## Sashaa08

TraciChanel said:


> Thank You, Lord for the assurance that the Word you have given me on my life will be fulfilled. Thank You for Your Holy Spirit moving me to read Psalm 25:
> 
> 1 O Lord, I give my life to You.
> 2* I trust in You, my God!*
> Do not let me be disgraced,
> or let my enemies rejoice in my defeat.
> 3 *No one who trusts in You will ever be disgraced,*
> but disgrace comes to those who try to deceive others.
> 4 *Show me the right path, O Lord;
> point out the road for me to follow.*
> 5 *Lead me by Your truth and teach me,
> for You are the God who saves me.   * * All day long I put my hope in You.*
> 
> I get discouraged at times, but I keep my faith and hope and trust in You, oh Lord. Thank You in advance. I praise Your Holy name.



Agreed and Amen, TraciChanel! I really enjoyed this passage. I too am believing in God for amazing, wonderful things to be fufilled in my life. His Word will not return to Him void.....


----------



## Sashaa08

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VT2bMpoYY&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKAfH5Mq6xE7VD4z12SYUUo6
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VT...ext=1&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKAfH5Mq6xE7VD4z12SYUUo6



Beautiful and powerful!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I think the words are worthy of a post ...

*Heart That forgives*
Kevin Levar

I want a heart that forgives 
A heart full of love 
One with compassion just like Yours above 
One that overcomes evil with goodness and love 
Like it never happened, never holding a grudge 
I want a heart that forgives that lives and lets live 
One that keeps loving over and over again 
One that men can’t offend 
Because Your Word is within 
One that loves without price, like You Lord Jesus Christ 
I want a heart that loves everybody....even my enemies 
I want to love like You, be like You, just like You did 
I want a heart that forgives, 

I want a heart that forgives! 
When the ones that are closest, that I’ve known the longest, hurt me the most; 
I still wanna love them just like You love me 
Even though I’m hurting 
I want a heart that forgives 
When the pain is so deep, it’s so hard to speak, about it to anyone 
Just like Your Son, I give up my right to hold it against them with hatred inside 
I want a heart that loves everybody....even my enemies 
I wanna love like You, be like You, just like You did 
Wanna walk like You, talk like You, just like You did, 
Wanna be like You, live like You, just like You did 

'Cause the heart that forgives is the heart that will live 
Totally free from the pain of the past 
And the heart that lets go is the heart that will know so much freedom 

Lord I wanna let it go 
God I need to let it go
Lord its been holding me back
And I don't want it, I don't want it, I don't
I don't want it no more
I don’t know exactly what to do to get rid of it, but ah... 
Here I am Lord Jesus, here I am ohh, here I am Lord Jesus...ohh
Lord I need You, I need You, I know this is me that You're talking to
This is me, this is me, this is me Lord, this is me
Lord I let it go, every person, every person that's ever hurt me
God I let it go
Every single hurt
God I let it go
Every single pain
God I let it go, I let it go, I let it go
Lord You can have it, Lord You can have it,
Lord You can have it, Lord You can have it,
You can have it now, You can have it now,
'Cause I don't want it no......more


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Romans 8:37Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us. 

So why are we still struggling ????


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This is the day that the Lord hath made I WILL myself to rejoice in it, not accordingly to my circumstance and not accordingly to how I feel (I felt like staying at home this morning) but because I know that you are Almighty God and I must come up higher!



I must decrease so that you can increase in me, Praise God today who daily loadeth me with benefits, who strengthens me when I am weak, who has empowered me by the Holy Spirt, who gives me the unction to function, who is the restorer of my soul, my glory and the lifter of my head...



My soul will make her boast in the Lord and the humble shall hear it and rejoice with me of His greatness. Hallelujah!


----------



## Sashaa08

Psalm 34: 1-8 NIV
1 I will extol the LORD at all times; 
   His praise will always be on my lips. 
2 I will glory in the LORD; 
   let the afflicted hear and rejoice. 
3 Glorify the LORD with me; 
   let us exalt His name together. 

 4 I sought the LORD, and He answered me; 
   He delivered me from all my fears. 
5 Those who look to Him are radiant; 
   their faces are never covered with shame. 
6 This poor man called, and the LORD heard him; 
   He saved him out of all his troubles. 
7 The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear Him, 
   and He delivers them. 

 8 Taste and see that the LORD is good; 
   blessed is the one who takes refuge in him.


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Rev. 4:10-11*

10 the twenty-four elders fall down before Him who sits on the throne and worship Him who lives forever and ever, *and cast their crowns before the throne, saying: 
* 11 “ *You are worthy, O Lord,[a]
 To receive glory and honor and power; 
 For You created all things, 
 And by Your will they exist[b] and were created.”*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

PinkPebbles girl you all up in my bible today...if they could bow, then so should we, no standing with arms folded or at our sides...but we must also bow and cry; Holy Holy Holy Lord God Almighty, who was and is and is to come...


----------



## PinkPebbles

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @PinkPebbles girl you all up in my bible today...if they could bow, then so should we, no standing with arms folded or at our sides...but we must also bow and cry; Holy Holy Holy Lord God Almighty, who was and is and is to come...


 
Amen!

The elders know without God they are nothing and can do nothing which is why they cast their crowns and worshiped the Lord.

Like a vine, without the vine there will be no branch. The vine nurtures, supports, and upholds the branch.

John 15:5
5 “I am the vine, you _are_ the branches. He who abides in Me, and I in him, bears much fruit; for without Me you can do nothing.


----------



## Sashaa08

I am grateful Lord that You show me Your kindness everyday. You really are my friend. I am grateful that I can speak with You any time I want and that I know that You hear me.


----------



## InVue

Lord I love you so much. I thank you because you have no respecter of persons. You are not partial in your love. Your love is not under condition because if it were undoubtedly I would have been destroyed a long time ago. But Lord your grace has been sufficient in my life. And I know it all stems from your unchanging and unconditional love. *Lord I PRAISE YOU!!!*


----------



## Sashaa08

InVue said:


> Lord I love you so much. I thank you because you have no respecter of persons. You are not partial in your love. Your love is not under condition because if it were undoubtedly I would have been destroyed a long time ago. But Lord your grace has been sufficient in my life. And I know it all stems from your unchanging and unconditional love. *Lord I PRAISE YOU!!!*



Amen, InVue! Isn't the Lord long-suffering and patient?!


----------



## InVue

Sashaa08 said:


> Amen, InVue! Isn't the Lord long-suffering and patient?!



Yes Sashaa, He is... There is none like Him. God is an awesome God. When I look back over my life, I can't help but say Lord I Thank You. Sashaa I love Him for being personal with His love. He loves you just as much as He loves me. There is no favoritism. I'm humbled that He cares so much in spite of...


----------



## Sashaa08

^^^Say it again! Who am I that God is mindful of me? That He even bothers to remember my name, hear my prayers, concerned enough to ask that I cast my cares on Him?! That's more than enough reason to praise Him!!


----------



## Laela

Thanking God for revelations as they come...which are to be shared. 
He who has the Spirit of God, has the Heart of God. For God is a Spirit and it's in man's spirit that His Spirit dwells.


----------



## paradise79

Thank you Lord for still being the same faithful and awesome Father. Glory be to your tremenduous and ever lasting love for us. You sent Your unique son to save on earth, You did it for me, for her, for him....for every one, for all of us. 
Lord, you're still my rock and my shelter and there is nothing I could have done without you by my side.
Lord, Your grace......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezDw-9RDzVc&feature=fvsr


----------



## sidney

I love you Lord!  And I lift my voice, to worship you, Oh my soul rejoice!  Take joy my King in what you hear!  Let it be a sweet, sweet sound in you ear!


----------



## sidney

Wow, didnt realize there were two 30 day praise threads!  This one went on for a whole year.


----------



## sidney

Laela said:


> Thanking God for revelations as they come...which are to be shared.
> He who has the Spirit of God, has the Heart of God. For God is a Spirit and it's in man's spirit that His Spirit dwells.



Maybe I needed to see this, great revelation.  I was thinking last night about how David won was a man after Gods own heart.


----------



## sidney

Reading thru this thread for the first time, its blessed! PinkPebbles, girl you were minstering up in here!


----------



## sidney

There is lightning and thunder, miracles and wonders, sounds of many waters, Heaven on Earth!! ~Micah Stampey


----------

